# Lukes Preperation for the 2008 UKBFF South Coast.



## Littleluke

Hello guys/gals.

I have decided to begin a thread detailing my preperation for the show. I will be competing in the junour under 21 class.

My stats are,

Age - 20

Height - 5ft 7

Weight - 13stone 8lbs (drop a few lbs after cycle)

BF % - 10-12%

I will be bulking right through christmas and running a mass course to hopefully get well into 14stone before I start dieting.

My current diet is as followed. And just to explain why I use so many supplements is simply down to my job. I'm a mobile phone salesman so breaks aren't long enough to take in food except lunch. I understand wholesome food is better but simple impossible.

*Diet (BULK)*

Wake - 4 Caps Esterate creatine + multi vit

Breakfast - 8-8.30 2.5scoop pro peptide in water, 100g oats + 2 bananas

10.30 - Sachet of pro MR + 2 bananas

1pm (Lunch) - 250g chicken/turkey, 100g basmati + 50g veg

Mid afternoon 3.30-4- same as mid morning

5.30 Pre Workout - Pro GF NOX + Strong cofee

6.30-7.30 - Train

Post Workout 7.30 - 4 caps esterated creatine, vit c and pro recover.

Dinner 9.30 - Same as lunch (sometimes have a prepped meal like spag bol or nandos  )

bed - 11-11.30 - 2.5 scoops pro peptide, vit c.

All shakes are consumed with water. I follow this diet very strictly but occasionally will buy myself a KFC as i love it, and at this stage can afford to do so. I must admit i'm a sucker for Nandos now ever since Baz, J and Ash introduced me to it! Things like Chocolate, Sweets etc I don't eat atall because I don't like them so this should make dieting a little easier.

*Steroids*

I am currently clean and will begin a new cycle on Monday the 10th december. I will discuss what this will consist of when I go to see H on Monday.

In regards to training, I'm hitting it 4 times a week

Shoulders + triceps

Back, Traps + calves

Chest + Biceps

Quads and Hams

I may throw in an extra day dedicated to my calves as they need some rapid growth.

So for now that is it. I will update this frequently to inform you of my weight and diet changes.

Luke


----------



## squat_this

Good stuff Luke.


----------



## genesis

i'll be keeping an eye on this thread, post some pics up when you can mate, what is the date of the show?


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice one Luke, I know what you mean about not being able to get enough breaks in that job believe me, ill be at the show mate!


----------



## X Adam X

Looking forward to this thread. Good luck Luke!


----------



## DB

Good luck matey! i'll come down to pompy in a few weeks if u fancy throwing some weights about?


----------



## clarkey

Good stuff Luke. All the best mate you have chosen a great show. I competed in this show last year and I think you went along to support Tom in this when he took the overall. Im not competing until later in the year but will be going to watch with a few friends so will be cheering for you. Good luck with the prep.


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks everyone. Be good to see you there, we'll have to get a Nando's after the show!

Baz - I'll be more than up for that mate. Possibly after X-mas though as I'm working silly hours up till. Atleast then I'll be well into my cycle so I'll be lifting atleast half of what you lift! LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> Thanks everyone. Be good to see you there, we'll have to get a Nando's after the show!
> 
> Baz - I'll be more than up for that mate. Possibly after X-mas though as I'm working silly hours up till. Atleast then I'll be well into my cycle so I'll be lifting atleast half of what you lift! LOL


He cant lift sh1t these days mate, even I matched him on Sat


----------



## Littleluke

Really? He's lifting that little? lol.


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> He cant lift sh1t these days mate, even I matched him on Sat


PMSL! half reps on incline bench &weighted dips and shrug raises instead of late raises dont count ;-)

anyway stop spamming lukes thread!

Best of luck luke! you need to get some pics taken every week(or2) on the same day at the same time in the same location.. it makes it so much easier to see how you are progressing!


----------



## Magic Torch

Lying fooker I kept up with you dude, just didn't manage the spin class like you normally do after!

Luke as Baz said mate, get some pics up and daily posts of what you eat, gear etc!

Good luck mate.


----------



## donggle

Looking forward to following this, good luck!


----------



## Guest

Cool mate lets see some pics!


----------



## MXMAD

genesis said:


> i'll be keeping an eye on this thread, post some pics up when you can mate, what is the date of the show?


Second that about the pics 

Its 8th April 2008


----------



## gunit

Gd luck wit ur prep 4 the jr class......why dont u eat a solid meal last thing 30mins b4 bed to make up 4 all the shakes that u hav to do in the day,maybe get some steak in u which will degist very slowly over nite,also u could make ur beakfast completely solid aswell.

Jus a thought,it all looks good to me,a new jr star is being born!!!!!!!good luck

Gary Farr


----------



## The Project

Some top guys offering help there. Good luck to you.


----------



## Littleluke

So this is where I am at. I apoligise in advance for the crap lighting and posing. I'll be perfecting my posing with Harold. I'll take photos every couple of weeks up too show then every week on running to show.

If the pics are too big could someone possibly resize them as I can't from this PC.

Luke


----------



## Tinytom

Some good photos there Luke, good basis for growth there and already an excellent foundation.

More emphasis needed on legs I think and chest.

Arms are very good, less attention needed there 

posing also needs to be addressed, I am happy to help you with this if you want any.

Diet looks good, I would not argue with the food you have devised. I would also add in 5-10g EPA with the solid meals (10g a day that is).

ONe thing I would say is that if you choose to follow the advise of a prep guy then do not get swayed by posts on this thread. Your mind may go towards the end and yuou can start to doubt yourself.

I will be at portsmouth to oversee 2 other guys I am helping so I will be there to cheer you on mate.

If you need any help at all then feel free to PM me.

And if you need a proper ''man's workout'' rather than a DB 'faggotfirst' workout then get down to Bristol.


----------



## DaPs

What are your stats at the moment then? Measurements etc.


----------



## TaintedSoul

Looking good Luke. You say this show is in Portsmouth. What date?


----------



## gunit

If u come to Bristol to train then i would recommend a workout wit a FORMER british champ rather than a FUTURE one!!!!Ur hand mite stop u lifting all that heavy ass weight TOM!!lol

Good luck once again,dont listen to too many people is correct because this is when the wheels come off!!

All the best

Gary Farr


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks tom, I agree with legs and chest. I think there is time to get them on parr.

Be great to train with you and get some posing pointers, I'll convince hayley to take a weekend in bristoo with me early next year once into my diet. I do really appreciate it tom.

The date of the show is 6th April, guuuuuullllpppp!


----------



## Guest

Nice arms and i like the Chris Jenkins style hair lol


----------



## Littleluke

this is my style hair, chris copied me, ha ha


----------



## Five-O

Looking good mate, best pics Ive seen you post so far, look a lot sharper than before.

Keep up the good work dude.


----------



## Kezz

lookin good mate, good luck with your prep for the comp


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks again, you have no idea what a positive impact your comments have on my training etc.

So just a quick update, I had a night off training tonight but a lovely meal at TGI, I had a 10oz Fillet steak with rice and some fries! Apart from that the rest of the diet stayed the same. 6 bananas a day is a killer!

Feeling really full at the moment and can't wait to start my cycle. I will be using CYP, Deca and anavar (possibly swap anavar for dianabol). Dosages will follow shortly and I'll post all that on Monday.

I'll be training in the AM tomorrow as I'm off in the morning so will structure my diet around that. Wish you all a good evening.


----------



## Littleluke

Daps - In response to your question. I don't tend to measure myself although I did measure my waist, forearms and biceps.

Waist = 30inches

Biceps = 16inches

Forearms = 14inches

That was done at work as I don't have a tape measure at home.


----------



## Five-O

Aye mate, don't worry bout measurments or weight, you look good and balanced and thats the measure you need to stick with, because thats what they look for, not bloody weight or bicep size (alright Daps  )

Id run Dbol in a bulker mate personally.

Good luck with it.


----------



## supercell

best of luck with everything Luke. I will look forward to keeping up to date with how you progress.

I will also be there (with I am sure many others) supporting you come show time. If I can help in any way let me know but as Tom said, just listen to H and stick to your guns. Even for experienced BBers the temptation is there so for first timers you have to really dig in and fight any urges you might have to stray from the plan laid out. People will always put their thoughts forward which is fine but always write these down and address with H before implementing, as he will decide what is best.

J


----------



## Captain Hero

Geterdone lukey! Good luck to you bro I know you will come into the contest in awesome condition big lad! Whats with the 6 bananas a day do you just like eating them or is there a reason for it?


----------



## Littleluke

To be perfectly honest cap I'm not sure about the science behind the bananas. I believe they are there to provide me with sufficent energy when training in the early evening. Maybe some of the experienced can give a little input.

I can't believe how many of you are going to be at the show! I've got alot to do now to make sure I don't let the ones supporting me down.

I trained chest this morning. Great workout, really pumped, in and out in 45minutes so a nice fast intesnse session, 4 sets each exercise which consisted of;

incline Dumbbell Press going up to 40kilo dumbbells for 8

Flat Bench with Drop sets (Pretty weak on this exercise)

incline Dumbbell Flies - 25kg Dumbbells for 10

Wide Dips - 12-15 reps.

When I woke I quickly had a pro MR then some Pro GF followed by a very strong coffee with Splenda to sweaten. I didn't want to take in too much food prior to training as I'm known for brining it back up!!

I will follow the rest of my diet as scheduled, Just tucking into my banans now followed by a pro MR. I will probably swap afternoon and lunch meals around for today as I start work at 12 so can't really have a long break at 1.

Cheers


----------



## gym rat

eating 6bananas a day will make you constipated luke... i learned out the hard way mate


----------



## ah24

The 6 banana's maybe for the potassium? Will help stop you cramping during workouts, keeps intra and extra-cellular water balanced to....i think?


----------



## supercell

6 medium bananas may be a little excessive and will deliver a massive 150g (approx) of simple carbs, OK if you are about to embark on a 50km run but I would argue their importance in BBing.

J


----------



## 3752

Luke good luck with the prep, is Harold prepping you??


----------



## Littleluke

Hi Paul, yes Harold is prepping me. I'll be down to see him on Monday if your local and fancy a train.


----------



## 3752

not local mate on monday, i was in to see H on wednesday to talk about a few things will be popping in again in January....

make sure you only listen to him mate and you will be set


----------



## Littleluke

I will mate, 100%. Shame your not about but it's probably a good thing as you'd make me look like I've never trained before. haha


----------



## Littleluke

Just a quick update.

My weight dropped slightly because of a stomach bug which has been ongoing for a few days.

I went to see Harold yesterday. Now the work really starts, I began my cycle of cyp and deca last night doing 500mg of each a week jabbed monday and thursday. Kick started with tbol. I'll be running letro at .25mg ed throughout to help with water and eastrogen.

My diet has been structured slightly different but not drastic. I'll be seeing Harold early january to get my show diet into action. I'm training back tonight. Going to use a t5 before training to give me a boost and really smash the gym tonight. I'll update you with some detail on my diet in the coming week.

Hope your all well.

Luke


----------



## Delhi

Good luck luke and I too will be keeping a wee eye on your thread.


----------



## Littleluke

I've just been sent home from work because of my stomach bug.

Going to have lunch and catch some shut eye for an hour or so. Feel exhausted and really run down. I'm holding back on the orals because I doubt my stomach will agree.


----------



## chris jenkins

I got that haircut from George Micheal, your just lying to make friends Luke.

Corn I will have to try the lego man look it's doing wonders for you. Is that the in look in America now?

Good pic's Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks Chris.. I aim not to have any weak bodyparts. But true comment about the hair  .. And for the records, George Micheal copied me! Therfore you copied me


----------



## chris jenkins

Damn that George Micheal.

good luck with your prep


----------



## Guest

chris jenkins said:


> Corn I will have to try the lego man look it's doing wonders for you. Is that the in look in America now?


Nah i got longer hair than you now bud, gonna get a hair cut tommorrow and i am thinking of the Jenkin/Luke do, if its good enough for you superstars....................:lift:


----------



## chris jenkins

I cant picture you with long hair Cornelius 

Flex was over with Sam Graham the other week, do you speak to any of the Irish boys now?


----------



## steveg

yeah, hows it going "pit-bull"? yeah, flex was over last weekend and stayed with us


----------



## Guest

chris jenkins said:


> I cant picture you with long hair Cornelius
> 
> Flex was over with Sam Graham the other week, do you speak to any of the Irish boys now?


lol the longer hair makes me look young thats about it

nah not talked to any of the irish guys in well over a year tbh

you up to a 100kg yet?:lift:


----------



## Littleluke

right guys, quick update. I'm now pretty much over my bug, had to lay of training for a couple of days as my stomach hasn't been to plesent. I'll be training early tomorrow, back!

It's my second jab tomorrow, quite excited to see how I respond once it kicks in. I'm also using tbol at 60mg we for the first 3 weeks to jump things into action.

I'll update you with some pictures next week!


----------



## chris jenkins

Hey Steve mate,

Flex said he had a good time over in Ireland. Pitbull, god knows where they got that name from (lol).

got any show's this year? How is Sam aka washboard 

Corn:

Its a nightmare when you lose touch with some of the boys, so I take it America is going great? Lucky bugger.

Yes, I'm 100kg class now yeeeha cowboy, weigh around 97-98. Fat bugger 2, nah just kidding. I'm hoping to get up to 102-103 by the summer.


----------



## Littleluke

Guys can you private MSG each other if it isn't relevant to the thread. Thanks, I don't want it clogged up as it makes it difficult to follow. Luke x


----------



## steveg

sorry luke mate, was just answering chris as its been a while since we've spoken, all the best with ur prep! wont make it over for the south coast show, but hopefully we'l get a chance to meet up when you make it to the finals!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for your kind words Steve.

I'm now 100% focused. I ordered 5kg of waxy maize startch on tuesday from BulkPowders which hasn't arrived yet so I'm a little dissapointed as I won't be in tomorrow or weekend.

I did my second shot of cyp and deca with no problems atall, I had a nice hot shower before hand which helps ALOT. I also find jabbing before bed to be very good, especially when using compounds like sust, as walkin around all day after a jab can hinder you walking for the rest of the week! I think my technique has improved drasticallly when jabbing which is mainly down to the information on this site and from others experiences.

I have a question guys. Is 60mg of tbol sufficent to kick start or should I do 80mg? I have plenty of tbol so quantity is not an issue. Mine come in 20mg tabs hence the jump, I could split one and do 70mg


----------



## Guest

Hows your eating going luke?


----------



## tkd

Littleluke said:


> I have a question guys. Is 60mg of tbol sufficent to kick start or should I do 80mg? I have plenty of tbol so quantity is not an issue. Mine come in 20mg tabs hence the jump, I could split one and do 70mg


Why do you feel the need to up the dosage?

It's your first week on the cycle.

The extra 20mg a day, will not give sufficient gains, but will give more side effects.

The law of diminishing returns. 20mg gives great gains, 40mg better, but then after 60mg, the returns start to diminish.

(receptor saturation, lack of calories etc)

You are already using 1.4g of gear per week. If you can't grow on this at 20, ill be shocked to see what your cycles look like in the future.


----------



## Littleluke

I was only asking because I don't rly no the average dose. I'm 4 days in so don't expect gains yet.

Eating is going well con.


----------



## Guest

Even 30mg of tbol will give gains no need to go over board IMO


----------



## 3752

guys can i ask you to use MSN to chat, this is lukes comp prep thread not a general meeting place please keep it on topic....


----------



## supercell

tkd said:


> Why do you feel the need to up the dosage?
> 
> It's your first week on the cycle.
> 
> The extra 20mg a day, will not give sufficient gains, but will give more side effects.
> 
> The law of diminishing returns. 20mg gives great gains, 40mg better, but then after 60mg, the returns start to diminish.
> 
> (receptor saturation, lack of calories etc)
> 
> You are already using 1.4g of gear per week. If you can't grow on this at 20, ill be shocked to see what your cycles look like in the future.


Agree.

I really dont want to come across like a condescending old git but that is one hell of a lot of juice at your age mate. I think I have once been up to that dizzy height and now doing just around 600mgs currently and gaining better than ever.

You have a lot of years left in this sport and as TKD states, where do you go from here?

750mgs should be more than enough to get the kind of results you are after if your diet, supplementation and training are spot on.

Please dont jump on me for my comments, I really am only looking out for you and have your best interests at heart. 

Anyway lecture over mate, stay focused with your eye on the prize.:lift:

J


----------



## chris jenkins

Yip overkill with the gear.


----------



## Aftershock

More is definitely not better in the gear department although its easy to get caught up in this mentality and most of us have done it at some point, only to find out the hard way (sides).

Looking really good Luke, keep it up mate. :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

I appreciate the comments guys.

I trained chest and biceps last night. What a rediculous pump! My chest and biceps felt like they were going to rip.

I felt really strong yesterday except on flat bench, I managed incline dbell press with 40kg dumbbells for 10reps.

I'm still waiting on my order for waxy maize startch. It should arrive monday!


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Sunday the 16th of December, 9 days tills Christmas!

I haven't weighed myself but I feel incredibly full. I trained legs tonight.

I started with 3 sets of lunges followed by squats, leg press and extensions. I then did 6 sets of leg curls with really high intensity. I have been advised to train my legs every 5 days so on the next session I will focus on stiff leg deads.

Although it's quite far away I have been thinking of different music to pose to so I can begin practising. I really want to take Tom up on his offer for soem practise but I have solid work up till X-MAS! I think I'll pose to a song by Bow Wow - Out of my system. Have a listen, Obviously the car bit won't be on the track






I appreciate alot of you don't like this style of music but I doubt anyone else will have it.

I'll be training in the morning tomorrow, shoulders and triceps with a few sets on calfs, pre training I'll have some pro gf, strong coffee and a T5. I'll get some pictures up soon.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538

:bump: for later when i have time to read as this is relevant to me


----------



## clarkey

Luke, my advice to you mate is going with something that you like or means something to you although bow wow may not be to the judges taste  . Believe it or not I have this track and I like it, my first show I had Jahiem - Just in Case (garage version) while mostly others had rock music :rage: each to there own some will love it..others will hate it..end of the day its what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## Littleluke

The other song I had in mind was Santana - Maria Maria. Search that on Youtube, great song. Just bit confused! So much to think about!


----------



## ah24

Good choice of song IMO.

Bow wow releases good stuff - that's one of his best. Has a good beat to it to which will help with hitting the poses.


----------



## donggle

First time I've heard that song. Be amazing with some slow switches between poses to each verse. Add some disco lights and your laughing. Looking great on the pics, hope to get up one day myself if I put the time in.


----------



## ah24

estfna said:


> First time I've heard that song. Be amazing with some slow switches between poses to each verse. *Add some disco lights and your laughing.* Looking great on the pics, hope to get up one day myself if I put the time in.


Lol, it's not bloody pop-idol son!

Too many lights'll just wash out his physique. I know your working with H luke and I spoke to him a while ago, he does posing practice etc....speak with him mate, can't go wrong


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> The other song I had in mind was Santana - Maria Maria. Search that on Youtube, great song. Just bit confused! So much to think about!


awesome song that one mate


----------



## Littleluke

I'm seein Harold in January once the Christmas madness is over. We've spoken about posing and wil be doing some sessions. January sounds far away but IT'S SO NOT!!! lol SH!T!


----------



## DB

I may also compete her luke i'll let ya know after xmas when i sort my life out and hide from the pesky Vodka bottle which has been coming out to play far too often over the last 2 weeks! lol

I'll come down the start of January with Jamie& Ash if they are about for a session&some munch

Impressed with your dedication so far matey


----------



## Magic Torch

I thought you'd do a backstreet boys tune or something.... 

I laugh my ass off is someone did MC Hammer You cant touch this! Break it down


----------



## chris jenkins

I would pick your music and keep it a suprise for the day Luke mate.


----------



## steveg

yeah let your music reflect your style of posing. As chris has said, id only let the select few that are helping me with my routine hear it an see it. The rest can hear it and see your routine on the day. Once you have it sorted, its practice, practice, practice. A more polished presentation can make all the difference!


----------



## Littleluke

Ok will do. Cheers. I want to chose a song that makes the hairs on the back of my neck stand on end. I'll suprise you all.

Baz - Sounds good to me mate, I know of a nice hardcore gym in Portsmouth we can train at, only this time don't attempt to steal my towel whilst I'm in the shower you f()cker. I'll try and get some time off early jan, if not I'll have the odd day off anyway.

KFC or Nandos, or both?


----------



## Littleluke

Here's a little update on my diet currently.

When I saw Harold last Monday we discussed what I struggled with on the Diet. I explained that 130g of porrige is IMPOSSIBLE to eat, I struggle on 50g, so that's changed for WMS.

This is the structure;

Wake - 7.30 - 10g Glutamine and Multi Vit

8.00 - 100g of WMS, 2.5 Scoops Pro Peptide, 2 Bananas.

Mid Morning - 10.30 - 2 Bananas, 1 Pro Mr MRP.

Lunch - 1pm - 1.30 - 250g Chicken, 100g Basmati Rice, Veg ( Sometimes have Salsa with it or Gravy)

Mid Afternoon - 3.30 - SAME AS MID MORNING..

Late Afternoon (Pre Workout) - 5.30 - 1 serving Pro-GF, Strong Coffee (If training legs I'll have a T5 for an extra boost)

Post Training - 7.45ish - Vit C, 20g Glutamine and 3 scoops pro recover.

Dinner - 9.30 - 250g Chicken/Turkey/Steak, 100g basmati rice or 350g sweet potatoe. (I'll have spag bol or chilli like tonight occasionally)

Pre Bed - 11.30 - Serving of Pro-Peptide, Vit C and ZMA (run out of ZMA, shopping on wednesday)

So that's my diet for now.


----------



## LEWIS

nice one luke - your coming along loads


----------



## invisiblekid

Luke,

Why WMS instead of powdered oats for example?


----------



## clarkey

Luke, how many carbs, fats, protein are you currently having per day?


----------



## Littleluke

really quick post as I'm cut for time, I use ****** and hs, Both in my opinion excellent labs. I'll answer the rest tomorrow.


----------



## Littleluke

Clarkey - I have 412g protein, 40g glutamine. 460g carbs, 40g fat (maybe more lol), 3840 calories 

InvisibleKid - I really struggle with breakfast and even powder oats occasionally made me throw up. WMS is so easy to drink when mixed with 2.5 scoops of peptide. It's even nicer when blended with 2 bananas but gets a little too thick so I just stick to eating those sperately.

Crisis - I was in a bit of a rush last night hence the short reply. I have only tried a couple of labs, *****, HS and ****. I have been happy using them all. I found ***** sust to be the best I have used though because Organon made me limp for a good week after every shot. This was probably slightly down to my technique.

Cheers for the comments again guys.


----------



## webby

What is WMS?


----------



## DB

webby said:


> What is WMS?


Wild monkey sperm 

na its waxy maize starch, a fast absorbing carb.. meant to be complx i think but absorbed faster than dextrose..

I think bananas &oats carb me up better but to each their own


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

DB said:


> Wild monkey sperm


You wish!

Diet and training/cycle lookin solid, really impressed with the commitment! good luck and keep posting!


----------



## Tinytom

WMS/vitargo/cornflour has a higher molecular weight and so is absorbed far faster than oats. Thats part of the reason I would imagine.


----------



## Tinytom

Littleluke said:


> I found ****** sust to be the best I have used though because Organon made me limp for a good week after every shot. This was probably slightly down to my technique.
> 
> Cheers for the comments again guys.


Luke its probably down to the carrier oil (not that I know jack about homebrew) I too get this problem from normal sus but omna I get nothing.


----------



## squat_this

Could you use the word impartial anymore?


----------



## Littleluke

I don't make any gear myself I buy from respected UG labs. Lets please stick to the topic and move away from any negative posts.


----------



## DB

He named 2 labs which were '****'&Hormone solutions.. he has used this for a few cycles and his build on a such a lil whipper-snapper proves the products are working fine and as he says he will continue to use them..

The fact they were said to be 'homebrew' labs i think was because they are still fairly new on the scene (**** anyway) and that they are a small firm.. branding them 'homebrew' may not be the best word but i'm sure Tom didn't mean their products are full of cats p1ss and dog hairs..

To each thier own i have used one of the labs he mentioned once but choose not to again due to price but thats a personal choice and i had good results with what i used..

Luke.. u may continue


----------



## hackskii

The board is not partial, it is impartial, just no discussions about price or source will be allowed at all.

Anyway Luke, damn, you have grown alot since the last pics you posted. I am very impressed, id like to comment on a few things already said.

One, that looks like alot of gear to me, but in the end it is your choice.

Two, that looks like alot of bananas too.....lol

Three, chest can use some help but now the good stuff.

Your arms look bigger than 16 to me, and those forearms are looking like you ripped them off of DB.

Very nice mate.

I am very impressed and quite proud of you actually, you have very good genetics and a 16 inch arm with a 30" waist is killer.

Oh, you are a good looking kid too bro.

Good luck mate, will be glad to follow this thread and keep tabs on the progress pics along with diet modifications.

I think you said Harold is prepping you?

Never met him but I hear many good things about him.

Guys, please try and keep this thread on topic, hyjacks on prep threads are annoying.

Good luck Luke.


----------



## supercell

Hi Luke,

All seems to be going well. Know what you mean about Sus. Using British at the mo and first shot hurt for a week!!! Ok now once the site got used to it tho so def worth bearing with it if you do it.

Any reason for taking such a high amount of protein every day? No disrespect intended but a guy of your size (with the plentiful carbs in your present diet) should need a max of around 300g and even then thats a fairly hefty amount. I have experimented with varying amounts of protein and admit when my carbs were below 150g in the past I too took around 375-400g but now my carbs are around 350-400 I take no more than 300-350 depending on whether its a training or non training day.

With experimentation I have found no benefit from taking my protein up to 400g over taking it to 300g, if the carbs are moderate to high as they are in both my diet and yours.

Food for thought if you'd pardon the pun!

Keep going

J


----------



## Littleluke

thanks for the input baz. Did u recieve my voicemail earlier?


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> thanks for the input baz. Did u recieve my voicemail earlier?


yeah dude got it will Jan sounds cool..



Scotty2hotty said:


> Your arms look bigger than 16 to me, and those forearms are looking like you ripped them off of DB.


  dream on.. those bad boys are over 15" i look like freakin popeye ffs :gun:

Some nice points raised below by Supercell.. food for thought indeed..

its a tough one luke everyone has their own way of approaching things.. i also thought the protein seemed really high but then i am a pawn amongst kings when it comes to pre comp diets

The AAS use is high but u have choosen that path so make sure u have the anti E's and AI's on hand and bashing in those anti oxidents ED!

I'm sure when its PCT time Hacks and all of us can sort u out with a awesome PCT and detox to get everything back in check


----------



## Littleluke

I have only just read the posts by a Scott and James, I'm shocked at how much support I have but equally chuffed to bits. I have never followed such a structured diet and it seems to be working nicely which makes me scared to make any adjustmets.

Once again I appreciate your input so much but I have to stick with h. I'm Definately going to run an excellent pct and would love it if you could help Scott.

Thank you guys, I've got such a fire in my belly now ill be qualifying for the Brits!


----------



## hackskii

No probs on the PCT mate.

I am really interested in just following the thread, this interests me alot.

Cheers............


----------



## Tinytom

Let me just clarify

Certain labs which in the past have tried, by stupid double posting, to trick members into buying their products will not be given ANY free advertising on this board.

The ones that I left unedited do no try to promote themselves.

CRISIS you are obviously associated with one of the deleted names so its obvious you are impartial.

People who get banned do not get allowed to be given posting by proxy.

If you dont like the way the board runs then 'byebye' you dont pay to post here so if you dont agree with the rules then dont post simple.

Any lab which is not a registered pharmaceutical laboratory is classed as 'homebrew' its just a industry buzz word and not a detrimental term.


----------



## Magic Torch

I'll remove my earlier post, not needed on Lukes prep thread.

Luke, as Baz said remember to take the AI etc, also Vits and minerals. Cranberry, Garlic, Vit B6, milk thistle etc are all a good idea IMO.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice one luke, diet looks good mate, dont know if my stomach could take that much liquid food!


----------



## hackskii

High doses of B-6 wont be necessary unless you are thinking of using alot of GH.

Other than that B-vitamins work best together.


----------



## Littleluke

Ok sounds good to me. I will be running Growth in January at 4IUs on training days just before bed.

I had a bad day on my diet today. The microwave broke and there are no food shops in my town so I ended up buying 3 burgers from burger king and having some pro peptide for lunch. There will be no cheating when I start to cut for the show but I'll take advantage of it now.. WHILE I CAN!

I've found something very tasty whilst experimenting to make my shakes more exciting. I mix 2.5 Scoops of pro peptide (VANILLA), 2 teaspoons of coffee, some Ice and water, Blend it up and DRINK! so tasty yet so simple.

Once again I haven't weighed myself yet although I've had a few comments on my physique lately which have been positive. I've also been questioned more about wether I do or don't do steroids. I don't like lyin to people, but I feel that if I tell anyone they'll think that's all I've done to get to where I am.

My mind state at the moment is focused and I'm very much enjoying growing! I'm off tomorrow so hopefully I can get some pics. Don't expect any outside though it's bloody freezing!


----------



## hackskii

Well, it is almost Christmas, so have a good one regardless.

Funny thing about dieting, you are only one meal away from being back on the diet. One meal off is nothing, sometimes it is a good thing.

Enjoy mate, its all good.............


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> Ok sounds good to me. I will be running Growth in January at 4IUs on training days just before bed.
> 
> I had a bad day on my diet today. The microwave broke and there are no food shops in my town so *I ended up buying 3 burgers from burger king* *and having some pro peptide for lunch*. There will be no cheating when I start to cut for the show but I'll take advantage of it now.. WHILE I CAN!
> 
> I've found something very tasty whilst experimenting to make my shakes more exciting. I mix 2.5 Scoops of pro peptide (VANILLA), 2 teaspoons of coffee, some Ice and water, Blend it up and DRINK! so tasty yet so simple.
> 
> Once again I haven't weighed myself yet although I've had a few comments on my physique lately which have been positive. I've also been questioned more about wether I do or don't do steroids. I don't like lyin to people, but I feel that if I tell anyone they'll think that's all I've done to get to where I am.
> 
> My mind state at the moment is focused and I'm very much enjoying growing! I'm off tomorrow so hopefully I can get some pics. Don't expect any outside though it's bloody freezing!


God I love burgers. I went out with Wade and Caroline for a meal last night and I had the home made burger with smokey bacon and cheddar slammed between a ciabatta. I have to say it was quite possibly the best food I have had in ages. Oh yeah plus the fresh tuna fishcakes, cheesy garlic bread, chips, oh yeah and one of Wade's spare ribs. mg: :beer1:

You will learn to literally worship, cherish etc...these meals my friend once on the diet and I trust that you will still be having a once a week cheat when you start your diet proper?

BTW WE WANT PICS!!!:lift:

J


----------



## jjb1

im off for burger tonight in a works do should be nice as long as the guilt doesnt kill me.......

luke you are lean anyways do you always remain this condition off season ?


----------



## chrisj22

I've heard through a local pro in my area that Phil Heath is going to be at the Portsmouth show, how true that is I don't know.

I think he'll be doing a question & answer thing like Paul George did at the NABBA North West last April. Also, Rodney St Cloud was at Southport last year & he did the same.


----------



## ah24

chrisj22 said:


> I've heard through a local pro in my area that Phil Heath is going to be at the Portsmouth show, how true that is I don't know.
> 
> I think he'll be doing a question & answer thing like Paul George did at the NABBA North West last April. Also, Rodney St Cloud was at Southport last year & he did the same.


It's true mate. It was Dennis James last year at that show.


----------



## Littleluke

That's correct. The big man himself will be there.

A little update.

I think the gear is starting to kick in now.. I trained legs with my SHUT UP AND SQUAT T-SHIRT ON! My legs have never felt so pumped. They HURT! I was squattimng 180 for 8 with a nice controlled motion going low enough to make me shout a bit!

I had 4 days off over christmas but not by choice. The gym shut at 6 everyday and I finished work at 5.30 so IMPOSSIBLE! I was very annoyed but my body feels good for the break. I promised phtos but want to train upper body before I take them. I'll be training back tomorrow at 5 with a mate so will get him to take some photos in the well lit studio.

Did I survive the Christmas binge! Well yes.. On x-mas day I had 2 dinners with EVERYTHING, christmas pud and some chocolate. I did very well I think.

My next update will include some photos.

Finally some terrible news for myself. NANDOS will be 5 mins down the road from me mid diet. That's going to be the hardest thing ever LOL!

Hope you all had a fantastic Christmas and I wish you all a healthy new year.


----------



## Marsbar

Hey Luke .. great thread. What's the thinking behind the 4iu's of GH on training days only? I'm doing my first show in May and waht to use GH and have been told so many different ways of using it.


----------



## 3752

Luke i am going to visit H in January i will let you know when maybe we can meet up and train mate...


----------



## Littleluke

Paul,

That would be great. I am calling H again on the 2nd and hopefully getting in for the folowing week as Work hours are all over the place.

So a little update for you lot. My weight is unkown as I have given up on the scales. I find myself on them every time I train which is ridiculous.

My food has is the same until I see Harold. been snacking on nuts a bit and adding an extra half scoop of pro recover after training as I feel I need it.

The gear is now coming into action, I was comfortably benching 120kg for 6 today. I have a slight niggle in my shoulder though and think it needs looking at to be honest and it tends to pop when I pose.

As promised I took a few pictures tonight, The lighting is a bit better and shows my true skin colour (SNOW WHITE!!!!!!!).. I look like a bloody snow man!

I'm working tomorrow all day and then taking Hayley for an indian which I am looking forward too. I begin my diet very soon which is making me appreciate all the naughty foods! I'm still quite lean but carry a little extra warmth so to speak.

Have a great new year everyone.


----------



## Littleluke

I apoligise for the size, I don't have any software on this pc to resize


----------



## ah24

Looking good mate, you getting Karen to do your tan?

I spoke her today and the b4astard BNBF haven't got back to her so she may not be at my show. Which is a sh1tter.

What's your chest routine like mate? Hope ya have a good new year dude.


----------



## Borris

hair's looking good


----------



## Guest

Littleluke said:


> I apoligise for the size, I don't have any software on this pc to resize


Next time use photohut and there you can resize it

Can see the gears kicked in as your face is rounder your improving well:lift:


----------



## Littleluke

> hair's looking good


Not sure how to take that really?

Cheers for the comments guys.

Drop me a PM Paul S and I'll send u my number. I got a new phone recently.


----------



## Captain Hero

Luke, you can use paint to resize the pictures easy mate  Just use copy the image, open up paint and paste it in then click the "image" tab and stretch/skew and lower the horizontal and vertical %'s, easily done big lad


----------



## hackskii

Captain Hero said:


> Luke, you can use paint to resize the pictures easy mate  Just use copy the image, open up paint and paste it in then click the "image" tab and stretch/skew and lower the horizontal and vertical %'s, easily done big lad


Totally use MSpaint, that is what I do.

Damn Luke, looking awesome.

Wow, you are growing like a weed................

I am impressed...................I wish I looked as good as you.........


----------



## 3752

Luke will do mate i should be down to see H near the end of Jan due to work issues, on another note looking decent in your pics mate..


----------



## Captain Hero

hackskii said:


> Totally use MSpaint, that is what I do.
> 
> Damn Luke, looking awesome.
> 
> Wow, you are growing like a weed................
> 
> I am impressed...................I wish I looked as good as you.........


Oh ya and that aside, looking very impressive mate.

Legs are looking good mate, Hammys really coming out!


----------



## DB

Looking better luke..

in regards to your voicemail u left me.. yeah thats cool what u wanted to do i'll give u a bell soon about it


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers Guys.

Paul - I will still make the journey down at the end of the month just to train with you as it will be priceless!

Baz - Cheers dude, much appreciated. Will give you a date and time for next week. We will have to get a KFC dude as the time is coming to say bye bye to the junk  lol


----------



## Littleluke

Scott - Thank you so much mate.


----------



## 3752

Littleluke said:


> Paul - I will still make the journey down at the end of the month just to train with you as it will be priceless!


We will see if you are saying the same the day after mate


----------



## martzee

best of luck luke this class is certainly hotting up!!! currently training my boy for the under 21s at the south coast i have enclosed a picture he is 19 and holds 17 stone at present,he is a little nervous so putting him here will give him a boost(he thinks you look great mate).

good to see a few juniors getting on stage shoud be an exciting yr.

train hard mate and good luck:lift:


----------



## Marsbar

martzee .. jeez he's a big lad isn't he!!!!!

Luke .. looking great mate


----------



## Littleluke

He looks great. I'm looking forward to this


----------



## martzee

yes should be a good show his quads and hams are superb he certainly has a good future in the sport like yourself!!

happy new yr mate


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for your kind words martzee. I am really excited about this year. I am also extremely grateful for all the support as it really keeps me motivated and focused.

Paul S - I will be calling H tomorrow to see if I can get in for next week, tuesday or friday. If you can't make any of those days I'll be more than happy to pop up later on in the month as well. It will be great to train with you although your comment on regretting it the next day worries me slightly LOL

I will be hopping on the scales tonight at the gym. I seem to be holding some water a"round" my face regardless of using letro. The pumps from workouts the last few days have been almost painful. My calves are still a very week point although they are starting to come out and will be ok for the show I believe.

Well guys enjoy your day and I'll be giving you an indepth update soon.


----------



## Tiger81

Watching this one with interest, your looking good, hams need a touch more mass but you have nice symmetry and i like the stomach vaccum pose - very arnie!

All the best dude.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Tiger mate.

Today is Saturday 5th Jan.

After a brief conversation with h I have booked an appointment for next week. I can't wait to find out his thoughts on how I am looking.

Diet stayed the same yesterday although my half 9 meal was replaced by a lovely chilli.

I trained legs yesterday and had a good workout regardless of falling asleep after work. I have been feeling very tired lately and quite down but I have alot on my mind.. It's time to brush everything under the carpet though and concentrate on the important things.

My leg session began with squats for 5 sets going up to 180kg for 12 reps (on smith), extensions and leg press, I wanted to do lunges but my legs couldn't take any more. I then hit hamstrings with some stiff deads and curls. Great bump, nice and sore today..

Tomorrow I aim to train back, traps and calves. I think I will start with calves as they are lagging and I want to hit them with everything I have got. I decided to hop on the scales yeserday and now I'm only just short of 14stone by like a lb so a few more glasses of water would have sorted that LOL.

Hope everyone is well.

MediumLuke LOL


----------



## Littleluke

Ok so it's Tuesday 8th Jan.

I went to see H at 11 today. My diet will begin on Monday. He was happy with my physique and assures me I'll come in nicely as long as I stick to his plan 100% which is what I intend to do. i will be changing the types of gear I'm using on the 11th of feb. I will be using something like Tren, Masteron etc. After speaking with H today I am so excited to start my diet and see how I turn out!

The rest of this week will be full of cheat meals just to get it out of my system before I hit it hard. Curry Buffet tomorrow and a couple of trips to Nandos although Harold metioned the possibliliy of a few trips to Nandos whilst dieting, YAY!

As of Monday this thread will really start hotting up. I will post some pictures every week when I start Dieting and they will all be taken in the same place for a fair comparison.

Thank you all for your continued support..


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Enjoy those cheats mate and all the best, will be watching very closely mate it will all be worth it!


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Wednesday the 9th.. I am shattered! I was assigned to be the manager for the day.. NEVER AGAIN!

I trained shoulders and triceps tonight but have hadf a very iffy stomach so found myself boarderline sh!tting myself on occasion which sounds auwful but I won't beat around the bush so to speak. I still managed a goodish session and got a great pump on shoulders and triceps. I decided to hop on the scales to see how I'm getting on. 89.1kg. So close to 90kg! 99kg would be nicer but it will have to do... For now.

I have really become focused in the gym lately and enjoying it more than ever. Each rep, every set counts towards this competition. Regardless of placing I'm going to come in the best I can and the best I have ever looked.

You don't realise how much motivation and support your comments offer me. Monday is where the detail starts.

Luke :lift:


----------



## Marsbar

Luke .. know what you mean about making every rep count. All I could think about today when I trained ws my comp and I kept reminding myself that I had to give 110% or it was a wasted effort.


----------



## clarkey

Good stuff Luke when Monday comes enjoy every minute of it and give it 110% which Im sure you will. You will love seeing the transformation as the weeks progress, will def be at the show to give you some support as im helping a friend who is also competing.


----------



## Littleluke

Make sure you come and say hello clarkey mate. I'll be the one crying saying everyone looks bigger LOL!


----------



## clarkey

Littleluke said:


> Make sure you come and say hello clarkey mate. I'll be the one crying saying everyone looks bigger LOL!


will do mate, i'll help you carry your winners trophy


----------



## Truewarrior1

gotta say luke i wasn't a fan of yours to be honest,but you've matured and this threads like a breath of fresh air,keep it up mate you're looking good,i might come down and support you if people on here are making a day of it like,i don't particularly fancy going alone lol.

and that 19 year old posted on this thread must be pretty tall and have a big frame? deffo over 6'2?


----------



## DB

I'll be down there true..

Me,Jamie defo... & Ash if he gets a day pass from his bird


----------



## Warstu

Looking good from the pics luke , what class are you entering ?


----------



## Littleluke

Wartsu - I will be competing as an under 21 mate.

Once again thanks for the comments.

RIGHT! I am feeling fantastic today, Harold sent me my new diet plan and I am very happy with how it looks although I will miss the Strawberry MRPS and Bananas. There will be a big drop of 650cals in the beginning stage, I will reveal my diet on Monday once I begin it. I went to ASDA tonight to stock up on some herbs to flavour my turkey/chicken, the chargrilled one is lovely! really overpowering flavour which makes a nice change. I trained Hamstrings and calves today.. Not the best workout due to my stomach still suffering from the all you can eat indian buffett yesterday lunchtime, which I demolished. I will be training quads tomorrow with some trap work.

One thing I have noticed change more than anything is my forearms, they have grown a hell of alot in the past few months.. I have some sick veins running through them!

I though I would post a pic of my quads which was taken in the toilet at work today. Notice my forearm LOL!


----------



## Littleluke

Damn I need to sort out my images.. I apoligise again.. I just really have no idea with this PC.. I don't use it much!! I bought it totally randomly when I had a good pay check.

I also apoligise about the pink boxers.. What can I say? DaPs eat your heart out LOL!

I'll be having my pro peptide and vit C very soon then off to sleep and up for a day of relaxing as I'M OFF!!

good night everyone.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> Damn I need to sort out my images..


That is ok bud, I resized it so I would hurt my eyes trying to view


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mate


----------



## Littleluke

Right guys, a quick question. I am allowed to flavour my chicken whilst on my diet with herbs/spices etc. I bough some chargrilled chicken seasoning which is powder but on the back it says it containts wheat, veg oil etc. Is that still ok to have? If not any reccomendations as to how to flavour my chicken/turkey?


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> Right guys, a quick question. I am allowed to flavour my chicken whilst on my diet with herbs/spices etc. I bough some chargrilled chicken seasoning which is powder but on the back it says it containts wheat, veg oil etc. Is that still ok to have? If not any reccomendations as to how to flavour my chicken/turkey?


Not sure mate but I can't recommend the nando sauces enough, if you marinade them overnight in a tupperware or ziplock bag (pierce chicken with fork too and slice breast) it really does taste like the real thing, it might keep you sane in the last few weeks, although I suppose there will be a bit of [email protected] in the sauce.


----------



## hackskii

Why not some garlic, onion, cellery salt, pepper, cayenne or paprika, stuff like that?

Many herbs or seasons have very good benefits on the body.

Cayenne increases circulation and helps get rid of hemmeroids and ulsers.

Garlic can lower blood pressure, is anti-bacterial, anti-parasitic, anti-fungal.

Ginger can help with inflammation.

I think you can see where I am going here.....lol


----------



## Littleluke

Yeh my breath is going to stink for 12weeks LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

Go to the super market mate and look at the spice section. There are loads of things to buy, like sea salt with seaweed, mixed peppercorns, cajan grill spice etc etc. I bought like 10 and just change them every day. Also the nando's marinades are quality, soak them over night and then add the spice before cooking them off.


----------



## Littleluke

So here it is, the beginning phase of my 12 week contest diet. I begin this tomorrow and to be honest I cannot wait. I will post some pictures of how I look on a weekly basis so youi can see how I'm coming along. 3 weeks out from the show I won't be posting any more photos until I have my show pics.

*WAKE 7.30am - 4 capsules esterated creatine, 10g glutamine and multi vit/min*

*
*

*
BREAKFAST 8am/8.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide in water *

*
80g porridge oats or 50g vitargo, 1 banana*

*
*

*
MID MORNING 10.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide and 1scoop pro fuel in water*

*
*

*
LUNCH 1pm- 250g chicken or turkey breast or 275g fish, 50g brown or *

*
Basmati rice or 175g sweet potato, 50g mixed vegetables*

*
*

*
MID AFTERNOON 3.30pm/4pm- SAME AS LUNCH 1pm *

*
*

*
LATE AFTERNOON/PRE WORKOUT 5.30pm- serving Pro-GF NoX. *

*
10g glutamine , strong coffee*

*
*

*
TRAINING 6.30pm - 7.30pm*

*
*

*
POST TRAINING 7.30pm- 4 capsules esterated creatine,10g glutamine,1g vit C*

*
Followed 15min later by serving Pro-recover*

*
*

*
DINNER 9.30pm - 250gTrimmed steak or turkey/chicken breast or 275g salmon*

*
Or cod or tuna, 200g mixed veg(one green & yellow), 175g sweet*

*
Potato*

*
*

*
PRE BED 11.30pm- 2 scoop Pro Peptide or similar slow release protein in water, *

*
2g vit C, serving of ZMA*

*
*

*
PROTEIN - 393g + 30g glutamine*

*
CARB - 290g*

*
FAT - 40g + (20ml Flaxeed oil- 4 tspn-use 1tspn per meal*

*
K/CAL -3212 *


----------



## Magic Torch

Luke PM me your addy, I might have summit for you.

J


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looks good Luke, are all those weights raw weights?


----------



## Littleluke

Yes mate all raw weights 

Ok J cool


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Yes mate all raw weights
> 
> Ok J cool


Diet looks aound bro good luck with the training and diet


----------



## smithy26

hello mate

legs looking alot better then then the last time i saw (6 months ago), wots been ure trainning plan for legs?


----------



## Littleluke

Smithy -Lunges, Leg Press, Squats and Extensions for quads, Curls, stiff legged for Hams.

I have just eaten my second lot of turkey and 50g of rice, I couldn't eat all the turkey because it was just so dry, i probably managed 70% of it so I had a protein shake with 0.3g sugar and 1g fat in it. Would it be worth getting some pro-desert to have if I cannot manage all my turkey in future?

TinyTom, Pscarb, James, DB how can I make my food edible!!


----------



## DB

spices dude!!

get reading about:

tumeric

cajun

tobasco

Chilli

paprika

all good ones to mask the flavour..

fact of the day

Pepper is the most popular spice in the world.. followed by mustard


----------



## Tinytom

I use Peri Peri spices all the way through.

Or you could sprinkle some Lemon Juice over the meat.

I'd ask Harold about all these problems mate, he's advising you


----------



## hackskii

Many herbs have healthful sides.

Mustard aids in digestion, and is said to speed up metabolism.


----------



## Littleluke

OK guys cool..

Today I trained back.

Started with deads, then lat pull downs, cable rows and finished on close grip pulldowns.

I threw in 6 sets of calves on the leg press.

I have come to realise that my stomach has been off today hence not feeling hungry and struggling with my food.. I'm in quite a bit of pain tonight with my gutt which I think is down to my blow out of junk last night. Tomorrow will be a better day and I can't wait to get my teeth stuck in LITERALLY!

I'm looking forward to tomorrow and can't wait to get this first week of dieting done so I can call Harold and be told I can have a cheat meal for dropping some weight, LOL!

your support has been great guys and I really appreciate it.

And Tom - Peri Peri sounds good mate as it reminds me of nandos LOL!

One thing I have noticed on my current cycle besides the weight and strength gain is the spots on my shoulders.. They're not terrible but I hate wearing a vest because the guys down the gym keep calling me the juicy bar kid!

Finally... At the gym tonight there was one guy (not even big) throwing weights around, shouting, swearing and all in all being a d!ck. He trains in a group of blokes who love the sound of there own voices.. I couldn't help but laugh at the knob which probably didn't help his anger issues but JEEZE.. what's the need for it?


----------



## Marsbar

Luke .. spices are a saviour .. I use a lot of chilli and steak seasoning on my meat .. make a massive difference.


----------



## kboy

Luke, Looking good m8, good luck with your show...

Skinned turkey breast can be dry, to make it taste better I do the following:-

Brown off turkey pieces in non stick pan with 1 chopped garlic clove...

Add a tin of chopped tomatoes, small tin kidney beans and chick peas (supplied in watre not salted though, get mine from Tescos.)

Simmer for around 20 mins, season with tobasco etc..

3/4 Cook wholegrain rice so still firm, drain and add to the chicken mix.

Simmer together for around a further 5-10 minutes.

I cook enough on an evening to take to work the next day.

Tastes good, a good balance of protein, complex carbs, anti oxidants and fibre...

Give it a try.......


----------



## clarkey

Finally... At the gym tonight there was one guy (not even big) throwing weights around, shouting, swearing and all in all being a d!ck. He trains in a group of blokes who love the sound of there own voices.. I couldn't help but laugh at the knob which probably didn't help his anger issues but JEEZE.. what's the need for it?


----------



## supercell

Come on dude, 1 day into your diet and you cant stick to it!!!! Couldn't eat your turkey, that is a gay excuse!! Perhaps if you ask nicely H will chew it for you too!! LOL 

You are over cooking my friend. Turkey steaks literally take a few mins just until the inside turns white. If need be buy the thin cut ones, these take about 90 secs on the George and are still tender and juicy.

Spices, flavourings low sugar/fat sauces are all a staple for me right up to the show. Gone are the days of suffering dry tasting cardboard meals.

As Tom says ask H tho, he's been doing this longer than anyone so I am sure he has some ideas to get you started.

All the best for the next few months....Still cant believe you couldn't eat your turkey! LOL:crazy:  :lift:

J

ps BTW I am also a little concerned seeing a photo of a vascular forearm in a toilet cubicle esp when the culprit has his strides round his ankles.


----------



## Tiger81

Im sure you will be ok with even just a teaspoon of low cal ketchup or any of the above spices mentioned? A little goes a long way.. also onions are a good addition to dry meat imo..

Here is a little recipe for you: (Not sure what your allowed so edit as necessary)

place your turkey steaks on some foil on a baking tray

splash on some olive oil, chopped garlic, paprika, and some jerk seasoning and a little honey if you like.

cook in oven for around 20 mins

Tastes nice, still quite bland without sauce but it comes out nice and crispy which i think makes it easier to eat.

ps nice shoes - cant beat the old winklepickers eh


----------



## leveret

clarkey said:


> Luke, don't get me started on this. We have had an influx of c*ck head students who write everything in a little black book and screaming there bo*lox off while curling 5kg in there nice new top man vests and taking 10mins rest between each set....pi*sses me off when im trying to train.


Students rock!


----------



## Littleluke

LOL Jamea! Cheers guys, I will give the spices a try.. I feel huntry today though where as yesterday I just felt sick.. My stomach is recovering!!


----------



## Tall

Littleluke said:


> LOL Jamea! Cheers guys, I will give the spices a try.. I feel huntry today though where as yesterday I just felt sick.. My stomach is recovering!!


Try a bit of gravy - theres diddle all calories in anyway, but you can always add loads of pepper and make it really weak.


----------



## Bobbytrickster

How long do you cook your turkey steaks for mate and how did you cook it, grill, foreman grill? As James said they don't take that long.

Turkey in particular due to its composition and low fat content will dry out alot quicker than other meats.

One little trip is take it out of the pan/ grill etc up to 5 minutes before cooking and put aside, get together the rest of your meal and plate it up, then last thing out turkey on. The meat will continue to cook form it's residual heat but without drying the meat out.

As James said check out some of the sauces/dressings at supermarkets, alot of their healthy ranges will have sauces that are low in fat and sugar. Sainsburys do a nice be good to yourself Raspberry dressing....its goooooooood!!!!

Also with the spices, why not get some little pots or tubs and mix your own,you could make a Chinese one an Indian one, even a bbq one! May be nicer when the diet gets tough


----------



## Littleluke

awesome bobby.. I oven cooked my turkey for like 40mins LOL! hence the rubber texture


----------



## Bobbytrickster

> I oven cooked my turkey for like 40mins


 S**t no wonder you couldn't eat it mate lol

I its the steaks you buy and not a whole large breast, stick the steaks in a preheated oven for 15 minutes...then take out, the steaks are only usually bout 1/2 - 3/4" thick.

I must admit I eat my chicken and turkey with a slight pink tinge, that is not to say its bloody,the juices are clear, its just cooked to perfection!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey luke

i coat my chicken breasts in jamaican jerk or cajun spice and wrap them in tin foil (shiny side in  )

20 minutes at 200C and voila...tender chicken


----------



## martzee

my god luke imagine what you will be like after week6-8 better get serious my guy is eating like a machine i told him it is his fuel to win the title.

come on luke mate,seriously you will get used to it few weeks in mate:bounce:


----------



## Littleluke

I'm already used to it mate. I had an iffy stomach monday as posted above. I ate my turkey so fast today! It's a weird feeling being hungry LOL!


----------



## supercell

Littleluke said:


> I'm already used to it mate. I had an iffy stomach monday as posted above. I ate my turkey so fast today! It's a weird feeling being hungry LOL!


Good lad.  :lift:

J


----------



## Littleluke

James - Thank you for the post on your thread I do really appreciate it.. I'm loving my diet now, eating my turkey like it's a chocolate bar 

H doesn't want me having a cheat for the first few weeks as I don't need it.. If I need a cheat now GOD KNOWS how much ill be craving 6 weeks in!


----------



## Robbie

:subbed:


----------



## Littleluke

Today is saturday the 19th Jan.

I trained shoulders and triceps last night with someone I train with every friday. He says he can already see a big difference in my physique from the last time we trained (a week ago). I think he will be a good judge as I will only see him on fridays to train.

My mind state is great.. Work has been slightly stressful lately and not very enjoyable for certain reasons but to be honest it's just a job so I tend not to give a sh!t once I finish.

I will be starting clen soon, 2 days on 2 off to help strip my fat and depending on finances I may run 4IUS of growth last thing at night on training days.

I'm exciting to begin a new week, I will be holding back on any cheats until instructed otherwise.

I will be posting some photos either today or tomorrow and will do the same next weekend to see how my physique changes. My abs seem to be coming through nicely and the vascularity in my arms when training is much more prominant.

A strange quiestion; If I mix my pro-peptide (chocolate) and put it in the freezer for a few hours would it be ice cream like or horrible? Not sure if anyone has tried that?

I'm having a day off training today so my post workout shake will be replace with 250g turkey and 50g basmati + veg. I'll be training legs on sunday, well quads! Aiming to absolutely smash them and will update you on that.

Have a good weekend guys, pics will follow shortly.


----------



## Magic Torch

If your gonna freeze the propep you may aswell buy pro dessert and use that mate, pound for pound its prob the same price as Pro pep anyway, keep it for a weekend treat mate! I am gonna send that thing for you Monday dude as I have working late and havent been to the posty.

Train hard dude


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> Thanks mate. Appreciate it.


how much clen u running luke?


----------



## supercell

Excellent Luke, everything seems to be rolling along very nicely.

On the pro pep in the freezer thing, I used to do this. A little trick is to put a few grams of udos in with the water and pro pep, that way it stays a bit softer.

I used to put chopped up walnuts in mine and freeze it and it tasted awesome. Obviously work out the nutritional content and if it fits in with H's plan then do it, it makes a nice change once in a while.

With regards to your cheat meal as H says, if you dont need, dont have but you will be looking forward to it big time once the diet kicks in proper after a few weeks, believe me!!!

Keep going and keep posting.

J


----------



## Littleluke

Smithy26 - Not sure on dose yet, that gets verified once I recieve the clen. I'll keep you posted.

James - Some nice ideas with the pro pep. Thanks for the input mate, once again apreciated. Looking forward to another week of the diet! Can't wait to have a nice set of abs!

Pictures are delayed as my phone isn't charged and the charger is at my girlfriends so either tomorrow or tuesday but no later. I'll get someone down the gym to take them tomorrow then upload when I get a chance.

Hope everyone had a great weekend, once again I worked most of it!

Luke


----------



## Tinytom

Guys you can now get tickets to see Luke from my site. I have arranged to have priority seating for all of us so we can jeer, sorry CHEER Luke on.

See the sticky in this forum for details.


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers Tom :gun:


----------



## Tall

Littleluke said:


> A strange quiestion; If I mix my pro-peptide (chocolate) and put it in the freezer for a few hours would it be ice cream like or horrible? Not sure if anyone has tried that?


Thats not quite how you make ice cream, but its not a bad idea.

Try this:

http://chemistry.about.com/cs/howtos/a/aa020404a.htm

but with your pro pep and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers TH&S I'll have a look.

Right, today is Monday 21st Jan 2008.

I trained back this evening starting with 4 sets of Lat Pulldowns going up to 94kg for 6. I then did reverse grips for 4 sets followed by deadlifts and cable rows. Back felt really pumped but my strength seemed to be on the low today. I seem to be drinking ALOT of "Rocket Fuel" coffee which I'm cominmg slightly addicted too but it really picks me up. I purchased some T5s today and will be using them pre workout for an extra boost especially when I begin Cardio.

I have felt extremely hungry this week and have dropped nearlly 3kg in weight which I believe to be mainly water although my waist has tightened up and my arms are becoming more vascular.

Although I feel Hungry I feel great, really motivated with my eye on the prize at every point of the day, every set and every rep counts.

I feel a tremendous amount of support from the boards which really is helping me, I also have alot of support from my girlfriend although the mention of my sex drive possibly going close to the show concerns her. Baz said he would look after her though, nice lad.. LOL!

I promised pictures and so I have delivered.. This is week one into my diet so don't expect any massive changes although I feel I have improved. As always I have to apoligise for the quality of the photos. They were taken on my IPhone.... That's another thread.... so save it!! lol


----------



## Littleluke

Oh.. the boxers.. ummmmm.. They're HULK boxers.. hayley "my girlfriend" got them


----------



## DB

Hey mate nice side chest,

hams lookin like they got a nice lil hang coming along, looking much better this week mate nice to see the water come off so we can get a decent look at ya! impressed keep your head strong dude!!

P.S Of course i'll look after Hayley..  what a mate hey!

PP.S fukin awesome pants dude!!


----------



## Captain Hero

lol I was going to say im not sure whether yours or baz' pants are worse!?

Great build mate, you will do well come comp day. Legs looking good, shoulders and traps looking massive mate, nice vacuum pose too mate!


----------



## hackskii

I think they are cool.

I wish my waist was that small......:eek:

That was very nice of DB to help you out with your GF, maybe DB can help me out too, my girl wont put out anymore.


----------



## Littleluke

The boxers are from H&M. I've got superman ones aswell LOL... Harold found these boxers quite funny.


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers for the feedback on guys. I've been really smashing my hams in the gym now baz to try and get them on par with my quads. I'm training hams and calves twice a week now to get them growing! Absolutely shattered tonight thanks to another great day at my job, I'm off to bed once I've drunk my prop peptide in 29minutes and 47 seconds LOL!!


----------



## Tall

Get to bed earlier... An hour before is worth two after...


----------



## ah24

Looking on target Luke -decent biceps peaks

Kee up the hard work for the remaining 10-11weeks

My diet prep starts the day yours ends (April 6th)


----------



## Littleluke

ah24 - Awesome mate. Good to hear your starting a prep. Start the day after though mate because we'll be binging on so much shyte after the show LOL! you'll feel left out!!

I'll gain alot from this experience and will be happy to help you through your prep. I'll continue to see Harold after my show as this is the beginning for me so I'd be more than happy to meet up with you and train. Infact I will be up there in a few weeks. PM me your number mate as I have a new phone and lost all numbers saved to the phone.


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> ah24 - Awesome mate. Good to hear your starting a prep. Start the day after though mate because we'll be binging on so much shyte after the show LOL! you'll feel left out!!
> 
> I'll gain alot from this experience and will be happy to help you through your prep. I'll continue to see Harold after my show as this is the beginning for me so I'd be more than happy to meet up with you and train. Infact I will be up there in a few weeks. PM me your number mate as I have a new phone and lost all numbers saved to the phone.


Sounds good dude - PM on it's way.

Yeah I think it would probably be best to start the day after lol - I'll have to speak to Layne and see what he thinks.....the worst thing is its my 18th on 24th March so just as I can legally go out and drink I can't have a drop for 16 fkin weeks!


----------



## Magic Torch

Lookin good mate, decent start to the diet, just keep listening to Harold and you will be fine.

There's nothing wrong with I-phones mate 

And Baz, go easy with Hayley I dont think she's used to the 17st Hammer


----------



## Ollie B

ound: ^^^


----------



## Tinytom

Looks likeits coming on nicely Luke

WHat about some back shots.


----------



## Littleluke

Thankl you again for the comments, minus Jamies LOL! As for back shots, I took one and didn't check it before uploading and it was all blurred so No back shot till sunday, 2 weeks in. Hopefully there will be a ncie diffference then.


----------



## Spartan301

All seems to be going well with the prep Luke.

What dosage did you decide for the clen. Are you doing 2 weeks on 2 weeks off?


----------



## Warstu

Cant make your show but it should be good , when the new pics coming


----------



## Marsbar

Looking good mate, nice and lean. I've got boxers like those but mine are the spiderman ones


----------



## blom

you go Luke,good luck!!!


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Thursday 24th Jan 2008.

After another long day at work I was absolutely shattered. A nice cup of rocket fuel coffee, Pro GF and a t5.. I was more than ready for the gym!.. I trained hams and calves today. Good workout except the gym was very very busy.. Diet is going well.. Feeling a bit tired but it's just down to work. When I'm off the training is great.

I have a week off in a week which is great! Really going to love that! I've got my playstation 3 and ALOT of turkey to go through LOL! I'll be making my way up to see H.

Keep you informed.

Luke


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Today is Thursday 24th Jan 2008.
> 
> After another long day at work I was absolutely shattered. A nice cup of rocket fuel coffee, Pro GF and a t5.. I was more than ready for the gym!.. I trained hams and calves today. Good workout except the gym was very very busy.. Diet is going well.. Feeling a bit tired but it's just down to work. When I'm off the training is great.
> 
> I have a week off in a week which is great! Really going to love that! I've got my playstation 3 and ALOT of turkey to go through LOL! I'll be making my way up to see H.
> 
> Keep you informed.
> 
> Luke


Whats your job luke?


----------



## Littleluke

I am a mobile phone salesman mate.. I won't metion the company for obvious reasons. I get alot of hassle off unhappy customers and I get a feeling my manager doesn't think too highly of me. At the end of the day, work finishes at half 5, it's good money and I get 3 breaks to consume my food and shakes.

I did another jab this evening (monday and thursday), 1ml of deca and 1ml of cyp. I'm beginning to develop scar tissue in my glutes so a month off to let them recover is in order. I did my first delt shot today and it was painless. I was a bit worried initially as it's a new site but it was fine. My arm feels a little dead but it was expected. I used a short blue and as always warmed both the oils on my heater for a smoother injection. I take about 1 min in total injecting the oil. 30 seconds per ml is what I try to follow.

Once again I'm sat on my pc looking forward to my choc pro peptide. I'm working tomorrow and saturday so will update you with pictures on on sunday


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> pro peptide. /quote]
> 
> is the the cnp advance protein powder it any good ?


----------



## ah24

Warstu said:


> is the the cnp advance protein powder it any good ?


Well he wouldnt be using it if he (or H) didnt think it was any good


----------



## Warstu

ah24 said:


> ture but is it the cnp stuff


----------



## Magic Torch

Luke dont warm the oil on your heater mate, load the barrel and put it in a cup of warm/hot water for a few minutes. It will heat it all even. Delts are sweet, I was a little worried at first but after a few goes they are easy dude.

Did the postie bring you something nice?


----------



## Littleluke

He left me a red card LOL! I can't collect it till wednesday!!!! Thanks though dude.. Something tells me it's not just some supps LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> He left me a red card LOL! I can't collect it till wednesday!!!! Thanks though dude.. Something tells me it's not just some supps LOL


Nah it is unfortunatly, I had to take it to work to send cause I leave early, I may bring you a gift on the day but you only get it if you win! lol

:lift:


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> I am a mobile phone salesman mate.. I won't metion the company for obvious reasons. I get alot of hassle off unhappy customers and I get a feeling my manager doesn't think too highly of me. At the end of the day, work finishes at half 5, it's good money and I get 3 breaks to consume my food and shakes.


As long as your selling and selling well mate they cant really say too much. I know exactly what it is like working in a phone shop and trying to get your meals in, it is difficult to say the least (well it was where I worked, 30 mins break per day and thats it) Used to have to get there for 830am for morning brief and the store closed at 6, however on a regular basis we would be there until 630, sometimes later if the store hadnt gone through target which tbh is bull****, I will never, ever work in retail again.

Choc pro peptide eh? I have yet to try that flavour  I want some!!!!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I am a mobile phone salesman mate.. I won't metion the company for obvious reasons. I get alot of hassle off unhappy customers and I get a feeling my manager doesn't think too highly of me. At the end of the day, work finishes at half 5, it's good money and I get 3 breaks to consume my food and shakes.


un like my current job am lucky to get 2 meals in 10 hours am looking for new job but living in little town when you get drive dont help


----------



## jjb1

would scar tissue recover in a month??


----------



## Littleluke

jjb1 - to be perfectly honest mate I'm not 100% sure but it will be better than continuing to jab it weeklly. I'll stick to delts and quads for a bit but when I switch to the shorter acting gear I will need to rotate alot more.


----------



## jjb1

ok bro, i rotate my long esters too saves too much sitting in 1 area for to long ect.

although i found my side delts to be the worst for scar tissue even though there not hit more than anywhere else ;-/

good luck with this show you seem a well read bloke and i think youll do well everything looks in peice to me yer well balanced


----------



## DB

jjb1 said:


> would scar tissue recover in a month??


mmm maybe..

frequent deep tissue massages can break it down very quickly.. if u didnt jab glutes for a month and did a lil 5min deep tissue massage on them you'll be suprised how much scar tissue you'd break down


----------



## jjb1

it may be just a rumour but i hear you give your self little massages where you dont even jab just for fun ;-)

nah yer totally right something i should be doing cheers for reminding me


----------



## hackskii

jjb1 said:


> would scar tissue recover in a month??


I am not so sure scar tissue heals, I know some keloid more than others but that is a good question.

I think massage would minimise scar tissue but once it is there I dont think it goes away.


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Saturday the 26th Jan 08. Weight Has gone from 89.3kg to 84.3kg in 2 weeks. Things should start slowing soon. BF has dropped a fair bit but I see myself every day so hard to notice, although people have commented on how slim my face is looking!! lol.

I am enjoying the diet currently, craving doughnuts even though I tend not to eat them !! LOVING my porrige and pro peptide!

It's Hayleys Birthday soon so we're going out for a meal. I'm allowed a steak and jacket p with veg! So not a massive cheat but a nice change. It's going to be a nightmare watching them tuck into their desserts but everytime they tease me I'll just get the abs out LOL!

I had a night off training tonight to give my body a break, I'm shattered, worked today but have a day off tomorrow which I'm spending with Hayley. I booked a few more days off round my show to make life easier on myself and the people around me.

I'll update you with some more photos tomorrow! Week 2 completed with no cheats! Bring on week 3.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> I am enjoying the diet currently, craving doughnuts even though I tend not to eat them !!


Tend to not eat them sounds like you have had a few of those....lol


----------



## Littleluke

Ok ok! I admit it.. In the off season I murder a few packs of doughnuts but only because they are looking at me when I'm on my lunch at work! LOL! I'm not gona have 1 cheat on this diet.. I feel quilty using tiny amounts of splenda from time to time!


----------



## ah24

Sounds like you've got it sorted mate. Just keep doing your thing & listening to H and you cant go wrong.

Are you using all CNP supp's? If so what ones?


----------



## Littleluke

Yes mate except EAS ZMA.

I use Pro - GF, Peptide, Recover and Pro Fuel. I also use Bulk Powders Waxy Maize startch. I had an issue with my order not being delivered on time from the guys at Bulk powders but I was soon contacted personally by them and informed that with my next order I would recieve a free 1kg tub of my chosen carbohydrate. Excellent service.

Just about to make my way to the gym to train quads, traps and abs. Been quite hungry today. Looking forward to getting well into week 3 as I have all weekend off plus the weekdays! The gym should be quite dead tonight so I'll knuckle down and do some car park lunges! It's impossible training legs on a monday. The gym is PACKED and full of 10min per set kn0bs.

Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'll be at Forest Gym on the 5th feb to see where I am at. I switch compounds from cyp + deca to Masteron and Tren on the 11th. Not looking forward to the frequency of the jabs but am looking forward to the results. I have been reading threads on the use of proviron at the final stages of the comp prep. I'll discuss this with Harold as it's something I wish to do.

I'll see if I can get some pics tonight.

Luke


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> Yes mate except EAS ZMA.
> 
> I use Pro - GF, Peptide, Recover and Pro Fuel. I also use Bulk Powders Waxy Maize startch. I had an issue with my order not being delivered on time from the guys at Bulk powders but I was soon contacted personally by them and informed that with my next order I would recieve a free 1kg tub of my chosen carbohydrate. Excellent service.
> 
> Just about to make my way to the gym to train quads, traps and abs. Been quite hungry today. Looking forward to getting well into week 3 as I have all weekend off plus the weekdays! The gym should be quite dead tonight so I'll knuckle down and do some car park lunges! It's impossible training legs on a monday. The gym is PACKED and full of 10min per set kn0bs.
> 
> Hope everyone had a good weekend. I'll be at Forest Gym on the 5th feb to see where I am at. I switch compounds from cyp + deca to Masteron and Tren on the 11th. Not looking forward to the frequency of the jabs but am looking forward to the results. I have been reading threads on the use of proviron at the final stages of the comp prep. I'll discuss this with Harold as it's something I wish to do.
> 
> I'll see if I can get some pics tonight.
> 
> Luke


I think you'll totally transform when you change compounds coupled with the strict diet, pinning frequently aint brilliant buts thats a good combo mate, will really bring out detail and vascualrity even more.


----------



## ah24

Sounds good mate, drop me a text when you know what time and I'll try and make it down...

About the EAS ZMA - how much are you paying? We sell it here at work so I get trade price, if it's a fairly big difference and you'll save money let me know.


----------



## Littleluke

PM me thje price and and I'll sort you out some cash. I pay retail price from gnc. Robbery.

As promise, here are some pics. My weight went up from 84.3 to 84.9?? Bit confused, nothing changed in diet although I struggled getting water in me this morning as I was shopping with Hayley. I'm guessing it's just water weight. Everyone says I'm improving but it's such a mental battle and after only 2 weeks. I think I'll lay off the scales until next sunday, I may even purchase my own as the gyms take a beating. As I said before I'm looking forward to getting stuck into week three as I know when it's over I'll have a week off work to really focus on things like posing, music etc.

Cheers guys. I'll call you adam about Forest Gym.. I'll probably be down there about 11am so half 12 is the sort of time it will be..

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Oh and cheers fivo. I've heard good things about tren. Looking forward to using it. I'll be stocked up on winstrol and nolva though as I know it's a little harsh.


----------



## Captain Hero

LOL at the hat  Coming along nicely bro! keep at it! Whats your routine at the moment Luke?


----------



## Littleluke

Same as it's always been except I'm training calves and hams more frequently.

Back + calves

Hams + Traps +abs

Chest + Biceps

Hams +Calves

Shoulders + Triceps

Quads + abs


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Same as it's always been except I'm training calves and hams more frequently.
> 
> Back + calves
> 
> Hams + Traps +abs
> 
> Chest + Biceps
> 
> Hams +Calves
> 
> Shoulders + Triceps
> 
> Quads + abs


you train 6 days week looks kool , what cardio you doing?


----------



## MXD

Awesome back, tiny waist, great taper.


----------



## supercell

Looking good mate, you'll be super shredded come show day and you cant say fairer than that. The more shredded you are the bigger you will look and just a nice slow and steady chipping away will see you get there with time to spare.

Just goes to show, the leaner you are in the off season the better starting position you are in come diet time.

Well done Luke, keep it going my friend.

James


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you.

I think shredded is a must as there is no way I'll ever win on size. I'm just not one of those people who balloon up to a rediculous weight... Although I aim to gain alot after the show by doing a rebound course and following a mega strict bulking diet.

Wartsu - No cardio at present although Harold may advise it on my next visit. I seem to be dropping bodyfat nicely already though so doesn't seem needed yet.

I am in a strange way enjoying the diet. I get alot of stick at work for apparently not having a life and being "obsessed" but I guess it's just part and parcell. It's funny though, everyone at work is trying to eat healthy now LOL

Hope everyone is well and training hard.

Luke


----------



## Five-O

Yeah mate, winny for the tren will work well, plus the winny will also make you harder aswell on top of the others...super :lift:

2 things mate..............

What you doing about tanning?

and

Do you plan on utilising the re-bound after the show to really grow again?


----------



## Littleluke

Harolds wife Karen will be taking care of my tan and I certainly will take advantage of the rebound by doing a well constructed course and diet.


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Friday 1st Feb. A new month to enjoy. Lots going on with hayleys, my mums and dads birthdays.. And Valentines day which is the anniversary of me and Hayley getting together, 4 YEARS  .

How am I feeling?

Absolutely awesome! Weight is in the 83 region now so still dropping at nice rate. Abs have come through alot and when training my arms, shoulders and chest are looking extremely vascular. Quads are going to be ncie and vascualr when I lose all the fat.. I'm disspointed with how my calves are looking but it's some I'm just going to have to really focus on and try to bring out as best as possible through this prep.

I can't wait to begin the next phase of the diet and course. Looking forward to using tren and masteron because that will help reduce the extra water I'm carrying from the cyp and deca course I'm currently running.

I trained calves, traps and abs last night. Good work out, abs are hurting big time but that's good  I'm having a night off the gym tonight to take Hayley out to the cinema.

Will be training shoulders and triceps tomorrow day.

It's nearing the end of week 3, I will post my pictures for this week and then not again for 2 weeks. I want to leave a little longer so we can see if there are any big changes.

Just to finish. The continued support from you all has been great and very motivating. Thanks.

I'll update you over the weekend.

Luke


----------



## hilly

alright luke ive been keeping up with your progress and it certainly seems as tho you are making improvements all round so congrats.

how long did you run the cyp and deca for before you changed compounds mate was this like a mini clean bulk before you started to realy diet down or is there another reason??

hilly


----------



## Littleluke

Hi Hilly.

I am still currently running the cycle to bridge to my contest prep course. I begin masteron and tren feb 11th. I decided to do a 10 week course of cyp and deca and have found it very good. I must admit I do prefer sust to cyp.

Thank you for your kind words mate.


----------



## hilly

Interesting you prefer the sust ive only ever used sust so i am debating on changing to either cyp or enanthate next time.

Keep up the good work


----------



## Littleluke

Give it a try mate as everyone is different..

I had a fantastic shoulder and tricep session with a good buddy of mine who is well built considering his diet consists of beer, junk and more beer. I started with dumbbell shoulder press with 4 sets of 10 reps using 30kg dumbbells which was quiute embarassing as I usually push out 35kg dbs. I then did wide grip upright rows followed by rear delt flies and then lat raises.

For triceps I used the freebar to do close grip press, I then did cable skull crushers using the rope finishing up with close grip dips.

Considering the lack of carbs I am having my strength is still relatively there. My forearms appear very vascular when training now, I'm just waiting for them to remain there LOL!

I'm only 3 weeks in but feel great and am really enjoying the diet. I have had no cheats although I am craving a Nando's. We'll see what Harold says but I think I can guess the answer. I am going out for a meal with Hayley tomorrow for her birthday. We are going to TGI's where I will have a 12oz fillet steak with veg. An ex bodybuilding chum of mine works there so I'll make sure it's all clean.

I will post pictures probably monday as and as stated earlier will leave a 2 week gap until the next photos.

I hope you are all still enjoying the thread.

Luke


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> Give it a try mate as everyone is different..
> 
> I had a fantastic shoulder and tricep session with a good buddy of mine who is well built considering his diet consists of beer, junk and more beer. *I started with dumbbell shoulder press with 4 sets of 10 reps using 30kg dumbbells which was quiute embarassing as I usually push out 35kg dbs*.


Come on Luke dont be hard on yourself 5kg drop isnt bad, take the ego out of it bro



Littleluke said:


> For triceps I used the freebar to do close grip press, I then did cable skull crushers using the rope finishing up with close grip dips.
> 
> Considering the lack of carbs I am having my strength is still relatively there. My forearms appear very vascular when training now, I'm just waiting for them to remain there LOL!
> 
> I'm only 3 weeks in but feel great and am really enjoying the diet. I have had no cheats although I am craving a Nando's. We'll see what Harold says but I think I can guess the answer. I am going out for a meal with Hayley tomorrow for her birthday. We are going to TGI's where I will have a 12oz fillet steak with veg. An ex bodybuilding chum of mine works there so I'll make sure it's all clean.
> 
> I will post pictures probably monday as and as stated earlier will leave a 2 week gap until the next photos.
> 
> I hope you are all still enjoying the thread.
> 
> Luke


Nice one big lad, you and your missus enjoy it eh? Still very much enjoyable, am actually going to go back and re read a few things


----------



## Littleluke

Today is sunday 3rd feb. Had a lovely day with my gorgeous girlfriend. She has ben a little down today for various reasons but I'm about to cheer her up (while I still have it in me  lol)

She sent me to the gym today to train legs whilst she met her dad to get her present. I had a great session and implemented staggered leg press. The first set was a breeze and had me thinking it wasn't as bad as people had said. The second was pretty ok aswell. The 3rd and 4th felt like the blood in my legs was boiling. I can feel the soreness kicking in already so can't wait to struggle to get out of bed tomorrow. Great exercise and highly recommended.

I did some posing practise in the studio of the gym today with Gary Jones who competed in the same show as Del last year. It's amazing how adjusting your posing slightly changes the way you look completely. I will be taking some photos tomorrow when I get a chance and hopefully posting them in the evening.

My weight today was 82.9 kg so still dropping. Roll on week 4.


----------



## Captain Hero

Nice one Lukey, how you finding the posing so far? easy enough to get the hang of or a lot more to it than you thought?

and whats the deal with the staggered leg press big guy?


----------



## Littleluke

Posing is like doing a workout! kills! not sure about getting the hang of it as never really gone through the motions.

As for staggered leg press.. Check out James Ls thread


----------



## Littleluke

Here are the pictures as promised. No more will be posted fore a good 2 weeks now. I apoligise for no back shots.. Hayley had enough LOL

I'm going to purchase a decent camera and take the photos from outside now as lighting makes such a difference. In alot of the shots I looked like I hadn't even started dieting 

Cheers

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Bit of a random one at the end.. Just to show the peak on my bicep. Once again the lighting is a bit rubbish. I need to learn to pose my legs from a side chest. .Not only do I look aukward but I feel bloody aukward especially when I start to get cramp!!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Bit of a random one at the end.. Just to show the peak on my bicep. Once again the lighting is a bit rubbish. I need to learn to pose my legs from a side chest. .Not only do I look aukward but I feel bloody aukward especially when I start to get cramp!!


looks like your getting betta at posing matey what are your measurement currently matey


----------



## Captain Hero

Yeah the lighting isnt the best mate as you said, its hard to tell your condition because of it, all except the side chest shot.

AS for side chest pose will try and find a shot of somewhere doing it like TT, OR Supercell just to give you a good example to model it on


----------



## supercell

Luke,

Yet again changes in your physique, big well done my friend keep it up.

As for posing, I am not the best person to model it but I do think my compulsories aren't too shabby, just linking in a routine I find hard. I have had a lot of input from Kim over the years so if you ever fancied coming down to kent I'd be more than happy to lend a hand. I know quite a few tricks to present any physique in the best light. Anyway the offer is there.

Just one word of advice and it goes for me too. With the most muscular shot always use the hands clasped infront shot and not the trap over. The first shot makes you look wider where as unless you are freakily wide the trap over can make narrower guys like us almost disappear. My hands clasped shot is now my signature pose really as it shows the density and thickness that my physique has plus it displays all your good body parts, as like me your arms are a strong point as are your delts.

Keep going my friend...the real journey has begun

J


----------



## Littleluke

Wartsu - Measurements aren't something that bothers me now I'm dieting. My Waist has shrunk ALOT! My jeans are falling off me so I assume my arms would have shrunk but it's irrelevant because the judges aren't going to ask me the size of my arms, what my quads measure etc.. Before dieting though, my arms were over 16inches and waist was about 31inches. I recon my waist is more like 29inches now and falling based on my jeans hanging off me.

Cap - Cheers dude, I've been watching so many posing videos, flex wheeler, flex lewis etc. I like the smoothe flowing style of posing. Just struggle hitting them 

James - Thank you again for your kind words.. Dieting is a wonderful thing when the ball gets rolling. I must admit the cravings and hunger are still present but the desire to have the best condition at the show keeps me full  . .It would be amazing to be taken through the poses with you. I really need to learn how to do a good lat spread as they are quite a strong point on my physique. Infact everything needs improving when it comes to posing. Thanks for the offer James, PM me your number as my old phone is.. well lets say "not working too well :S" therefore I lost all of my numbers. I usually have a day off during the week, I'[m off this week till thursday but will probably be cutting a bit short for you.

Right,

I drove up to Crawley today to see H. I was very happy to hear him say I could be ready in 6-7 weeks! He was pleased to see I wasn't holding much water from using cyp and deca so has advised me to continue it until week 6 which is where the change over to short acting happens. He has has done this for numerous reasons one of the main ones being scar tissue build up if I was to start today. I started taking clen today, I will be taking 3 tablets a day, monday to friday with weekends off in the first week to see how I respond and then it will be adjusted accordingly. Hope now with clen in place the fat will come off a little quicker.. H was happy with my progress therefore the diet has remained the same at this point. I will be updated him every monday and friday with my weight so he can make changews to the diet if I come to a halt.

So that's how it stands at the moment guys. A long way to go yet but not as far as when I first started  ..


----------



## hackskii

You got a nice place.

Is that your girlfriend on the laptop behind you?

You got a nice pad dude.


----------



## LEWIS

luke looking really good mate, your one dedicated young man.


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> Cap - Cheers dude, I've been watching so many posing videos, flex wheeler, flex lewis etc. I like the smoothe flowing style of posing. Just struggle hitting them


Yeah I like that style too mate, like this 

http://www.umuscle.com/view/29/flex-lewis-posing-at-the-british-2007/


----------



## Guest

Superb progress mate!!!

Whats your girl think about your supplumentation and bb in general?


----------



## Warstu

keep good work up bro i start cutting for summer in 4-6 weeks


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks guys.

hacks - I still live at home mate with my mum. I live in a 2 story flat which is well looked after. It's my mum on the laptop.. You'd know if it was my gf  sexy little thing  .

LOL Cap.

Con - My girlfriend is very supporting, I think to have a sucessful relationship you need to be 100% open with each other. I tell her everything I do. I just try to make sure she isn't around me when I'm doing it (Usually she's asleep). The last few weeks has really shown me how lucky I am and how special she is. I'm very lucky and even more so that she says the same thing.. It's a bit of a nightmare staying at hers as I have to take a bag loaded with turkey meals, porrige, peptide, gf, recover, extra supps  , work clothes, gym clothes, trainers, shoes etc etc etc.. BUT! it's kind of a routine now so not too bad.

I trained traps and biceps tonight as they were the only muscles not sore and as I'm doing chest and triceps tomorrow I didn't see why not. After the gym I found my hands shaking a rediculous amount, I'm guessing it's the clen combined with the t5 and the gravy thick coffee I had  .

I'm buzzing after seeing H today (and the stimulants lol) and looking forward to finishing week 4 with another nice weight drop  . Pictures will be posted at week 6 when I switch compounds to tren and masteron and then I will update a little more frequently so we can see how the new compounds effect my physique. It's all exciting stuff!

Good luck with your cutting wartsu.


----------



## smithy26

glad its all coming together mate, bet ure well excited not long now.................


----------



## supercell

Luke,

Thursday is fine. I am working until 9 then have a guy taking some photo's for a uni project at 10am and then I have a client at 11.30 till 12.30.

From 1pm I will be free until the evening when I have a few more clients. You are welcome to come in the afternoon my friend.

Email me on [email protected]

J


----------



## Littleluke

James - I sent an email 

Smithy - I am really excited mate. Don't get me wrong I am mega nervous too! The amount of times I have sat worrying about being over shadowed by everyone, people being bigger etc. I have spoken to H about this and it's as I have been told by James L etc. The more ripped I am the bigger I will look so that is my focal point. I'm going to get absolutely shredded. H predicts I'll be ready a couple of weeks before the show so we can have a play with my diet and find out how I respond to carbing up 

Just about to have a serving of pro-gf and a t5 then it's off to the gym to hit chest and triceps. Going to start with 2 incline exercises to work upper chest. Incline Barbell and Incline Flies. Going to go heavy on the triceps today and throw in a light session later in the week.

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

It is thrusday the 7th of febuary today.

I had a little lay in this morning.. Woke up at half 7 to take glutamine then back to sleep for an hour, then peptide, banana and wms. Followed by a further hour of sleep  . Feel really good today. Popped to my local olympus sport today to purchase a pair of posing trunks! OMG!! They feel weird but look good, except I still have alot of fat on my glutes which makes them look quite funny from the back!

I also decided to shave my legs this morning. Felt a little odd doing so but I kind of like it LOL! Bit concerning aye!

I was shocked at how white I am under all that leg hair!

The posing music has been chosing an approved by H.. As for what it is, you will see at the show. I'm hoping to make my way down to see James L for some posing help etc which he has kindly offered and in March some time I will be seein Paul S at forest gym for a training session.

So I have a had a little time off to really settle into everything, back to work tomorrow. Need to earn me lots of money to pay for the binge after the show  lol.


----------



## shorty

Littleluke said:


> I also decided to shave my legs this morning. Felt a little odd doing so but I kind of like it LOL! Bit concerning aye!
> 
> I was shocked at how white I am under all that leg hair!


lol... i've done this too...i was just interested if i could see the seperations on my legs without the fur... instanly thought, the sunbed is need here!!...pmsl...

looking ripped so far..keep it up... bet you cant wait till your a few days out from the comp...think how ripped you'll look then!!

keep it up!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Good luck with your cutting wartsu.


cheers bro, I will be doing journal of my cutting not cutting for show just cutting to be in good shape to see how much size I have really built.

8 weeks out bro would come if I could make it dude, just looked £65 one way to the show and 4 hours on train with the changes


----------



## Littleluke

Shorty - I can't wait to be sliced! never been RIPPED before 

Wartsu! Sounds like it would be abit of a mission you getting down to my show. You never know I may be competing near you next year


----------



## ah24

I'll be down there again, Portsmouth aint too difficult to get to...except I had my whinging ex with me last time complaining when we missed last train back and got stuck down there for a bit - woops

The British was a sh1t journey...5-6 hours on a fkin cramped coach with my mate sat giggling to womens weekly magazines and taking pics of any fooker that fell asleep.


----------



## supercell

Every time I shave my legs (normally start 8 weeks out) I am always shocked as the whiteness of my pins. I now clipper them for the first few weeks as its not such a shock. Even when you think you have a tan they are still white!!

Just go over them once a week with a razor, that way it gives them time to grow a little and your legs get used to the shaving process before the final shave down the night before. Get also used to exfoliating them (along with the rest of you) a couple of times a week.

When you have veins and striations (plus a good tan) you'll get over the gay feeling pretty quick. When people look at them with a look of horror and shock you know you are where you need to be. When I was up in Scotland, I dont know if it was my legs they were shocked with or the fact I had what is known as a tan....Something the Scotts rarely talk about and even more rarely have!!! ))

Keep going bud and as I said any time you want to come up (GF as well) to the gym I'll be more than happy to take you through some training, posing and then more importantly...... eating!! The last I am an absolute expert at!

J


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Shorty - I can't wait to be sliced! never been RIPPED before
> 
> Wartsu! Sounds like it would be abit of a mission you getting down to my show. You never know I may be competing near you next year


in east midlands??


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks James mate.. Would actually be nice to bring my girlfriend along aswell as I don't seem to get much time with her lately which is the main reason I couldn't get down today. Training and posing sounds good.. As for eating, how does 250g turkey, 50g rice, 5g veg and 1 tbs of flaxseed oil sound? LOL! I've decided (well H has) that I won't be having any cheat meals on this diet. I will stick to a simular diet just more food in the off season and have the occasional cheat meal then as and when I wish. I'm looking at staying lean al year round as I have done prior to this show as I think it has given me a head start!

Just about to eat, I'm starving LOL! Going to squeeze a little lemon on my turkey, crazy! lol


----------



## supercell

Excellent. H has it all well and truly covered and by the sounds of his approach you will be peeled come show day.

Off season leaness is definately the way forward. I have Tom to thank for that one, he did it last year and everytime I saw him in the off season it just depressed me; this year its my turn to do the depressing!! LOL

Def bring the lady down. On a serious note I think its great to involve our ladies in our BBing lives (diets) as much as possible so they can see just how much hard work is put in plus it makes them even prouder on show day too.

J


----------



## smithy26

hey luke

any chance of posting ure diet up, would be intrested to see.


----------



## Captain Hero

smithy26 said:


> hey luke
> 
> any chance of posting ure diet up, would be intrested to see.


Here -



Littleluke said:


> So here it is, the beginning phase of my 12 week contest diet. I begin this tomorrow and to be honest I cannot wait. I will post some pictures of how I look on a weekly basis so youi can see how I'm coming along. 3 weeks out from the show I won't be posting any more photos until I have my show pics.
> 
> *WAKE 7.30am - 4 capsules esterated creatine, 10g glutamine and multi vit/min*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> BREAKFAST 8am/8.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide in water *
> 
> *
> 80g porridge oats or 50g vitargo, 1 banana*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> MID MORNING 10.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide and 1scoop pro fuel in water*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> LUNCH 1pm- 250g chicken or turkey breast or 275g fish, 50g brown or *
> 
> *
> Basmati rice or 175g sweet potato, 50g mixed vegetables*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> MID AFTERNOON 3.30pm/4pm- SAME AS LUNCH 1pm *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> LATE AFTERNOON/PRE WORKOUT 5.30pm- serving Pro-GF NoX. *
> 
> *
> 10g glutamine , strong coffee*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> TRAINING 6.30pm - 7.30pm*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> POST TRAINING 7.30pm- 4 capsules esterated creatine,10g glutamine,1g vit C*
> 
> *
> Followed 15min later by serving Pro-recover*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DINNER 9.30pm - 250gTrimmed steak or turkey/chicken breast or 275g salmon*
> 
> *
> Or cod or tuna, 200g mixed veg(one green & yellow), 175g sweet*
> 
> *
> Potato*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PRE BED 11.30pm- 2 scoop Pro Peptide or similar slow release protein in water, *
> 
> *
> 2g vit C, serving of ZMA*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PROTEIN - 393g + 30g glutamine*
> 
> *
> CARB - 290g*
> 
> *
> FAT - 40g + (20ml Flaxeed oil- 4 tspn-use 1tspn per meal*
> 
> *
> K/CAL -3212 *


----------



## smithy26

ah cool , i read through the whole lot yesterday must of missed it, i did look though


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks Cap.

Guys I have a question,

Did a delt shot yestersay, put a ml in and it started to ache.. so I changed to my other delt, switched pins and jabbed again. All day yesterday I Felt fine, now pain.. trained Hams and calves.

Today my shoulders were aching quite alot but they needed to be trained. I started with shoulder press which hurt to begin with and then eased off. Couldn't managed much on lat raises, front raises and rears were fine.

Just got home, besides some nice veins on them, they also look a little swollen and feel quite sore, hurts to raise my arms up. No rednes, they feel warm but so does the rest of me LOL!

Any one else been stupid enough to train delts the day after jabbing them? Is it something to worry about or just expected. I supposed sticking metal into your arm would bruise it therefore training would just increase the pain.

Any feedback would be great. Does bloody hurt..

I may stick some photos on this evening that my girlfriend took last night whilst I was sorting my food. My veins seem to really pop out when I'm training now.. Great feeling 

I know I said I wouldn't post any images for a couple of weeks but since I have them, why not.

Hope everyone is well. Your support and interest is great and highly motivational. Thank you.

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Here are those photos I mentioned earlier. Camera isn't very good, Me and hayley are buying a new one for when we go to new york in may  . I'll have it in the next few weeks so will take some photos with it. I may take some photos in the gym if they will let me.. The vascularity dissapears at home! or in Hayleys kitchen LOL


----------



## Marsbar

legs are coming through mate, last pose is a good one for you. is delts a new site for you?


----------



## Littleluke

I jabbed them once before but didn't train afterwards. Cheers for the comment on legs. Deffo Noticed it


----------



## hackskii

I shot a delt with 1ml and then the next day a guy slapped my shoulder really hard and the same thing happened to me.

Are you shooting prop?


----------



## Littleluke

not yet my friend. Just cyp and deca. Mixed in the same Barrell. Just remember getting punched in the shoulder at work today and that side hurts alot more.

You coming to my show scott  not too far to come


----------



## jjb1

yer changing alot bro and your only just on diet phase

i tried this pro peptide for the 1st time this week its ok bit expensive i think and if i have more than 1 shake a day it seems to go right through me givin me bad guts??

1 i stomack ok but if i have an evening one my gut turns do you get this with it?


----------



## Littleluke

No mate, I love pro-peptide. It is designed not to give you bad gutts so I find that a bit un-usual. Maybe you'll get used to it.. Changing proteins can give me a funny gutt some times but never experienced it with pro-peptide. I buy the big bags of it and get a very good discount  .. Strawberry is the best although Vanilla with some rocket fuel coffee makes a lovely shake.. Little ice


----------



## jjb1

ah bags of it i have a 14 serving tub its choc malt and tastes ok just seems like i dont tolerate it well if i have 2

probably just the change then i did read the side and it says about good peptides for digestion

i got to admit i like it now pre train with oats and 1 time a day im cool with


----------



## hackskii

Id love to come to your show bro, but I dont have a visa nor the cash to make the trip.

One day maybe, you got many years ahead of you.

You are on the inline and I am on the decline.....lol...


----------



## winger

Good luck lukes, is it me or does that sound weard? 

Damn, check out his right forearm, is that attributed to chronic masturbation or what.....lol


----------



## Captain Hero

Pics are loads better mate, and can defo see the difference this time bro! LOL at the cheesy grin in the first one mate  Starting to get those cuts in the leg too it looks like mate, Good going so far luke!


----------



## chrisj22

Very impressed, Luke.

Cuts are starting to appear in your quads & your only a few weeks into the diet mg:

You'll be ready before you know it. At least you'll have time to eat into the show. It's better to be ready early than late buddy.

Keep going mate.


----------



## justdiscovering

hey luke i know ur getting reps but sh1t dude,i know a winner when i see one.that is some pic of your back.


----------



## greg fear

luke gd effort mate keep it up looking really gd in those last pics

everything is coming in nicely you will do well stay focused,

im new to this forum is this your first comp mate?

im just starting to prepare for mine which is in may so im following your thread closely


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks guys, some funny comments there LOL! My forearms just seem to grow when training my biceps.

Not sure about having a "winning" physique but we shall see.

And this is my first comp, first of many to come.


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys, some funny comments there LOL! My forearms just seem to grow when training my biceps.
> 
> Not sure about having a "winning" physique but we shall see.
> 
> And this is my first comp, first of many to come.


Thats it mate, its about achievement for YOU and YOU only, your competing against yourself, whichever way you look at it, you'll look the best you ever have, if you win, or indeed place very well, then thats a bonus, you can't prepare to face others in bodybuilding, you bust your a$$ and just try bringing the best you can.

Looking good.

ps; Im going to NYC in May too


----------



## Littleluke

yeh I totally agree Five-O, I can't wait for the day now.. I'm really excited. Be good to see everyone again as the last two comps I went to were great days. I knew after watching Baz and Tom on stage that I had to compete.

I will be in New York at the end of may for my birthday. Apparently the food there is awesome!! 4 nights


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> yeh I totally agree Five-O, I can't wait for the day now.. I'm really excited. Be good to see everyone again as the last two comps I went to were great days. I knew after watching Baz and Tom on stage that I had to compete.
> 
> I will be in New York at the end of may for my birthday. *Apparently the food there is awesome!!* 4 nights


Yes mate, that is one thing ill be try a lot of...lol......do you know where your staying bud? Is it close to the sights etc?


----------



## dmcc

Luke you're looking great in those most recent pics - and as for your forearms, jeez! Huge!!


----------



## MXMAD

LOL........

Size of that right bicep


----------



## redsgift101

this being my first post on this board and not bb.com i just want to say i have a lot of respect for this journal as it shows wot somebody is doing to compete which i have never seen on bb.com ,also with the fact that ur not scared to say wot u use putting urself already into the same category as platz,mentzer,wheeler and preist, but all i wanted to know was wot u would do if u lost - would u come back to another show ,a later one or not compete at all dont take this as a knock as i understand u r 8 weeks out and u probably dont have as much energy as melvin would , just your thoughts please

once again respect for this thread


----------



## DB

nice back shot mate! glad its not only me with stupid popeye forearms! lol


----------



## shauno

looking good mate.

bet you cant wait for the vains to appear in your back!


----------



## shauno

sorry if ive missed it mate, but where is the show? im east midlands so i might make it down


----------



## Littleluke

redsgift101 said:


> this being my first post on this board and not bb.com i just want to say i have a lot of respect for this journal as it shows wot somebody is doing to compete which i have never seen on bb.com ,also with the fact that ur not scared to say wot u use putting urself already into the same category as platz,mentzer,wheeler and preist, but all i wanted to know was wot u would do if u lost - would u come back to another show ,a later one or not compete at all dont take this as a knock as i understand u r 8 weeks out and u probably dont have as much energy as melvin would , just your thoughts please
> 
> once again respect for this thread


Thank you for your post. I feel it is important to be open about everything when doing a competition prep thread, as it is designed to educate others and keep a solid journal for myself.

Regarding my placing. Of course I want to place highly but in not doing so I will only become a better bodybuilder. I plan on competing for many years to come and to achieve the status of people such as James L, Flex Lewis and so on. Bodybuilding for me isn't a "give it a go and if at first I don't succeed QUIT!". If I don't succeed I will come back 100% stronger and ensure all of my week bodyparts are on parr with my strong parts.

My ideal physique type is to one day be like flex wheeler, tight waisted, amazing balace. I'll get there eventually..

This competition will give me an idea of what is out there. I want to qualify for the Brits and this next 8 weeks I'm going to bust my gutts trying to achieve it.

Shauno - The show is in Portsmouth mate.

Quick Update - Training quads and abs this evening and will be weighing myself tomorrow to update H. I text him Mondays and fridays. I think I'll start with staggered leg press today, yay :crazy:

Will be ordering some trunks for the day soon from Chrissie's Cossies, Not sure what colour to go for, Royal blue or just black? Probably black.

Baz - I don't think my forearms are quite as freaky as yours mate but they're getting that way. I like having sizeable forearms as even in really baggy clothes people can tell your a bodybuilder.. Especially when the veins start popping out !!

Right, That's all for now. Hope I answered your question fully redsgift101.

Luke


----------



## oaklad

good luck with it all youve obviously got good people round you to give help family trainers etc...keep it up


----------



## redsgift101

Littleluke said:


> Thank you for your post. I feel it is important to be open about everything when doing a competition prep thread, as it is designed to educate others and keep a solid journal for myself.
> 
> Regarding my placing. Of course I want to place highly but in not doing so I will only become a better bodybuilder. I plan on competing for many years to come and to achieve the status of people such as James L, Flex Lewis and so on. Bodybuilding for me isn't a "give it a go and if at first I don't succeed QUIT!". If I don't succeed I will come back 100% stronger and ensure all of my week bodyparts are on parr with my strong parts.
> 
> My ideal physique type is to one day be like flex wheeler, tight waisted, amazing balace. I'll get there eventually..
> 
> This competition will give me an idea of what is out there. I want to qualify for the Brits and this next 8 weeks I'm going to bust my gutts trying to achieve it.
> 
> Shauno - The show is in Portsmouth mate.
> 
> Quick Update - Training quads and abs this evening and will be weighing myself tomorrow to update H. I text him Mondays and fridays. I think I'll start with staggered leg press today, yay :crazy:
> 
> Will be ordering some trunks for the day soon from Chrissie's Cossies, Not sure what colour to go for, Royal blue or just black? Probably black.
> 
> Baz - I don't think my forearms are quite as freaky as yours mate but they're getting that way. I like having sizeable forearms as even in really baggy clothes people can tell your a bodybuilder.. Especially when the veins start popping out !!
> 
> Right, That's all for now. Hope I answered your question fully redsgift101.
> 
> Luke


thanks for that one im sure after this thread it will be a partizan crowd and u will win ,as the judges listen to the crowd e.g ronnie 2007 with a less than stellar physique that should have been 10th still finished 4th with the crowd behind him while melvin who didnt have the crowd and should have been 4th came 6th

you see my point


----------



## Warstu

Luke looking at your recent pics looks like you have very good chance to at least place number 3 in my view.

Damn your arms are 16inch you say they look much bigger then that hope everything goes well.

I hope to compete in few years when am big enough the only thing i would say is your calves would look better if they were bit bigger .

good luck bro


----------



## chrisj22

Warstu said:


> Luke looking at your recent pics looks like you have very good chance to at least place number 3 in my view.


That's a very nice comment, & I hope Luke places 1st as opposed to 3rd, but nobody knows who's gonna turn up on the day mate.

It's impossible to say.

For the record, I think you've come a long way Luke. I enjoy following your journal & you've matured a million percent over the last year.

Keep going bro, I know your heads on it.


----------



## daniel.m

Hey Luke, i've been following your journal recently and you're making greeat progress. The latest set of picture's you can really see you're tightening up. What qualifier will you be doing, if its not too far i might come and support you.

Dan


----------



## supercell

All on track my friend. Keep raising the bar day after day, week after week and then raise it some more!!

Well done mate.

J


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys. Once again your comments are fantastic and drive me even more. Wartsu, I comepletely agree. My calves are very weak from the front and back.. With 8 weeks to go though I still have time to bash the sh!t out of them.. ALSO! When I'm super shredded they will look bigger anyway  But thank you for your honest comment 

ChrisJ22 - I sometimes flick through my old posts and they seriously make me cringe. Thank you for that comment 

James, After staggered leg press tonight I'm going to need a bar to support my weight LOL! On a serious note, I certainly will mate.


----------



## clarkey

redsgift101 said:


> thanks for that one im sure after this thread it will be a partizan crowd and u will win ,as the judges listen to the crowd e.g ronnie 2007 with a less than stellar physique that should have been 10th still finished 4th with the crowd behind him while melvin who didnt have the crowd and should have been 4th came 6th
> 
> you see my point


Errrrrr NO..because the portsmouth show its just like the Olympia isnt it and Luke its just like Ronnie Coleman F*ck sake mate what a sh*t thing to put in someones thread :crazy: Luke will place well because of his dediction, his prep and the winning physique he brings on the day not because a few of his mates shout for him.


----------



## Littleluke

clarkey said:


> Errrrrr NO..because the portsmouth show its just like the Olympia isnt it and Luke its just like Ronnie Coleman F*ck sake mate what a sh*t thing to put in someones thread :crazy: Luke will place well because of his dediction, his prep and the winning physique he brings on the day not because a few of his mates shout for him.


Exactly.. It offends me reading what red put as I want to place on my physique not a few shouts in the crowd.

Cheers for responding to that Clarkey, I chose to ignore it tbh as it doesn't belong on my thread. Hope your alright big guy.

JAMES!!!!! My legs are bloody shaking! You just know they are going to be sore tomorrow!!


----------



## hackskii

Of course I care what he places, but Luke is aces in my book regardless of how he places, I find him as a strait up guy and I do happen to like him.

Best of luck mate, I cant offer you any advice but I am proud of you.....Damn proud....


----------



## smithy26

we will all be there cheering u on mate, and like hacks said uve come along way since uve joined physically and mentally.Wot ever position u come, will be a well learnt lession to good things to come.


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers Scott mate and Smithy


----------



## Bulldozer

I dont read the journals normally, but just scanned most of yours quickly and gotta say your doing an excellent job Luke and your looking awesome mate 

Good luck at the comp, i may come down to watch actually


----------



## Captain Hero

Aaaargh this thread makes me want to get to the gym!!! ::axe::rage:

I might not be at your comp big lad but ill be rooting for ya mate!!!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Wartsu, I comepletely agree. My calves are very weak from the front and back.. With 8 weeks to go though I still have time to bash the sh!t out of them.. ALSO! When I'm super shredded they will look bigger anyway  But thank you for your honest comment
> 
> quote]
> 
> It's alrite matey I will post be posting my journal soon as I got new pics now,
> 
> As for calves have you ever tried calve pressing? It's very good had loads gains from doing them also doing high rep hybarid training is good basically going from seaten calve rasie to standing calve raise to calve press just for example without rest but you have to strect calve press or they will get to tight to train
> 
> My calves were 12inch when I start training now mine are 17inch got good shape and bulk on them should look good when I start cutting .


----------



## winger

Will someone take some proper pics at lukes contest?

Good luck Luke.


----------



## DB

I will steve! should be a good day!


----------



## smithy26

hi mate wots that vitargo stuff ure taking ?


----------



## xplosivefibres

crakin shape matesy! how far you out now?? What are your plans after the show?


----------



## Littleluke

Smithy - I actually take WMS (Waxy Maize Startch) which is a carbohydrate. I use it for breakfast for convenience but switch between porrige depending on time because parking at work is a bytch.

Wartsu mate I'll give it a try.. Workouts seem to be getting harder though LOL!

I'm going to have a nice new digi cam when I have some money. I'll be taking that to the show to get loads of group photos! Will be an amaing day.

Xplosivefibres - My plans after the show, short term = EAT EAT EAT!

Long term - If I qualify for the brits I will honor my invite, If not I will continue to build my physique and earn myself a name in bodybuilding.


----------



## DB

keep it up Luke hope u liked my picture today PMSL


----------



## Littleluke

Baz I could have killed you, YOU F()CKER! he sent me a picture of a rack of ribs!!!!!! DUDE! What the hell!!!!! :blowme: .. Some serious pay back is in order. You'll be dieting when I'm not  .. I'm sure I can sort something out:cool:


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Wartsu mate I'll give it a try.. Workouts seem to be getting harder though LOL!
> 
> quote]
> 
> kool kool my new pics are up your view and thought would be kool am training chest 2moz going for 120kg if I nailed 100kg right


----------



## winger

DB said:


> I will steve! should be a good day!


Thank-you DB, I love this stuff! Luke, make us proud!


----------



## pob80

Good luck Luke your in good condition allready i'll be there on the day give you a chear and seeking more motivation in my last few weeks.


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Baz I could have killed you, YOU F()CKER! he sent me a picture of a rack of ribs!!!!!! DUDE! What the hell!!!!! :blowme: .. Some serious pay back is in order. You'll be dieting when I'm not  .. I'm sure I can sort something out:cool:


I had 4 racks PMSL! check my facebook out! i though i was gonna explode!


----------



## Littleluke

It's wednesday the 13th Feb today. I must admit I am shattered.

I trained this Chest and Triceps this morning. I decided to take 2 T5's before training as I was feeling very drained. I had a really bad nights sleep last night.. Lots of things running through my head so I just couldn't rest. Plus the fact I was p!ssing every 2 hours !!! Maybe just a lil too much water!!

I feel the diet is going well, I managed to do half an hours posing practise in the gym studio whilst it was empty. I have continued to make improvments and will see how much I weigh on Friday evening after I train my shoulders. Weight isn't a huge issue as everyone says I'm looking alot leaner so if there is no dramatic change I won't panic. I will simply inform H and see what steps need to be taken if any.

My mental state is good at the moment and I am excited for the day. The only issue I am facing is being quite tired but I suppose it is part and parcel.

The diet is fine and I must admit that even though I eat the same food every day I look forward to each meal due to the hunger!

I am quickly approaching the half way mark now and as it stands I think I am on track to bringing a good physique to the stage. I will update you of my weight on Friday and if any changes are needed.

Luke


----------



## Marsbar

Keep going mate .. I think you will bring an impressive package to the stage on show day


----------



## winger

Bump for more pics.

No comment on the package...lol


----------



## greg fear

luke any more pics?


----------



## Littleluke

I will update with photos in a weeks time, either friday or the weekend. I don't want to post too frequently as the changes won't be as noticeable.

veins have started coming out across my back as hayley pointed out last night in her kitchen.

6 weeks out is where I change compounds and move onto the faster acting ones. I'm dreading the drop in my diet but looking forward to it at the same time as it will ensure a continued decrease in bf%. I'm going to start using the sun bed now, firstly because I'm a ghost and secondly because of my spots 

I will update you all soon.

Luke


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> I will update with photos in a weeks time, either friday or the weekend. I don't want to post too frequently as the changes won't be as noticeable.
> 
> veins have started coming out across my back as hayley pointed out last night in her kitchen.
> 
> 6 weeks out is where I change compounds and move onto the faster acting ones. I'm dreading the drop in my diet but looking forward to it at the same time as it will ensure a continued decrease in bf%. I'm going to start using the sun bed now, firstly because I'm a ghost and secondly because of my spots
> 
> I will update you all soon.
> 
> Luke


get some mt2 mate!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I will update with photos in a weeks time, either friday or the weekend. I don't want to post too frequently as the changes won't be as noticeable.
> 
> veins have started coming out across my back as hayley pointed out last night in her kitchen.
> 
> 6 weeks out is where I change compounds and move onto the faster acting ones. I'm dreading the drop in my diet but looking forward to it at the same time as it will ensure a continued decrease in bf%. I'm going to start using the sun bed now, firstly because I'm a ghost and secondly because of my spots
> 
> I will update you all soon.
> 
> Luke


Will be good to see the differnce am start by cut soon and am really looking forward to it


----------



## greg fear

have you decided what u will be using from 6 weeks out

up until the show yet?


----------



## Littleluke

prop, tren and masteron for final stages. Hopefully get that nice dry hard look in the final week.

I'm still running cyp and deca at present.


----------



## redsgift101

Littleluke said:


> Smithy - I actually take WMS (Waxy Maize Startch) which is a carbohydrate. I use it for breakfast for convenience but switch between porrige depending on time because parking at work is a bytch.
> 
> Wartsu mate I'll give it a try.. Workouts seem to be getting harder though LOL!
> 
> I'm going to have a nice new digi cam when I have some money. I'll be taking that to the show to get loads of group photos! Will be an amaing day.
> 
> Xplosivefibres - My plans after the show, short term = EAT EAT EAT!
> 
> Long term - If I qualify for the brits I will honor my invite, If not I will continue to build my physique and earn myself a name in bodybuilding.


vitargo is WMS as it goes just under a dfferent name


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> prop, tren and masteron for final stages. Hopefully get that nice dry hard look in the final week.


do u no ure quanties yet mate?


----------



## Littleluke

I will post it in due course mate. It's only on my girlfriends laptop at the moment and as I'm at work have no access.

I will be weighing myself tonight at the gym before I train shoulders and traps.. I may throw in some calve work as they're not sore at the moment. I'll try and keep the session to an hour though so probably won't have time.

Feeling pretty good at the moment. Lets see how I feel when I read the scales


----------



## Littleluke

Right guys, time for a proper update.

The most recent picture I have taken is the one used in my avatar. After weighing myself tonight I'm feeling pretty down.. I'm still 82.3 after a hard week of dieting. I am seeing H on Wednesday to revise the situation and see what steps need to be taken. As of monday I will be increasing my clen doses to 4 tablets daily Mon-Fri as I have not suffered any of the sides as of yet.

I have had a slight cold and sore throat this week because some idiot from work comes in coughing and sniffing. All I have now is a bity of a runny nose but it's fine and definately on the way out.

Although my weight has remained the same I still feel confident that with just over 7 weeks left I have alot of time to get shredded. It's still a bit of a mind game though especially as usually I find it so hard to maintain weight.

I'm excited about arranging to see James for some posing practise but am finding it impossible to get any time off work during the week. James L's comp is quickly approaching so I really want to get down there!!

During this prep I have seriously reconsidered the career path I wish to pursue.. Sales just isn't a nice enviroment to work in as Cap knows and it is even worse when dieting.. We shall see.. As for now all that is important is my family and my competition.

2 jabs remaining of cyp and deca and then it's to the fast acting. Very excited to begin a new course, not so much excited on becoming a pin cushion.

Although I am a little down about my weight today I am still 100% focused, I have time and will use it well.

Thank you for your continued support.

Luke


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Keep going bro, looking good in the avator. I expect all the guys who have competed will tell ya how tough it gets. Keep going mate we are all rooting for you.

I wouldn't go by the scales too much mate, the mirror never lies!


----------



## Littleluke

depends on the lighting though doesn't it LOL


----------



## winger

Luke, you look so much better week to week, don't be so hard on yourself mate because you look great even right now.

That avatar looks really good and it will only get better! 

Just relax and enjoy (easy for me to say cause I am not dieting).


----------



## DRED

Luke keep your chin up mate not long now.


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Right guys, time for a proper update.
> 
> The most recent picture I have taken is the one used in my avatar. After weighing myself tonight I'm feeling pretty down.. I'm still 82.3 after a hard week of dieting. I am seeing H on Wednesday to revise the situation and see what steps need to be taken. As of monday I will be increasing my clen doses to 4 tablets daily Mon-Fri as I have not suffered any of the sides as of yet.
> 
> I have had a slight cold and sore throat this week because some idiot from work comes in coughing and sniffing. All I have now is a bity of a runny nose but it's fine and definately on the way out.
> 
> Although my weight has remained the same I still feel confident that with just over 7 weeks left I have alot of time to get shredded. It's still a bit of a mind game though especially as usually I find it so hard to maintain weight.
> 
> I'm excited about arranging to see James for some posing practise but am finding it impossible to get any time off work during the week. James L's comp is quickly approaching so I really want to get down there!!
> 
> During this prep I have seriously reconsidered the career path I wish to pursue.. Sales just isn't a nice enviroment to work in as Cap knows and it is even worse when dieting.. We shall see.. As for now all that is important is my family and my competition. I work in sales u big baby just get on with it  .. to be fair your sales is alot different to media sales so its alot harder!
> 
> 2 jabs remaining of cyp and deca and then it's to the fast acting. Very excited to begin a new course, not so much excited on becoming a pin cushion.
> 
> Although I am a little down about my weight today I am still 100% focused, I have time and will use it well.
> 
> Thank you for your continued support.
> 
> Luke


dont even worry about the weight mate!! plus u weigh yourself late in the day best to go first thing in the mornign as you get a truer measure each day...

mirror is all that counts

chin up mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mates  .

Chin is truely up this morning, just about to tuck into 250g turkey with piri piri spices sprinkled over, 50 basmati and 50g mixed veg (Carrots and peas)

Next pictures will be me in my trunks


----------



## NeilpWest

Hi luke your looking great in your avi abs are coming through nicely very interested to see how good your going to look in 7weeks keep at it mate your doing well.


----------



## clarkey

Luke same as DB says forget the scales and go with what the mirror says and at the moment its sayin your looking great mate. Look at James and Tom when they diet their weight hardly moves but they always look awsome.

Looking at you mate you are getting better and better every week so its working. Just remember its a body building show and if your keeping muscle tissue whilst loosing body fat your winning mate. So many guys stand up on the stage looking like swimmers when 4 weeks before they looked like a body builder..trust me i learnt the hard way.

Stay stong and well done mate. :lift:


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers mate.

I trained legs last night and can definately tell today.

I'm feeling very tired today, although very positive about my current conditioning. My mid section has really tightened up and is slowly looking leaner each week. I am looking forward to seeing H on wednesday to see what our next step is. I begin t4 6 weeks which sounds so close to the show but it's a bloody week away! GULP!!!

So as it stands I am now 7 weeks out. I will post pictures of me next weekend. I am certainly looking forward to this week and will update you all when I can.

Hope everyone has a fantastic weekend.

Luke


----------



## dmcc

Looking good in that avatar Luke - keep it up mate, you'll be grand.


----------



## Captain Hero

Good plan big lad, sales is good for experience, but working in retail like that is tough and can be stressful, that is the reason I left so I dont blame you for wanting to go elsewhere mate, have a look around mate but try not to let the stress get to you mate as it did me.

As far as your weight goes, as long as you come in in the best condition you can for the show on the day, regardless of weight isnt that what matters most?

Luke, you will be fantastic come the day keep doing what you are doing


----------



## Littleluke

Today is Monday the 18th Feb.

I am off work today so I decided to train daytime to spend some quality time with my girlfriend this evening. I trained back and biceps today and had a good solo workout. I began with wide grip pull ups for 3 sets followed by wide grip lat pulldowns to really focus on my lats today. I then used the machine row and finished with close grip pulldowns. I stayed away from deadlifts today as i haven't been feeling 100% and didn't want to over do it. I then trained my biceps starting with concentration curls which immediately pumped them. I then did single are preacher curls followed by hammers. My biceps and forearms really explode when training them, the vascularity is great 

My trunks from Chrizzies Cossies should arrive this wednesday which I am excited about.

I will take some shots in them this weekend. I am also either going to use a daily tanner or the sunbed to give my ghost skin a hint of colour.

Food wise, everything stays the same for now but I have been experimenting with my porrige and peptide a little bit. I LOVE mixing my pro-peptide (strawberry) into 80g porrige then warming in the microwave stirring every 30 seconds. One a nice consistency (NOT TOO THICK) I mash a Banana into the mix and eat it!!! It's so tasty! In the Off season I think I'll be doing the same but using BSN Syntha 6 Cookkies and Cream or some of boditronics lovely flavours!

Gear wise. I have 1 shot of Cyp and Deca remaining this week and as of Monday I will be using EQ and Prop. I have thought about post copntest PCT and rebound and have decided that during PCT I may use IGF. I think it will give my body a short break from gear then after my PCT I will run a SHIC. As for now though that is un-important and all that matters is getting everything right for the show itself.

I managed to do 20 minutes of posing practise today before a class took place in the studio. I am still a bit lost regarding the structuring of my routine and will make this one of the focal points of my meeting with big H on wednesday.

One thing I have found whilst dieting is that people seem alot more interested in (what I take) etc whilst at the gym as apposed to what quality food I put into my body. It's frustrating trying to get the message across that diet is key, steroids just help.. I've given up a bit now and become quite ignorant in the gym with my headphones up full. A few of my close friends know I use steroids, my girlfriend and my mum isn't stupid but I just don't like openlly talking about it with people who have no understanding of what it takes because they seem to think that's the only reason I look how I look.

ANYWAY enough of my ramblings. I am looking forward to getting this week nailed as it will put me at the half way point and get a stressful week of work buried.

Thank you all for keeping my thread alive.

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Just an addition to my update. I was really impressed with James L's video update and am considering doing a 1x week vid update myself. We shall see,

Luke


----------



## simeon69

Littleluke said:


> Today is Monday the 18th Feb.
> 
> I am off work today so I decided to train daytime to spend some quality time with my girlfriend this evening. I trained back and biceps today and had a good solo workout. I began with wide grip pull ups for 3 sets followed by wide grip lat pulldowns to really focus on my lats today. I then used the machine row and finished with close grip pulldowns. I stayed away from deadlifts today as i haven't been feeling 100% and didn't want to over do it. I then trained my biceps starting with concentration curls which immediately pumped them. I then did single are preacher curls followed by hammers. My biceps and forearms really explode when training them, the vascularity is great
> 
> My trunks from Chrizzies Cossies should arrive this wednesday which I am excited about.
> 
> I will take some shots in them this weekend. I am also either going to use a daily tanner or the sunbed to give my ghost skin a hint of colour.
> 
> Food wise, everything stays the same for now but I have been experimenting with my *porrige and peptide a little bit. I LOVE mixing my pro-peptide (strawberry) into 80g porrige then warming in the microwave stirring every 30 seconds. One a nice consistency (NOT TOO THICK) I mash a Banana into the mix and eat it!!! It's so tasty! In the Off season I think I'll be doing the same but using BSN Syntha 6 Cookkies and Cream or some of boditronics lovely flavours!*
> 
> Gear wise. I have 1 shot of Cyp and Deca remaining this week and as of Monday I will be using EQ and Prop. I have thought about post copntest PCT and rebound and have decided that during PCT I may use IGF. I think it will give my body a short break from gear then after my PCT I will run a SHIC. As for now though that is un-important and all that matters is getting everything right for the show itself.
> 
> I managed to do 20 minutes of posing practise today before a class took place in the studio. I am still a bit lost regarding the structuring of my routine and will make this one of the focal points of my meeting with big H on wednesday.
> 
> One thing I have found whilst dieting is that people seem alot more interested in (what I take) etc whilst at the gym as apposed to what quality food I put into my body. It's frustrating trying to get the message across that diet is key, steroids just help.. I've given up a bit now and become quite ignorant in the gym with my headphones up full. A few of my close friends know I use steroids, my girlfriend and my mum isn't stupid but I just don't like openlly talking about it with people who have no understanding of what it takes because they seem to think that's the only reason I look how I look.
> 
> ANYWAY enough of my ramblings. I am looking forward to getting this week nailed as it will put me at the half way point and get a stressful week of work buried.
> 
> Thank you all for keeping my thread alive.
> 
> Luke


going to give one of these a try for my breakfast which one would be the better for bulking? sounds well tasty...

keep up the good work mate very inspirational!!

sim


----------



## Littleluke

If I was bulking I would have 2 bananas, 130g porrige, 2.5 scoops peptide, handful of almonds and rasains


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> If I was bulking I would have 2 bananas, 130g porrige, 2.5 scoops peptide, handful of almonds and rasains


Cheers for that one luke  How did you find it having 6 bananas a day out of interest, any adverse effects?


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> Just an addition to my update. I was really impressed with James L's video update and am considering doing a 1x week vid update myself. We shall see,
> 
> Luke


Can you put Hayley in it to? 

xxx


----------



## Littleluke

Cap - No problems with the huge banana consumption except becoming very bored of eating them... Although now I'd murder someone for 5 more bananas and after Jamies little post I may just do that  :blowme:


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> Cap - No problems with the huge banana consumption except becoming very bored of eating them... Although now I'd murder someone for 5 more bananas and after Jamies little post I may just do that  :blowme:


Cool beans mate, I will give that bulking one a try sounds nice! When is your next pic update Luke, is it this week?


----------



## Littleluke

This weekend mate. Half way through.


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> This weekend mate. Half way through.


keep it up bro can belive how cut your cutting without doing cardio when do you start doing cardio then bro ]

any advise bro bout cutting


----------



## Littleluke

No idea when I start my cardio as it's down to big H! My advise for "show prep" would be too stay lean in the off season. As for cutting in general, just stay with it 100% strict and the fat will slowly come off. I tend to hold my fat around my lower back and glutes 

Guys, Any tips on tanning products I can use just to give myself a hin of colour


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> No idea when I start my cardio as it's down to big H! My advise for "show prep" would be too stay lean in the off season. As for cutting in general, just stay with it 100% strict and the fat will slowly come off. I tend to hold my fat around my lower back and glutes
> 
> Guys, Any tips on tanning products I can use just to give myself a hin of colour


FCUK do a fake tan that is really good, you can get it from Boots. Use that for a coat as you do sunbeds too, the beds will shine through then stop the fake tan when you get colour.


----------



## Littleluke

Ok dude nice one. I'll get that tomorrow


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> No idea when I start my cardio as it's down to big H! My advise for "show prep" would be too stay lean in the off season. As for cutting in general, just stay with it 100% strict and the fat will slowly come off. I tend to hold my fat around my lower back and glutes
> 
> Guys, Any tips on tanning products I can use just to give myself a hin of colour


cheers bro am looking forward to see how much bf% I can lose in 12-16 weeks

I dont understand how your losing bodyfat without doing cardio could you explain?


----------



## Littleluke

I'm losing fat because of the change in diet mate. My metabolism is working extra hard because of the frequency and quality of the meals. I have restricted my carb and fat intake therefore making it impossible to gain fat. In also use T5's and Clen which help


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I'm losing fat because of the change in diet mate. My metabolism is working extra hard because of the frequency and quality of the meals. I have restricted my carb and fat intake therefore making it impossible to gain fat. In also use T5's and Clen which help


cheers matey am planning to do cardio 5 times week on my cut , u know anyone on this board which could help wit diet , just need someone to check mine


----------



## greg fear

have you chosen EQ over the other compounds u were going to use mate?

if so what are your reasons for this?


----------



## Littleluke

I haven't chosen it over other compounds it is an addition. They are all going to be used at different parts of the final 6 weeks.

Wartsu - There are loads of people on the boards who can help you and already a massive source of info if you search for it. If you want to know how to cut just look at James L, Tom B, Baz, Paul S, Del and my preps.. I'm sure there are even more!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I haven't chosen it over other compounds it is an addition. They are all going to be used at different parts of the final 6 weeks.
> 
> Wartsu - There are loads of people on the boards who can help you and already a massive source of info if you search for it. If you want to know how to cut just look at James L, Tom B, Baz, Paul S, Del and my preps.. I'm sure there are even more!


cheers bro will look only thing i aint sure is when to lower cals and carbs , i know what cardio am going etc will check them when i get bk from work.

I'm not sure what T5's and Clen are ?


----------



## simeon69

Warstu said:


> cheers bro will look only thing i aint sure is when to lower cals and carbs , i know what cardio am going etc will check them when i get bk from work.
> 
> I'm not sure what *T5's and Clen* are ?


clen is a steriod has such unsure about T5's though,there both fat burners if thats what your asking!


----------



## Littleluke

T5's are ECA stacks, ephedrine caffiene and asiprin. Clen is as above.

If you need diet help mate please post on another thread as this is my comp prep and I don't want it getting flooded with un-related posts. I wish you luck with it mate and will be more than happy to help but make a new topic bud.


----------



## Guest

simeon69 said:


> clen is a steriod has such unsure about T5's though,there both fat burners if thats what your asking!


Clen is not a steriod.

Great thread Luke i check it on the daily


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers for clearing that up Con I thought it was a non anabolic steroid but have just done a search and it's clearlly not.

To be more precise it is a Beta 2 Sympathomitetic and central nervous system (CNS) stimulant.  lol


----------



## hackskii

Or in laymans terms Clenbuterol is a Bronchial Dilator, similar to albuterol in the States for those with astma.

Clen as above is not a steroid. It was suggested to have anabolic properties in cows, but that is not so with humans. That is probably where the confusion comes from.

EQ, is probably being added due to its dry gains, it does not aromitize but can give you some vascularity that is nothing short of freaky.

I was over 20% bodyfat when I had added EQ to my cycle and it gave me some crazy vains in my forearms. I get them anyway but for that I would have to be around 12% or less bodyfat.

They looked crazy.


----------



## Littleluke

I have used EQ in a cycle leading up to my show and it was my favourite due to the vascularity I got. I think my forearms are going to really react because they are already very vascular. I can see veins coming out on lots of areas, shoulders, chest, lower abs, lats, quads, calves! Can't wait to be shredded!!


----------



## dan2004

Littleluke said:


> I have used EQ in a cycle leading up to my show and it was my favourite due to the vascularity I got. I think my forearms are going to really react because they are already very vascular. I can see veins coming out on lots of areas, shoulders, chest, lower abs, lats, quads, calves! Can't wait to be shredded!!


  Well if it helps you look pretty ****ing awsome now as it is


----------



## simeon69

Con said:


> Clen is not a steriod.
> 
> Great thread Luke i check it on the daily


thanks for clearing that up did a search on here and most topis are in the steriod section so put 2+2 and ended up with 5 but thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Littleluke

I trained chest tonight. Strength has gone down a bit although I did manage to pump out 8 reps of 42.5kg dumbbells on the incline.

Still strong on the diet and not too fussed about eating junk but wouldn't say no to a Nandos if H said it was ok  . I do miss a specific meal in TGI's but I have plenty of time to eat after my show  .

Nothing much to update you on to be honest, the changes begin soon. Pictures will be with you this weekend I hope. I'm working sat/sun/mond so may post them on tuesday when I can get outside in some decent light obviously depending on weather.

Cheers guys

Luke


----------



## NeilpWest

Littleluke said:


> I trained chest tonight. Strength has gone down a bit although I did manage to pump out 8 reps of 42.5kg dumbbells on the incline.
> 
> Still strong on the diet and not too fussed about eating junk but wouldn't say no to a Nandos if H said it was ok  . I do miss a specific meal in TGI's but I have plenty of time to eat after my show  .
> 
> Nothing much to update you on to be honest, the changes begin soon. Pictures will be with you this weekend I hope. I'm working sat/sun/mond so may post them on tuesday when I can get outside in some decent light obviously depending on weather.
> 
> Cheers guys
> 
> Luke


Good going luke thats still some good strength. Could you post up your current diet if poss or if you have already tell me where it is must have missed it interested to see what your taking in.

cheers


----------



## Littleluke

Search the thread mate, it's in there somewhere


----------



## NeilpWest

Littleluke said:


> Search the thread mate, it's in there somewhere


Lol ok mate ill do it tomo while im "ment" to be working


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> I did manage to pump out 8 reps of 42.5kg dumbbells on the incline.
> 
> Luke


Thats strong, great job Luke!


----------



## Captain Hero

NeilpWest said:


> Good going luke thats still some good strength. Could you post up your current diet if poss or if you have already tell me where it is must have missed it interested to see what your taking in.
> 
> cheers


Here -



Littleluke said:


> So here it is, the beginning phase of my 12 week contest diet. I begin this tomorrow and to be honest I cannot wait. I will post some pictures of how I look on a weekly basis so youi can see how I'm coming along. 3 weeks out from the show I won't be posting any more photos until I have my show pics.
> 
> *WAKE 7.30am - 4 capsules esterated creatine, 10g glutamine and multi vit/min*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> BREAKFAST 8am/8.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide in water *
> 
> *
> 80g porridge oats or 50g vitargo, 1 banana*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> MID MORNING 10.30am- 2.5 scoop pro-peptide and 1scoop pro fuel in water*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> LUNCH 1pm- 250g chicken or turkey breast or 275g fish, 50g brown or *
> 
> *
> Basmati rice or 175g sweet potato, 50g mixed vegetables*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> MID AFTERNOON 3.30pm/4pm- SAME AS LUNCH 1pm *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> LATE AFTERNOON/PRE WORKOUT 5.30pm- serving Pro-GF NoX. *
> 
> *
> 10g glutamine , strong coffee*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> TRAINING 6.30pm - 7.30pm*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> POST TRAINING 7.30pm- 4 capsules esterated creatine,10g glutamine,1g vit C*
> 
> *
> Followed 15min later by serving Pro-recover*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> DINNER 9.30pm - 250gTrimmed steak or turkey/chicken breast or 275g salmon*
> 
> *
> Or cod or tuna, 200g mixed veg(one green & yellow), 175g sweet*
> 
> *
> Potato*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PRE BED 11.30pm- 2 scoop Pro Peptide or similar slow release protein in water, *
> 
> *
> 2g vit C, serving of ZMA*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> PROTEIN - 393g + 30g glutamine*
> 
> *
> CARB - 290g*
> 
> *
> FAT - 40g + (20ml Flaxeed oil- 4 tspn-use 1tspn per meal*
> 
> *
> K/CAL -3212 *


----------



## Captain Hero

I would actually like to thank you luke as this thread is proving to be a motivator for me, big time!


----------



## winger

Captain Hero said:


> I would actually like to thank you luke as this thread is proving to be a motivator for me, big time!


Me too mate! Mr. 4900 posts.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you. It is a great feeling having an influence on peoples training even if it's only minute.

I just got back from Crawley "Forest Gym" where I had my meet with H. He is very happy with how I am looking. Key areas he pointed out are my quads and abs.

Obviously I am in a great mood today 

Diet - Staying the same this week. Then we are evaluating the loss and if it's substantial we will stay at it if not it changes to carb cycling.

No pictures to update you with yet, they will be posted on Tuesday


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> Thank you. It is a great feeling having an influence on peoples training even if it's only minute.
> 
> I just got back from Crawley "Forest Gym" where I had my meet with H. He is very happy with how I am looking. Key areas he pointed out are my quads and abs.
> 
> Obviously I am in a great mood today
> 
> Diet - Staying the same this week. Then we are evaluating the loss and if it's substantial we will stay at it if not it changes to carb cycling.
> 
> No pictures to update you with yet, they will be posted on Tuesday


Awesome Luke, I think you should get everyone to sponsor your nandos after the competition as you are doing fantastic so far  Have you got yo' ghostly white ass to a tanning salon yet bro?

Oh, and could you get your missus to take loads of pics at the comp


----------



## donggle

Pics today?


----------



## Littleluke

Mate I have posted about 10 times when I wil be posting pictures. Tuesday.


----------



## simeon69

have you got a routine sorted yet? how you feeling about going up on stage?

sim


----------



## Littleluke

I Haven't sorted my routine yet as me an H are doing it in the coming weeks. I am practising getting my posing nailed so that all I have to think about when doing my routine is what order the poses come in etc. Posing is hard work!


----------



## leveret

Hey Luke. Just wanted to say what a great thread this is. I've just started my first cut and its proving really hard (almost constant hunger). Reading your posts and updates has really helped me keep going; knowning your keeping determined has helped to really keep me going.

Your doing really well, it'll be well worth it on stage.

Thanks again, Liam


----------



## jjb1

when will you pull on the diet more luke ? ie lower carbs a bit more or something or will you just up cardio 1st ?


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Liam. Keep it at it mate, the hunger doesn't go away but the fat sure does 

jjb1 - If my weight doesn't change this Friday from Monday then we will be implementing a strict carb cycling diet, low/medium and high days. I think it will be as simple as introducing rice cakes etc... Not too sure yet but we shall see. I'm in safe hands though so things will be changed when they need to be. If I drop atleast another kilo this week then no need to change (if it aint broke...)

I'm very positive today, feeling hungry but enjoying the feeling now. I have been discussing Carbing up etc. We spoke about the possibility of having a pizza on a high carb day to see how I respond to the fats.. Depending on metabolism different people react in different ways "obviously".. Hopefully this will have a positive effect on my physique and I'll get another one LOL!

I feel I have learnt so much from this experience already which will enable me to contribute more on the forums.

Tonight is my last use of Cyp 250mg and Deca 250mg then it's bold, winny and prop as of monday.

Post show I am going to use Sust and dbol as a rebound for 4-6 weeks then do a massive PCT including IGF to help maintain my gains.

SCOTT!! HACKS!!! Please help me with a solid PCT for after my show! I'm going to need it.. I'm currently known as Mr no Nuts!


----------



## Tall

Littleluke said:


> Mate I have posted about 10 times when I wil be posting pictures. Tuesday.


When is it you're posting pics Luke..... :rolleye11


----------



## Captain Hero

TH&S said:


> When is it you're posting pics Luke..... :rolleye11


bump for pics  

ahaaaa I bet youll be loving the pizza if H lets you have one! How is the posing practice coming along Luke? You had a word with H about putting it altogether?

Raisin nuts


----------



## Tinytom

Sounds like its all going to plan mate.

Sometimes you stall on a diet, feel like its going nowhere and then suddenly you get up one morning and its all off.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> SCOTT!! HACKS!!! Please help me with a solid PCT for after my show! I'm going to need it.. I'm currently known as Mr no Nuts!


Piece of cake dude....

Shoot me a PM when you are ready.


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mate  ! I had a few ideas regarding nolva, clomid etc but never used HCG before. I want to use IGF in my PCT as well.

I'll be training Hams, calves and traps tonight. I will be weighing myself tomorrow evening. Last weigh in was 81.2kg.


----------



## Big_Dan

hey mate !!

been following this thread from day 1 !

n must say ur doing awesome , and at the age of 20 to be taking training soo serious is a real inspiration mate !!!

keep it up


----------



## supercell

I didn't realise you weren't doing cardio Luke.

It can be done tho, I did it in 2005 when I won the British. I too did the carb cycling thing but now for me the key is cardio and eating more....Keeps me sane!!

You have the advantage of being young with a nice speedy metabolism, wait till you get to my age. I have just taken 4 ephedrine, 2 thermopure and 200mgs of caffeine before having a 2 hour nap!!!! )

Keep going mate, time will fly by. After your show come and see me and I'll take you and the mrs out for something nice to eat. You deserve it, you are a credit to the sport and are inspiring a lot of other young guys to get some discipline into their lives and become the champions of the future.

J


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you so much for that post James. I would love to grab a bite to eat with you  and will definately do so! I have a few days off after my comp which gives me some good eating time!

As for the rest of your post.. I'm gob smacked, don't really know what to say.. To be thought of as inspiring when I'm just doing something I love is an amazing feeling. Thank you again my friend


----------



## jjb1

i thought you wernt doing cardio too but asumed i miss read or missed it somewhere

its working so far though bro its trial and error for you the more ya do this the better youll fine tune it


----------



## donggle

Ah, sorry about the pics request, thought you meant Tuesday as in 2 days ago and you missed it due to work etc... Your doing them every 2 weeks now then right?

How are you finding getting you meals in during work? I know it's quite hectic working in places like you do. Is the boss understanding? How is your family, do they support what your doing?

I know for me they think I'm a bit stupid eating all sorts and they'll walk past me some days with a fry up.


----------



## Littleluke

hello mate.

I get 1 hour worth of breaks which I split into 3. 2x 25 and one 10 min. The 25 mins are for turkey meals and 10 min for shake and a coffee. The boss is understanding but certainly not into dieting lol. It seems to rub off on other colleagues and 2 of the lads I work with are eating turkey and veg for there holiday, trying to get lean. One of them is doing a damn good job too, leaning out nicely.

I have a very supporting Family. My mum is fantastic and is always happy to prepare a days worth of turkey/rice and veg which makes my life 100000x easier. I was actually supposed to be going on holiday this week to Florida with My mum, sister, step dad, brother in law and Hayley.. It just wouldn't have worked though and I suppose it proves my dedication, and Hayleys support as she misses out too. We have booked new york for may though so thats my treat to her and myself obvioiusly.

You have to remember when you diet that it's YOU who is dieting so you can't expect people not too eat junk around you. It is a choice that you make and you alone.. All I think about when I get cravings is the end result. If I stand on stage knowing I have done 100% as instructed I will hold my head high and be happy with any placing. If I cheat then I'd be cheating myself out of a good placing.

Sorry to waffle on but I hope that answers your question full mate.

Oh and just to add to "support". My mum doesn't like the concept of steroids but she isn't stupid. She knows what I do and still offers support so I'm a very lucky boy  .

Thanks for your support everyone.


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> hello mate.
> 
> I get 1 hour worth of breaks which I split into 3. 2x 25 and one 10 min. The 25 mins are for turkey meals and 10 min for shake and a coffee. The boss is understanding but certainly not into dieting lol. It seems to rub off on other colleagues and 2 of the lads I work with are eating turkey and veg for there holiday, trying to get lean. One of them is doing a damn good job too, leaning out nicely.
> 
> I have a very supporting Family. My mum is fantastic and is always happy to prepare a days worth of turkey/rice and veg which makes my life 100000x easier. I was actually supposed to be going on holiday this week to Florida with My mum, sister, step dad, brother in law and Hayley.. It just wouldn't have worked though and I suppose it proves my dedication, and Hayleys support as she misses out too. We have booked new york for may though so thats my treat to her and myself obvioiusly.
> 
> You have to remember when you diet that it's YOU who is dieting so you can't expect people not too eat junk around you. It is a choice that you make and you alone.. All I think about when I get cravings is the end result. If I stand on stage knowing I have done 100% as instructed I will hold my head high and be happy with any placing. If I cheat then I'd be cheating myself out of a good placing.
> 
> Sorry to waffle on but I hope that answers your question full mate.
> 
> Oh and just to add to "support". My mum doesn't like the concept of steroids but she isn't stupid. She knows what I do and still offers support so I'm a very lucky boy  .
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone.


Keep it up Luke, great post there - reps

Can drop me a text over next couple days need to speak to you about something mate


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> hello mate.
> 
> I get 1 hour worth of breaks which I split into 3. 2x 25 and one 10 min. The 25 mins are for turkey meals and 10 min for shake and a coffee. The boss is understanding but certainly not into dieting lol. It seems to rub off on other colleagues and 2 of the lads I work with are eating turkey and veg for there holiday, trying to get lean. One of them is doing a damn good job too, leaning out nicely.
> 
> I have a very supporting Family. My mum is fantastic and is always happy to prepare a days worth of turkey/rice and veg which makes my life 100000x easier. I was actually supposed to be going on holiday this week to Florida with My mum, sister, step dad, brother in law and Hayley.. It just wouldn't have worked though and I suppose it proves my dedication, and Hayleys support as she misses out too. We have booked new york for may though so thats my treat to her and myself obvioiusly.
> 
> You have to remember when you diet that it's YOU who is dieting so you can't expect people not too eat junk around you. It is a choice that you make and you alone.. All I think about when I get cravings is the end result. If I stand on stage knowing I have done 100% as instructed I will hold my head high and be happy with any placing. If I cheat then I'd be cheating myself out of a good placing.
> 
> Sorry to waffle on but I hope that answers your question full mate.
> 
> Oh and just to add to "support". My mum doesn't like the concept of steroids but she isn't stupid. She knows what I do and still offers support so I'm a very lucky boy  .
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone.


dam mate missing that trip must of been tough but fair play, it will just make the newyork trip alot sweeter, hopefully with a trophy under your arm


----------



## Littleluke

Ok Adz now problems mate. May give you a call tonight if I get a chance too, if not I will do eventually!!!

Smithy - It wasn't easy mate b ut I'm sure it will be worth it. Regardless of getting a trophy or not, it will be a great feeling standing on stage in the best shape of my life. Don't get me wrong though, I'm going for a trophy  . I didn't realise you are from Soton! I'm 15 minutes from you. Where do you train?


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> Ok Adz now problems mate. May give you a call tonight if I get a chance too, if not I will do eventually!!!
> 
> Smithy - It wasn't easy mate b ut I'm sure it will be worth it. Regardless of getting a trophy or not, it will be a great feeling standing on stage in the best shape of my life. Don't get me wrong though, I'm going for a trophy  . I didn't realise you are from Soton! I'm 15 minutes from you. Where do you train?


at the moment im trainning at pure gym which is in the city twice a week , im gona get a full membership in a couple of months when i leave westend health club, (where ure old man trains). Pure gyms got a few guys who compete there, and are competing in the britain this year, so more info to learn from them will help.


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> Thanks mate  ! I had a few ideas regarding nolva, clomid etc but never used HCG before. I want to use IGF in my PCT as well.
> 
> I'll be training Hams, calves and traps tonight. I will be weighing myself tomorrow evening. Last weigh in was 81.2kg.


Luke, not to throw a spanner in the works, and your prolly not ready to go in depth into it now, but Id be wary of keeping any gains with just IGF for PCT, Id seriously consider gh/slin just run on training days like Paul Scarb did, you will deffo retain gains with some HCG thrown in there too.

I appreciate you might not think your ready for it yet, but in all honesty the sides are blown out of proportion, anyone who cannot spot themselves going hypo needs shooting tbh...lol

Keep up the good work dude :lift:


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> Ok Adz now problems mate. May give you a call tonight if I get a chance too, if not I will do eventually!!!


Cheers dude - speak later


----------



## Littleluke

Five-O - I haven't set it in stone yet mate so I'm open to looking into lots of things I can do to retain my rebound after the show. Cheers foer the input.

Smithy - I forgot you trained where my dad trains  , He's a quality guy, shame I don't see him more.


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> Smithy - I forgot you trained where my dad trains  , He's a quality guy, shame I don't see him more.


Who is bigger and stronger, you or your dad?

How old is your dad, from one old guy to another.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> He's a quality guy, shame I don't see him more.


Why not make an attempt to contact him bro?

I am a Dad, I love it.

I love my daughter, she loves me.

Why not make an attempt to tell him that he is a quality guy?...Bet that would make his day big time.

Just recognize him for what he is, and was, for a minute???

This would be good for you and for him......................Trust me brother.........


----------



## winger

Call him and tell him you love him, tell him winger said hi.


----------



## hackskii

Luke, make your Dad's day, he will never forget that, trust me...

Hell, call me and tell me that you appreciate me and I swear I will have a better day....

I would wish you luck in return..................SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smithy26

as above mate, it aint hard to make a few phone calls now and then, and i no hes looking forward to the show, give him a ring and go train with him for the day he would probably love that


----------



## Guest

very interesting log. very good progress  ill be following it. hope u win


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you.

My weight last night was 80.6 I believe. My diet will now be changing as of tuesday when I go up to see H. I am looking forward to the changes I face.. As discussed earlier in the thread it will be in the form of carb cycling


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> Thank you.
> 
> My weight last night was 80.6 I believe. My diet will now be changing as of tuesday when I go up to see H. I am looking forward to the changes I face.. As discussed earlier in the thread it will be in the form of carb cycling


What time will you be seeing H mate?

Also don't mean to sound like a pain but need to speak to you fairly urgently dude and not something I wanna put on the open-board!


----------



## Captain Hero

Captain Hero said:


> bump for pics
> 
> ahaaaa I bet youll be loving the pizza if H lets you have one! *How is the posing practice coming along Luke? You had a word with H about putting it altogether?*
> 
> Raisin nuts


bump that Luke


----------



## Five-O

ah24 said:


> What time will you be seeing H mate?
> 
> Also don't mean to sound like a pain but need to speak to you fairly urgently dude and not something I wanna put on the open-board!


wtf have you and Luke been upto then? 

Get down the GU clinic mate, best bet.

LMAO!!

sorry for hi-jack, couldn't resist.


----------



## ah24

Five-O said:


> wtf have you and Luke been upto then?
> 
> Get down the GU clinic mate, best bet.
> 
> LMAO!!
> 
> sorry for hi-jack, couldn't resist.


lmao b4stard!

I knew as I was writing that, that id get stick for it pmsl


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

hi,

im scott leeson.

im 19 and im doin the juniors too m8!

so i will see u there!

hows ur dieting goin?

scott


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate, good to hear from another junior. Diet is going very well. My conditioning is really coming along. You look good in your pictures mate, massive traps. There is alot of quality this year in the juniors which makes me proud to be a part of it. Stay strong and diet hard. I'll see you there mate, stay in touch in the final 6 weeks and let me know how you're getting on.

Luke


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

u know any1 else doin the same show??

yeh will keep in touch m8.

my diet is goin well 2, leaned up a lot since those pics.

we still hav 6 weeks too.

u doin any other shows??


----------



## Littleluke

No plans "yet" to do any other shows but I think I may.. Like you this is my first show, very nervous but excited aswell. As for other competitors, who cares? Don't worry about comparing yourself to other people as at the end of the day you can only be the best you can be.

As for having 6 weeks.. Hell yeh we do. It will go quick though! I'm going to make every day count. No time for relaxing!


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> No plans "yet" to do any other shows but I think I may.. Like you this is my first show, very nervous but excited aswell. As for other competitors, who cares? Don't worry about comparing yourself to other people as at the end of the day you can only be the best you can be.
> 
> As for having 6 weeks.. Hell yeh we do. It will go quick though! I'm going to make every day count. No time for relaxing!


If you (or I) qualify (when u&I qualify) i'm pretty sure u (we) cant do anymore shows until the british.. if i get my **** chewed i'll be doing the nabba SE and muscle mayhem in hayes on the 3rd&11th may :gun:


----------



## Littleluke

Just a quick update for everyone.

Trained legs tonight, great pump in quads, vascularity really came out.

Diet still strong. I have just got hold of some fat loss tabs from BSN which my mum bought back from florida so will be interesting to see if they have any effect once implemented. I start prop and bold tomorrow, not looking forward to jabbing prop! Will keep you informed.

I'm just going to end this post with a picture of me before I started dieting. I am 14st 4lbs ish at 5ft 7 in this photo.


----------



## Littleluke

You will qualify mate.. And I'm going to try damn hard to follow suit.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

yeh ill be happy as long as i look my best....i know i wont slip on my diet cos i want to look my best.

wots ur height and weight m8??

im 6ft / 6ft 1....15 1/2 stone.... got bout 3/4 stone to loose i recon, maybe 1 stone.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

looking good luke, good thread, and good luck, leeson if you read lukes thread form the start all his stats are at the start, lol 

first post, weight, height, diet ect ect


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Jay mate.

Leeston, as above mate ^^

I'm just about to hit the pillow now, busy day ahead tomorrow. I have just finished weighing/prepping my meals for work.

I always look forward to bed time as I know that when I wake up I will be eating my pro-peptide, banana and porrige mix  .

Speak to you soon everyone, your support is fantastic.

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Thought I would stick a pic up of me this evening. I am very flat in this picture and still need to work alot on my posing. The lighting isn't great but I will rectify this with some good photos tomorrow.


----------



## ah24

Decent striations in the chest and vascularity in fore-arms, bi's and shoulder mate..

Waist real tight to - keep it up dude


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

lookin good bud.

i got sum newer pics up too.

check them out tell me wot u think

scott


----------



## Five-O

Definetely getting there Luke, looking good, I think you need to get that tan sorted though bud, don't be leaving it too late IMO, and get rid of that ghey fvckin hat


----------



## squat_this

Looking good mate. Keep going strong! Pro-pep and porridge is my favourite meal of the day aswell!


----------



## chrisj22

Looking loads better, Luke.

The vein in your shoulder looks brilliant. Your waist is fcuking tiny, too - bastard! lol

Keep your chin up, dude, your on to a winning streak. :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero

Five-O said:


> Definetely getting there Luke, looking good, I think you need to get that tan sorted though bud, don't be leaving it too late IMO, and get rid of that ghey fvckin hat


bumping the hat comments, but as Jimmy said getting there mate! Not long now! I know its not the warmest mate but why dont you get the pics taken outside in the daylight when you can?


----------



## smithy26

looking nice and lean mate, chest looks awesome and the waist looks tiny good job buddy.

(is that a hat or a john rambo bandana)


----------



## hackskii

I Like the thin waist the most.

I could get lucky with a body like that


----------



## winger

Looking complete Luke.


----------



## DB

Nice pics luke.. looking much leaner well done mate

ditch the hat u mincer!

loving the trunks! i ordered mine the other day woohooo! in regards to the tan.. u are pasty as fuk! lol but then so am I as my sunbed shop burnt down 2 months ago but is re opening soon! lol


----------



## BRIS

Yeh you are looking lean mate, you can see lots of definition there. Keep up the good work.


----------



## 3752

definatly getting there mate, i should be down at Harolds next week or the week after so will give you a shout for a training session.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for your comments. I will attempt to get some decent ones up tonight.

Paul - Would be good to see you and have a train and a chat. I will PM you my number to make life easier.


----------



## justdiscovering

hey luke that lat to waist tie in reminds me of a french bodybuilder some of the older guys may remember called francis benfato incredible waist tho matey,really comming together now,respect.


----------



## Kezz

Looking ace luke, well done


----------



## Littleluke

Very quick update. I have decided not to update pictures for the time being. MAINLY because I'm still white as a ghost and I work day times so the lighting is shocking.

I am now on a carb cycling plan which goes as followed,

LOW

LOW

LOW

Medium

LOW

LOW

LOW

High

Then I repeat this cycle. My low day is the template for both my medium and high day. A medium day is a low day with 1 pack of rice cakes and my high day is 3 packs.

It's hard being low carbs, very hungry! Abs nearlly all out now though  Waist is looking tiny from the side which is giving my back a nice taper. I have been practising posing alot more so my next pictures will hopfully reflect that. Not long to go now, enjoying every minute of it and have already learnt so much.


----------



## gym rat

looking good luke mate, keep at it, your waist is incredably small, well done dude, goodluck bud


----------



## Littleluke

Just got back from the gym. EXHAUSTED! Low carbs is bloody hard and to think it is only my third day of it. I'm feeling very flat but decided to get a membership salesman to take a couple of shots while he was standing around in the changing rooms (my mate  )

Please take into account I am very flat from low carbs and the lighting isn't too hot.

I'M SO HUNGRY!


----------



## DB

move your arms away from your abs dude! lol cant see but you're looking very tight all over there mate

legs coming through very nicely,


----------



## Littleluke

Put it this way mate, I'm covering a 28inch waist  lol


----------



## Big_Dan

looking awesome mate !!

u seem to be well on track !!

just hope everything goes to plan now !!

good luck dude !!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Looking good mate

Have you stuck any cv in yet? Those low days look tough!


----------



## Captain Hero

Flat!?  Coming along well Luke, as baz said legs are coming in nicely, how are your hammies looking mate?


----------



## Captain Hero

Littleluke said:


> Put it this way mate, I'm covering a 28inch waist  lol


Why would you want to do that when it makes you look bigger?


----------



## Littleluke

****er LOL!

hamstrings and calves are without a doubt my weakest bodyparts but I'll try and nail my posing to avoid them becoming too much of an issue on stage. It's a little late to get any real growth from them. I am going to structure my of season training this year to work on my hamstrings, triceps and calves alot more. Obviously I want everything to improve and they will, ALOT! Everything else needs to catch up first.


----------



## smithy26

biceps are looking good to mate, tryed nandos today at gunwharf, yum those chicken are dam tasty!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

tell me about it!! No cv as of yet!!


----------



## pob80

Looking good and tight there mate right on track and no cardio yet! You lucky g1t lol


----------



## Unhinged

I know we've not spoken before dude, but i feel i know u, after sittin through 32 pages of this thread lol!!

Best of luck with the comp, hope everything comes together for the show!!

CrZ


----------



## simeon69

very impressive quads mate wish i was there to see the final product on stage...


----------



## 3752

Luke i will be down at Harolds gym on wednesday afternoon around 3.30pm i will call you as i am travelling.....

i will put you through your paces mate how does back sound ?? i am sure with your condition you will put me to shame....


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> Luke i will be down at Harolds gym on wednesday afternoon around 3.30pm i will call you as i am travelling.....
> 
> i will put you through your paces mate how does back sound ?? i am sure with your condition you will put me to shame....


Good luck Luke


----------



## Littleluke

3.30 is a bit late Paul mate. I was looking at more of a morning session mainly down to traffic and the fact I am taking the misses to the cinema in the evening and since we have spent such a little amount of time together recently I can't stitch her up. Crawley is a good 1hour and a half drive from me so is there any chance you can do the morning atall? Back sounds great.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

lookin good m8!

28inch waist....thts pretty tight


----------



## 3752

sorry mate cannot do it as i live 5hrs away from Harold's gym  looks like you have succeeded in finding an excuse  maybe some other time mate...


----------



## hackskii

28 inch waist I have not seen for over 35 years

Nice legs mate.


----------



## Littleluke

LOL!! It's not an excuse honest 

Seriously though mate I'm gutted. Would have been great to train with you.


----------



## Littleluke

hi Guys,

I had my first medium carb day today and have come to love rice cakes. I put my porrige/banana and peptide mix on 4 of them this morning. I then split the rest of the pack throughout the day with cinemon sprinkled on them. Very tasty and made a nice change. Looking forward to eating 3 packs on wednesday 

Training is getting harder, I'm very low on energy but also very determined so my workouts are still very intense.

To be honest, I'm shocked at how quick this diet has gone. It hasn't been easy and has been a massive lifestyle change and commitment but I have been so busy and focused time has just flown by. I have definately enjoyed it and feel very confident about the day. My conditioning is improving constantly and with the introduction of cardio still to come I feel I will be very cut come Sunday 6th April.

I took a picture of my quads tonight in better lighting to give an idea of conditioning. I am very happy with how they are coming through and with 5 weeks left they can only get better.

As I said earlier, I feel great. Conident and focused. I will be introducing tren and masteron in a week which should help even further.

I have been following James Ls thread from start to finish.. So motivating and inspirational and I'd just like to thank him for it. You're a great guy.

So that concludes my update.

Thank you all.


----------



## smithy26

wow looking alot more vainey, there be ripped up in 5 weeks mate . looking good bud


----------



## Littleluke

5 weeks isn't long.. But it's long enough


----------



## DB

Looking better matey!

veins coming through nicely there!


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> 3.30 is a bit late Paul mate. I was looking at more of a morning session mainly down to traffic and the fact I am taking the misses to the cinema in the evening and since we have spent such a little amount of time together recently I can't stitch her up. Crawley is a good 1hour and a half drive from me so is there any chance you can do the morning atall? Back sounds great.


OMG I cant believe your giving up the chance to train with Paul to take the missus to the Cinema! Under the thumb or what!

LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

Legs looking good mate, viens coming through nice


----------



## Warstu

Damn luke mate , what bf% am hoping to get veins on my legs in my cuting phase but dont want them totally ripped tho , whats your current leg training then?


----------



## smithy26

Magic Torch said:


> OMG I cant believe your giving up the chance to train with Paul to take the missus to the Cinema! Under the thumb or what!
> 
> LOL


agreed mate , i think meeting and trainning with paul would help greatly, im sure your girlfriend would understand!!!!!! maybe!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!probably not!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

No idea of my bf%, under 10 I recon.

As for under the thumb. It's not the case, I think that this is a very selfish sport and she deserves to be treated because the diet effects her too!


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> OMG I cant believe your giving up the chance to train with Paul to take the missus to the Cinema! Under the thumb or what!
> 
> LOL


LOL i do agree abit there! u see her everyday bro! as bad as that pussy whipped morrocan Ash!


----------



## Littleluke

It is now Monday 3rd March. Time is flying. never felt so hungry though! Had a really good start to work this month so a nice fat bonus looks promising.

I have been thinking about my off season diet quite alot recently. I definately didn't eat enough wholesom food and will certainly be implementing it. Lots of oats with peanut butter, splenda and choc whey! I am really going to utilise my rebound to try and add as much mass as possible. I think that deiting really makes you appreciate your food so much more and makes you very creative in the kitchen. I hated oats before dieting, now I love them. 50g oats, 1 Banana, 1 Desert spoon of cinemon, half scoop of whey and 2x teaspoon of splenda.. It's like heaven and I actually look forward to it every morning.

Once today is over I have another day of work then a day off wednesday which happens to be my HIGH carb day. I can't wait for this! No running out the back at work to stuff my face full of rice cakes.. Just me, the playstation 3 and 3 packs of rice cakes LOL!

Just to update you all on my mental state. I am still very focused and determined to come in with an impressive physique for a junior. I found it hard yersterday watching everyone eat the chocolates my mum got for mothers day but I refrained from even touching one! LOL

By all means this isn't an easy ride for me but it has gone suprising quickly. I think things are going to start to slow now as the hunger has really started setting in. I will be training my back and biceps tonight. Pre-Workout I will just be using 2xt5s, some very strong coffee and possibly an endo rush from BSN.

I'll keep you all informed.

Luke


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> It is now Monday 3rd March. Time is flying. never felt so hungry though! Had a really good start to work this month so a nice fat bonus looks promising.
> 
> I have been thinking about my off season diet quite alot recently. I definately didn't eat enough wholesom food and will certainly be implementing it. Lots of oats with peanut butter, splenda and choc whey! I am really going to utilise my rebound to try and add as much mass as possible. I think that deiting really makes you appreciate your food so much more and makes you very creative in the kitchen. I hated oats before dieting, now I love them. 50g oats, 1 Banana, 1 Desert spoon of cinemon, half scoop of whey and 2x teaspoon of splenda.. It's like heaven and I actually look forward to it every morning.
> 
> Once today is over I have another day of work then a day off wednesday which happens to be my HIGH carb day. I can't wait for this! No running out the back at work to stuff my face full of rice cakes.. Just me, the playstation 3 and 3 packs of rice cakes LOL!
> 
> Just to update you all on my mental state. I am still very focused and determined to come in with an impressive physique for a junior. I found it hard yersterday watching everyone eat the chocolates my mum got for mothers day but I refrained from even touching one! LOL
> 
> By all means this isn't an easy ride for me but it has gone suprising quickly. I think things are going to start to slow now as the hunger has really started setting in. I will be training my back and biceps tonight. Pre-Workout I will just be using 2xt5s, some very strong coffee and possibly an endo rush from BSN.
> 
> I'll keep you all informed.
> 
> Luke


Sounds like you enojoying your diet bro Hope you make it into Brit finals , You said you have PS3 Do you have cod4? if you do let me know your name and i will add you bro


----------



## Littleluke

I got COD but don't really play it much. I don't get alot of time. I'm off to see H on wednesday about 11ish, won't get back till half 3 then I'll be picking Hayley up from work once I have walked the dog, prepped my meals and washed my work uniform for the rest of the week. Think my username is either ukmuscle or muscleuk.

Just got off the phone to H, I will be switching my 3 packs of rice cakes for the equivelent in oats.

YAY!


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I got COD but don't really play it much. I don't get alot of time. I'm off to see H on wednesday about 11ish, won't get back till half 3 then I'll be picking Hayley up from work once I have walked the dog, prepped my meals and washed my work uniform for the rest of the week. Think my username is either ukmuscle or muscleuk.
> 
> Just got off the phone to H, I will be switching my 3 packs of rice cakes for the equivelent in oats.
> 
> YAY!


alrite matey if you ever want bush on ps3 add BrokenAce8 matey


----------



## hilly

you are still making great progress luke congrats on the hard work.

Do you find pro peptide superior enough over other proteins to warrant the extra cost mate. im just debating about changing my protein up thats all.


----------



## Littleluke

I get all my CNP supplements at a special price so it works out cheaper for me


----------



## redsgift101

Littleluke said:


> hello mate.
> 
> I get 1 hour worth of breaks which I split into 3. 2x 25 and one 10 min. The 25 mins are for turkey meals and 10 min for shake and a coffee. The boss is understanding but certainly not into dieting lol. It seems to rub off on other colleagues and 2 of the lads I work with are eating turkey and veg for there holiday, trying to get lean. One of them is doing a damn good job too, leaning out nicely.
> 
> I have a very supporting Family. My mum is fantastic and is always happy to prepare a days worth of turkey/rice and veg which makes my life 100000x easier. I was actually supposed to be going on holiday this week to Florida with My mum, sister, step dad, brother in law and Hayley.. It just wouldn't have worked though and I suppose it proves my dedication, and Hayleys support as she misses out too. We have booked new york for may though so thats my treat to her and myself obvioiusly.
> 
> You have to remember when you diet that it's YOU who is dieting so you can't expect people not too eat junk around you. It is a choice that you make and you alone.. All I think about when I get cravings is the end result. If I stand on stage knowing I have done 100% as instructed I will hold my head high and be happy with any placing. If I cheat then I'd be cheating myself out of a good placing.
> 
> Sorry to waffle on but I hope that answers your question full mate.
> 
> Oh and just to add to "support". My mum doesn't like the concept of steroids but she isn't stupid. She knows what I do and still offers support so I'm a very lucky boy  .
> 
> Thanks for your support everyone.


guess you can pop down to bev francis while your there or the one in harlem i think where kai greene is or just the new york pro show or just see the sights

also in the quads pic on the page before the shape is branch warren esque on his abs and thighs just noticed that after watching the arnold, obviously not the size but shape is better


----------



## winger

Bump for more pics of my hero!


----------



## Guest

hilly2008 said:


> Do you find pro peptide superior enough over other proteins to warrant the extra cost mate. im just debating about changing my protein up thats all.


Well IMO nothing beats pro-peptide even real food, i just managed to snag a few large bags of it at the Arnold so i am right pleased with my self as its hard to get here

Looking great Luke mate!


----------



## hackskii

Con, is that you in the avatar?


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> Con, is that you in the avatar?


Yes.


----------



## steveg

yeah Luke my oats and pro-peptide is always my favorite meal of the day when diet starts. Makes me walk even faster in the morning cardio looking forward to it lol. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you all. The comments are really motvating me to do you all proud. I have very stiff competition this year but I am going to produce the best I can.

Totally agree with Con on the pro-peptide, it's awesome. Vanilla can be mixed with so many things to give it a great taste. Also thanks for the comment con, looking damn good yourself.

I will take some new pictures possibly tomorrow as I will be on a decent amount of carbs so won't feel like such a pencil LOL!

I had an awful dream last night that it was the day of my comp.. I hadn't shaved, tanned, practised posing, remembered my trunks or booked my tan!! F()CK!!! this is a head game lol


----------



## steveg

pmsl i have a dream something similar all the time, although in mine i havnt shaved( an im like a gorilla), havnt got tan on, and theyve brought the show forward by about 8 or 9 weeks so condition wise im not ready. Im always releaved to waken up and realise its a dream. Keep focused mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Will do mate. Although the dreams are a bit worrying they get me really excited for the day with that "I'M NOT LETTING THAT HAPPEN!" mentality!

Luke


----------



## Guest

Hi mate,

I dont post on this board much, as you can see from my post count. I myself am doing 2 shows this year, one in June (anglian) and July (titan) I have just read the whole of this journal, and its been very inspiring and motivating. You seem very focused and determined, from your pics its definately all paying off! Looking very well my friend. Me and a few friends are coming down to watch the show, we will all be sure to give you alot of support. Hope the rest of your prep goes well and the best of luck, im sure you will do the UKM guys (and girls) very proud.

Waheed


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

iv had a very similar dream a cuple of times!

mine is about waking up like a bloater on the day for no reason.

hopefully wont happen on the day of corse!


----------



## ah24

Thought I'd give a quick un-official update for Luke...

It really is true that the pics don't do justice - met up and trained at Forest today, he's pretty damn ripped already and was looking a lot fuller - back is seperated as hell and veins flowing through delts to arms to fore-arms.

We trained chest and tri's - and for the most part, he made me feel like a school-girl, especially on chest! Tri's I nearly kept up with him so was happy

He had his chat with H as I was leaving so no idea whats on the cards next for him, but from what I've seen - I doubt they'll be much change, he's ahead of target IMO

Hopefully by the time we next train I'll have got a little strength too


----------



## Littleluke

Cheers mate. Only changes are the introduction of a little cardio. Can't wait! Legs look rediculously vascular at the moment!! Got veins on my back aswell !! Chuffed to bits. I love high carbs


----------



## 3752

i know what H said to him


----------



## smithy26

Pscarb said:


> i know what H said to him


wot did he say.............lol


----------



## Big_Dan

> wot did he say.............lol


he said , dont tell smithy26 lol


----------



## Warstu

whos H?


----------



## winger

Big_Dan said:


> he said , dont tell smithy26 lol


Very funny sh1t!


----------



## Tiger81

Warstu said:


> whos H?


H from steps.

No not really its Harold Marrillier.


----------



## winger

Tiger81 said:


> H from steps.
> 
> No not really its Harold Marrillier.


He sure looks good!


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> He sure looks good!


Wow, I love that look bro..........

Cross stiations in the quads look very cool.


----------



## 3752

Harold in my opinion is one of a kind Pro, he has helped many many guys and girls over the years he does this mainly because he loves to help guys succeed.

He coached Troy Brown from a middleweight to a Heavyweight winning his pro-card in 3 yrs, he coached the female overall champion in 2006 (although i did it in 2007  ) he has helped me go from an also ran to a 2x overall NABBA champion......

Luke could not be in better hands in my opinion as long as he does exactly what Harolds tells him then he will be in the best condition possible...


----------



## Littleluke

Yes Harold is a fantastic prep guy! I feel very fortunate to have him prepping me! H was pleased with how i looked yesterday but wants more.. Not because I am behind but because he feels I can get it. Time to really dig deep.. Now the pain begins!

Just a quick note on how I'm feeling after my high carb day!.. Well, the vascularity yesterday evening all over my body from calves to neck was just crazy! I had a total of 350g oats, 100g sweet spud and 30g basmati rice. Felt very full! One shot of prop and bold before I drop the bold and start tren and masteron. Looking forward to switching to these compounds as I haven't used them before.

So apart from introducing cardio and making my workouts quicker and more intense everything remains the same. I will be making flapjacks for my carb days using splenda, water and an egg. They came out lovely yesterday although I doubt they would have been so nice if I wasn't dieting LOL!

Feeling good guys.. You're going to have to wait for photos.


----------



## 3752

i always find that the increase in intensity whilst training when dieting helps a massive amount although my training partner is not as keen


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Luke i'm looking forward to seeing you down Portsmouth not a big poster on here but been following your prep journal since the start.I am also competeing but in the inter over 80's just sent cheque off to Karen H for my tan filling out the form and putting in the date kind of hit me now soon it is ! nerves got a bit rattled.Great journal and has been good be able to follow someone else going through the same.Speak soon Sam.


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

Littleluke said:


> Yes Harold is a fantastic prep guy! I feel very fortunate to have him prepping me! H was pleased with how i looked yesterday but wants more.. Not because I am behind but because he feels I can get it. Time to really dig deep.. Now the pain begins!
> 
> Just a quick note on how I'm feeling after my high carb day!.. Well, the vascularity yesterday evening all over my body from calves to neck was just crazy! I had a total of 350g oats, 100g sweet spud and 30g basmati rice. Felt very full! One shot of prop and bold before I drop the bold and start tren and masteron. Looking forward to switching to these compounds as I haven't used them before.
> 
> So apart from introducing cardio and making my workouts quicker and more intense everything remains the same. I will be making flapjacks for my carb days using splenda, water and an egg. They came out lovely yesterday although I doubt they would have been so nice if I wasn't dieting LOL!
> 
> Feeling good guys.. You're going to have to wait for photos.


You will love the tren, strength gains are immense and seems to make your body/skin feel tighter, only bad side for me is the waking up to a soaked pillow


----------



## Littleluke

Just a question.. I'm training shoulders tonight. Would you recommend lots of drop sets? so 10 reps 35kg dumbbells and then rep out as many as I can on like 20kg? Don't want to "over train" but want to smash my physique into shape. Will be doing 30 minutes of cardio after this session followed by 2 scoops of the lovely Pro-Recover.. I mix this REALLY thick and literally eat it with a spoon! It's amazing how your taste buds change when dieting.. I used to hate cold turkey but can't even be assed to re-heat it anymore so just eat it cold. I love the though of a nice cold tukrey sandwhich with lots of ketchup!! But I also love the though of having the most conditioned physique in my class.. So I will focus on that and worry about the food after the show.

As stated earlier I was on high carbs yeserday.. I feel SO Hungry today it's unreal!! Starving to say the least.. I can smell the freshly baked muffins from BBs Cafe floating over to my store.. I only ate 1 hour ago, 250g turkey cold, 100g sweet spud heated and 50g green beans. My next meal is shake but this will be changing to solid shortly.. Hopefully something like eggs and oats with a little spledna 

Pitbull - Make sure you introduce yourself at the show. I haven't seen your face yet but you'll see me  Thank you for reading the journal. It is serving its purpose and I'm very chuffed to hear so.

I have heard many good things about tren.. The cough doesn't sound to comfortable but we will have to wait and see if it effects me.

Thank you for following the journel to this point.. Not much further to climb!


----------



## Five-O

If you haven't enforced drops or supersets for a while.....why not go for it?....will really mix things up.

Btw, I think your brain is becoming numbed...lol....Ive read your posts and I think you arn't too far from knocking one off when you talk about pro-peptide, pro recover......respect for stciking to the diet dude, hard work is now paying off.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> Pitbull - Make sure you introduce yourself at the show. I haven't seen your face yet but you'll see me  Thank you for reading the journal. It is serving its purpose and I'm very chuffed to hear so.


I haven't seen your face yet !Don't worry up ain't missing much lol.Will do bud no doubt i'll be seeing you back stage.I'm on Tren at the moment, well actually Rohm Tri-Tren do get great results off it and as yet never suffered the so called Tren cough, but will say its the only AAS i get any reals sides off. Mainly just spots on upper arms and shoulders and have to keep an eye on my temper as i get a little short and sharp with people. One thing which you may not want to hear but this time round when i added in Tren hunger has gone through the roof..Sam


----------



## wogihao

I love drop sets, there a great way to finish. plus this is the point where you take your pictures.Your always look better after drop sets.


----------



## smithy26

Big_Dan said:


> he said , dont tell smithy26 lol


i always get left out of stuff:gun:


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks everyone.

No-Thanks for informing me my hunger may shoot through the roof when on tren !! Damn it!


----------



## Tiger81

Deffo go for drop sets or super sets on delts

this is what i do and the pump is insane, looks great when they are really popping out and red lol, site injecting really brings them out too imo..

Tren is really good, very strong stuff just inject very slow and you will be fine, you will know if the cough is coming as you will get a metallicy taste in your mouth so slow down if you get that! I hated the sweats on it tho and the fckud up dreams lol

Im following your progress with interest, im hoping to compete next year and i get alot of inspiration from your journal.

I think you have the potential to do well at this sport, you have youth on your side and a great attitude.

Keep going, look forward to your next update.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> No-Thanks for informing me my hunger may shoot through the roof when on tren !! Damn it!


Sorry buddy


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> No-Thanks for informing me my hunger may shoot through the roof when on tren !! Damn it!


I dont understand how you got so ripped without doing cardio could you explain dude


----------



## hilly

Good work with sticking to the diet mate i imagine its hard work. Im going to be doing something similar soon so will find out for myself.

You say you have started doing cardio are you doing it every day or just a couple of times a week.

Also out of interest have you been using any clenbuterol or T3 or something similar. I noticed you were using t5 but there more for energy from what i gather unless im wrong.

Keep up the good work


----------



## 3752

Luke maybe you should be asking Harold about drop sets as he knows the way it will effect your physique no offence to the other guys on here giving you there opinions but you should only be asking Harold these questions mate....it will lead to you not being your best believe me i know as i have been there far to many times to count...


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> Luke maybe you should be asking Harold about drop sets as he knows the way it will effect your physique no offence to the other guys on here giving you there opinions but you should only be asking Harold these questions mate....it will lead to you not being your best believe me i know as i have been there far to many times to count...


Right, too many cooks spoil the broth.


----------



## hackskii

Pscarb said:


> Luke maybe you should be asking Harold about drop sets as he knows the way it will effect your physique no offence to the other guys on here giving you there opinions but you should only be asking Harold these questions mate....it will lead to you not being your best believe me i know as i have been there far to many times to count...


Damn good advice here.......

More might not be better in this situation.............


----------



## Littleluke

True, will do. Cheers Paul.

I had a great shoulder session last night followed by 30 mins of cardio. I Train 6 days a week and will be doing cardio after every session plus 1 session of cardio am before any meals on a chosen day of the weekend.

Feeling tired today and fell asleep in the back office at work. Now my hair is all f()cked up!! lol. Ordered lots of gym clothes last night and some bits to wear on the day of my show (nice baggy and black) due to the tanning.

I have begun exfoliating my knees, elbows, ankles etc, all the place where tan can look sh!t if not done. I have also been shaving my legs once a week but keep cutting myself! Looking forward to my medium carb day on sunday. Will make 150g flapjacks


----------



## Galtonator

Hope you got your gym stuff from extreme! There clothing is the best


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> Now my hair is all f()cked up!! lol.


Wait till the Masteron kicks in and it wont matter 

Sorry I missed you call the other day dude, Kate was with me so I couldn't call back. Buzz me over the weekend mate


----------



## Littleluke

Yes, Gasp 

Awesome stuff and 25% discount helps


----------



## Littleluke

Just a quick question regarding tren/masteron. How long do these compounds take to kick in?

Luke


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Just a quick question regarding tren/masteron. How long do these compounds take to kick in?
> 
> Luke


should start noticing the hardness in about a week mate...



Jamie said:


> Wait till the Masteron kicks in and it wont matter


LOL!!


----------



## hackskii

You will notice them pretty quick, you will be a sweaty pig soon....lol

Your pillow case you will have to wash almost every day.....:eek:

Oh yah, watch out for the oil slick on your face too.....haaaa haaaa

Tren is a pretty killer strength drug.


----------



## Kezz

may as well shave your head now as masteron got rid of a lot of mine hahahhaa


----------



## winger

Kezz said:


> may as well shave your head now as masteron got rid of a lot of mine hahahhaa


LOL


----------



## supercell

Excellent improvements there Luke, condition is coming through a treat. Dont worry about your weaker bodyparts, everybody has them the trick is to hide them on stage and highlight others weaknesses.

I got a great tip as well regarding your hamstrings when posing from the side, I can gaurantee an extra inch or 2 hang on them and its easy to do. Hope to see you down this way soon bro, my stomach is churning at the thought of some nice tucker.

Keep going my friend you have every right to hold your head up high and your mindset has been spot on. Keep it right where it is, as the last 4 weeks are the hardest, not necessarily the diet but the head can start to waiver. This is the time to dig deep and look for that resolve that will steer you through on the perfect path through till show day.

Good work bro

J


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you James,

I am at work tomorrow so will have a look at when I am expected to work. I have 2 days off in a row the week after next. Wednesday the 19th and the 20th. If you can be available on one of those days I will shoot over to see you  .. Let me know mate, just pm me.

Luke


----------



## DB

Luke I have both those days off aswell matey! let me know and i'll come along if thats cool?


----------



## Littleluke

Ok mate that would be cool! I will be going up to crawley one day aswell if you're up for it?


----------



## Littleluke

OK!

It's Wednesday the 12 March. Just over 3 weeks till the big day.

I'm am leaning up nicely now with te introduction of cardio. My lower mid section has begun to sharpen up alot and my belly button is starting to pop out a little LOL!

In these last few weeks I'm going to hop on the sunbed a few times to build a slight base just so I don't need 1000 coats of Jan tana LOL!

I have been practising my posing and structuring a routine. Going to keep it very simple to avoid looking stupid but make sure I hit every pose 110%.

Training has really improved and my mental focus in the gym is now spot on. I make every session about 45 mins long to make it nice and intense. My strength has dropped ALOT but the judges won't worry about how much I can bench.

My training is split as followed.

Monday - Back

Tuesday - Hams/Calves

Wednesday - Chest

Thursday - Arms

Friday - Legs

Saturday or Sunday (depending on which day I'm working) - Shoulders

I do 30mins of cardio after every session and the day I'm not doing weights on the weekend I do 45mins of cardio.

I love the weekend cardio, I stick one of my DVD's on or sit on the playstation 3. Last sunday I read Paul Scarbs article on insulin and GH. Something I'm considering in the off season.

I only have 9 days of working left which is great. Obviously these days are split over the next 2 weeks. On the 23rd of March me and Hayley are off to watch Derren Brown live in Southampton.

I will be on a High carb day tomorrow. This will consist of 300g oats in addition to my other meals (200g sweet spud and 50g oats).

I'm looking forward to baking tonight after the gym  .. I love cooking now!! The night before my show I aim to bake a good 1kg of flap jacks to eat after the show 

My tan is booked in for 9.40am with Karen, Cannot wait! this will give me lots of time to pump up, eat and listen to my posing music!.. The great thing about this show is my training H is doing a guest spot so he will be there to offer support and advice.

So it's all systems go, everything is where it needs to be. I will see H on Friday for an assessment on my physique and to see if any adjustments are needed. I mixed my weeks up regarding my gear and am yet to start tren. Will be using tren and masteron as of monday for the final 3 weeks.

You may get a picture update as I am off work both friday and saturday so I'll nag Hayley into taking some Photos in her kitchen to compare against the originals.

You have all been great, Baz and Jamie especially. Cheers guys.


----------



## clarkey

Luke I had butterflies reading that mate im getting excited for you! reminds me of my first show, you seem very head strong which will stand you in good stead and you also have a great physique. I think you are doing great mate and im looking forward to seeing you on that stange doing your thing. As James said to you before stay strong and give 110% as you already are doing, these last few weeks are where it counts..all the best bud.


----------



## smithy26

nice thread luke, im looking forward to the show for u too!!!! all the best bud


----------



## greg fear

hi mate how do u make your flap jacks sound slike a gd idea


----------



## Littleluke

Very easy mate.

Pre-Contest Flapjacks

I literally make them in batches of 50g Oats.

All I do is mix 50g oats, a little splenda, cinemon and splenda and bake in a non stick dish for 45 mins. Sounds boring but when you have been dieting it's like eating a bloody cake. Add egg whites prior to cooking to soften, 1 egg white with 50g of oats is plenty.

If you're not dieting then the fun begins! Add rasens, nuts, ANYTHING lol

I find that mixing pro peptide (2 scoops) into a paste then dipping the flapjacks in is nice. I do this at breakfast and before bed on high carb days as this is when I have my pro-peptide.

Clarkey - thank you mate. Your words are very motivating and as for butterflies! I have a swarm of them in my stomach.. I have been keeping an eye on Scott Leeston and he is shaping up very nicely so it will make for a good competition. It helps keep me motivated and focused so I thank him for that and look forward to shaking his hand after competing against him.

As I have said countless times your support and following of this thread has been paramount to me staying 100% and making sure I don't let any of you down by turning up not in the best possible condition.

Bring on the day.. I may be competing shortly after also  we shall see how this turns out.


----------



## greg fear

cheers mate im starving just reading that

currently dieting and 9.5 wks out from my first show

so going to make some flap jacks when i get home

sounds much better than just eating a bowl of oats


----------



## Littleluke

I would eat lots of oats but work is a pain in the A$$!!!


----------



## Magic Torch

Masteron and Prop is awesome, you'll love it 

Keep going mate, take it day at a time and the 3 weeks will fly by.

Good luck for Friday with H!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you mate. If that pic is a recent one of your back then you're looking very good buddy. Nice taper.


----------



## Magic Torch

Thanks mate, thats from july i think! i'm a stone heavier now  Mostly on my legs tho I think....thats a good thing tho lol

As for the making 1kg of oat flapjacks for after the show, dude.........what about 15 big macs and 10 McFlurry's!


----------



## Littleluke

Dude dude dude! I have already sorted that.. The flapjacks are just an to get things going. I will then be having 1 Nandos which will consist of an xtra hot whole chicken, 1 large fries and 2x spicy rice + those nice nuts 

Followed by!!!! A trip to Crispy Creme Doughnuts where I will be purchasing a good 20 to eat all night!! We need to make plans though, it's getting closer LOL!

The day after the show I'm having a fry up for breakfast, KFC for mid morning. Pizza hut buffet for lunch, Burger King mid afternoon and a chinese at night.. Followed by some pro-desert for bed LOL!!

Only joking, will probably be back on diet the following day with the intoduction of quite a few more carbs.


----------



## ah24

Littleluke said:


> Dude dude dude! I have already sorted that.. The flapjacks are just an to get things going. I will then be having 1 Nandos which will consist of an xtra hot whole chicken, 1 large fries and 2x spicy rice + those nice nuts


I didnt realise how close it was now!

Must be getting more excited by the day mate - looking forward to the Nandos after


----------



## Magic Torch

Is the show straight through or a judge then Evening show?


----------



## DB

pre-judging then evening unfortunately! gonna be a long day!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> pre-judging then evening unfortunately! gonna be a long day!


You working the next day mate?


----------



## DB

LOL yeah!


----------



## Littleluke

I'm not.. I'm eating  It will be a long day though. I spoke to the promoter and I will be down there for 9.30 to meet big h and mrs big H Karen


----------



## Guest

Whens the show bigluke?

Great journal by the way.


----------



## Littleluke

Bigluke? Not quite "big" yet !

The show is april the 6th, guest star is phil heath. Hoping to get a good photo with him 

NOT LONG TO GO!! It's cool that Db is competing in the same show! good to have someone to nag!


----------



## 3752

i am travelling to scotland that day so i won't be able to make the show but good luck mate....


----------



## Littleluke

Oh Man!!! That sucks.. I'l make sure that after the show we'll get a training session in at forest.. I'll be a bit stronger then so can 1 rep max on your warm up! lol


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Oh Man!!! That sucks.. I'l make sure that after the show we'll get a training session in at forest.. I'll be a bit stronger then so can 1 rep max on your warm up! lol


hey bro hope your prep is going well for the big day goodluck dude ps from pics looks like your coming into shape good


----------



## 3752

Littleluke said:


> Oh Man!!! That sucks.. I'l make sure that after the show we'll get a training session in at forest.. I'll be a bit stronger then so can 1 rep max on your warm up! lol


thats cool mate although i will be visiting H a few times before then so maybe we can hook up then....


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> It's cool that Db is competing in the same show! good to have someone to nag!


My two hero's! 

Bummer Paul won't be there.


----------



## Littleluke

That would be great Paul. Let me know.


----------



## Tall

winger said:


> My two hero's!
> 
> *Bummer Paul won't be there*.


Is that his new nickname....? Bummer Paul....?


----------



## Littleluke

LOL!

Ok so I am on a high carb day today, lots of oats  .. Will be training arms tonight, going to smash them.

i have really upped my training to the point of having a really bad nose bleed in the gym the other nice doing laying leg curls! Really pushing myself because these last few weeks will prove the most important. Cardio isn't an issue and gives me time to think and read into new york a bit as I'm travelling there in May 

I'm feeling SO motivated and so determined now. It's going to b e a fantastic day!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> I'm not.. I'm eating  It will be a long day though. I spoke to the promoter and I will be down there for 9.30 to meet big h and mrs big H Karen


I'll see you then buddy, Karens doing my first coat of tan at 9.50.

After follwing this thread for so long be good to meet in person.

All the best bud and see you there

Sam


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey luke, i've been following this journal now for a few weeks and seen you come some way in progress.

i live in pompey and i'll be coming along to see the show

good luck and keep up the good work


----------



## Littleluke

So much support, it's great. thank you.

Pitbull, mines booked for 9.40, I'll come and chat to you after your first coat.


----------



## oaklad

are you no assisted by boditronics??

goin by your signature


----------



## Littleluke

Yes


----------



## Littleluke

Here is a little picture update.. The lighting is shyte. I may get the chance to get some done in natural lighting tomorrow depending on the weather and who's down the gym.

The guy who took these said they are not a true reflection of how i look but give a general idea of improvement to you guys.

I know I'm still really white, can't be assed to rub on fake tan and look all streaky LOL

The lighting in the gym is good so I got a picture taken. It was quite busy though so couldn't take my shirt off!

Cheers guys.


----------



## dmcc

Looking really good there Luke - those forearms are unreal. The B&W pic is really good too, very... arty.


----------



## DB

looking very lean luke! well done matey.. not much fat left on ya! back is looking nice and dry.. i still got abit on my lower back 

your face in the first pic is so different! can ahrdly reconise you from when i saw you last! lost all that deca bloat 

legs coming through nicely aswell!

head down 3.5 weeks to go!!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you,

yes I have lost alot of the bloat from my face, very happy with how it all stands. Head is down and I'm going to make these last few weeks count. Need to lose the lower ab fat and lower glutes!

Keep your head down too baz mate! No more Nandos!


----------



## Guest

Superb mate!How much you weighing now?


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Thank you,
> 
> yes I have lost alot of the bloat from my face, very happy with how it all stands. Head is down and I'm going to make these last few weeks count. Need to lose the lower ab fat and lower glutes!
> 
> Keep your head down too baz mate! *No more Nandos*!


Dont remind me 

I best go update my thread really! 

cya thursday matey..


----------



## jjb1

anyone would think the guy was standing on a bench to take that photo luke

oops lol!


----------



## Littleluke

Con - I'm weighing about 12.5 stone mate! from 14stone 4lbs! I'm only 5ft7 short though LOL!


----------



## Guest

Littleluke said:


> Con - I'm weighing about 12.5 stone mate! from 14stone 4lbs! I'm only 5ft7 short though LOL!


Great mate cant wait to see your on stage photos.

I agree you are short, i am 5ft7.5 that half inch makes the difference between short and tall lmao


----------



## Warstu

Damn son your Lats really come throught now from the front and your back looking amazing dude ,

14-now dow 12.5 is really amazing dude and no strect marks lucky you dude

What exercises are you doing for your bk?

are you now supported by Boditronics ???


----------



## smithy26

looking great mate , see you on the big day


----------



## Guest

Warstu said:


> Damn son your Lats really come throught now from the front and your back looking amazing dude ,
> 
> 14-now dow 12.5 is really amazing dude and no strect marks lucky you dude
> 
> What exercises are you doing for your bk?
> 
> are you now supported by Boditronics ???


Damn son:rolleyes: you black or some thing?

If you read up you would see he answered the boditronics question


----------



## Warstu

Con said:


> Damn son:rolleyes: you black or some thing?
> 
> If you read up you would see he answered the boditronics question


WTF you saying that for


----------



## winger

Good job Luke, looking excellent already.


----------



## donggle

looking great in the pics. really like the b&w one, arms look very vascular.


----------



## ah24

Very good job so far mate, H today said your 'right on course'

Speaking of H....theres a write-up on you, Tom and Paul in the forest gym newsletter;

*Luke Bartram* will be a Junior at the 2008 South-Coast contest. He has great overall shape and tiny waist. Stick at it Luke and reap the rewards.

Says that Tom has huge potential for number 1 spot at the British this year and says Paul's contest plans are 'hush hush' but will surprise a lot of people this year


----------



## winger

What no comment on the hair?


----------



## Littleluke

That's great! Will have to pick up the newsletter! Off to see H now as it goes. We'll see if I'm on course!


----------



## Five-O

Luke, looking superb mate, respect and props to ya for sticking this out and transforming yourself, great work mate.


----------



## jjb1

yea fair play you got the bit between your teeth bro


----------



## 3752

ah24 said:


> Paul's contest plans are 'hush hush' but will surprise a lot of people this year


must be a typo mate....


----------



## wogihao

Warstu said:


> WTF you saying that for


I think he was commenting on your use of the word 'dog'.

However clearly your useing a English pastish of Valley speak. as its now heavly influenced by hip hop same as many other acents.


----------



## Littleluke

Just got back from the gym after a nasty leg session and cardio. I saw H this morning and to my delight he was extremely happy with my progress! He said I have transformed since the last time he saw me so I am very happy.. Hopefully I will have the same impact when I see him next week. Everything is going great. I'm having a superb week.

3 Weeks to go. I'm so excited. Can't wait to see all you guys again!


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> Just got back from the gym after a nasty leg session and cardio. I saw H this morning and to my delight he was extremely happy with my progress! He said I have transformed since the last time he saw me so I am very happy.. Hopefully I will have the same impact when I see him next week. Everything is going great. I'm having a superb week.
> 
> 3 Weeks to go. I'm so excited. Can't wait to see all you guys again!


Good work mate, keep a level head tho mate, a LOT can happen in 3 weeks! Just keep taking it a day at a time.

Pics look great mate, big well done on the Bodytronics thing too, that is a good sign.

Cant wait till Pompy mate.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Looking solid luke! really impressed with your dedication and phsysique! I gotta say its very motivating to see how you stuck through it giving it 110%, im sure your gona do gr8, and ill be there too see the finished product! oh rear delts/lats are killa man! l


----------



## hilly

luke awesome progress mate looks like you are coming in great congrats .

On your high carb days how do you eat your oats just i imagine they get real bland when you have 300g


----------



## Littleluke

I make flapjacks and use splenda! Will just be having rice cakes and cinemon from now on though.


----------



## squat_this

Looking great Luke mate. Hows the posing practice coming along?


----------



## Tiger81

Looking great

your rebound is gonna be good


----------



## Littleluke

The posing is going well. Will be even better when I meet up with James L and Baz on Thursday! Really looking forward to it.

Lots of work to do on posing but I have made the decision to keep my routine very simple to avoid any slips or loss of balance! LOL

Regarding the rebound, OH YES it will.


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> The posing is going well. Will be even better when I meet up with James L and Baz on Thursday! Really looking forward to it.
> 
> Lots of work to do on posing but I have made the decision to keep my routine very simple to avoid any slips or loss of balance! LOL
> 
> Regarding the rebound, OH YES it will.


Good luck matey , lucky you meeting the legend James L , Cant belive how far you have come in your cut dude your doing great hope it all goes well on the day matey ,


----------



## Littleluke

As long as I stand on stage knowing I have done everything I can, and I look my absolute best I will hold my head high regardless of placing. I want to win though, I'm not going to lie.

It has been a long road to get here. I can still remember trying to eat my first dry turkey meal thinking "sh!t, another 11 weeks and 6 days of this, no chance!". It's amazing how quick time has gone although I can still see it in stages. I have really enjoyed the experience regardless of feeling tired and weak. You actually get used to feeling hungry and begin to relish it because you know you're metabolism is doing its thing.

3 weeks is still a long time and alot can happen so I have no time to relax. I'm going to take each day as it comes and make every one count.

I will be chilling out this evening with a decent DVD and a coke no Sugar. I was going to go to the cinema but nothing on that I fancied tbh! plus Hayley is tired!

Cheers everyone.


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> As long as I stand on stage knowing I have done everything I can, and I look my absolute best I will hold my head high regardless of placing. I want to win though, I'm not going to lie.
> 
> It has been a long road to get here. I can still remember trying to eat my first dry turkey meal thinking "sh!t, another 11 weeks and 6 days of this, no chance!". It's amazing how quick time has gone although I can still see it in stages. I have really enjoyed the experience regardless of feeling tired and weak. You actually get used to feeling hungry and begin to relish it because you know you're metabolism is doing its thing.
> 
> 3 weeks is still a long time and alot can happen so I have no time to relax. I'm going to take each day as it comes and make every one count.
> 
> I will be chilling out this evening with a decent DVD and a coke no Sugar. I was going to go to the cinema but nothing on that I fancied tbh! plus Hayley is tired!
> 
> Cheers everyone.


Keep your head up high mate I wanna see you at British Finals In Oct, Am 11days into my cut and I've Started noticing differnces already the cardio has started to kick in , I'm thinking bout doing Natural show or UKBFF in few year aint sure yet , Well It's time for cardio latez luke


----------



## Magic Torch

Littleluke said:


> I will be chilling out this evening with a decent DVD and a coke no Sugar. I was going to go to the cinema but nothing on that I fancied tbh! plus Hayley is tired!


Hope she aint too tired mate


----------



## dmcc

winger said:


> What no comment on the hair?


I was brought up to believe that if you can't say anything nice....


----------



## 3752

Littleluke said:


> As long as I stand on stage knowing I have done everything I can, and I look my absolute best I will hold my head high regardless of placing. I want to win though, I'm not going to lie.
> 
> .


this is what it is all about mate and what should keep you going when it gets tough


----------



## simeon69

****ing awesome mate looking in good shape still pondering weather to make the trip down to this show!! any cheap decent hotels nearby??

keep it up mate not long left now!!

sim


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I was brought up to believe that if you can't say anything nice....


Remember, I am 48 years old and I wish I had hair like that. 

Why I ota, aweforgetaboutit! :blowme:


----------



## Littleluke

Simeon - Not too sure about hotels. Just have a look online. There will be loads of UKmuscle going so you'll see familiar faces and won't feel like a lemon.


----------



## simeon69

i shall be there mate managed to get the day off and a nice 400 mile round trip SWEEET lol sounds like it will be a good shows anyways and a little weekend for me and the missus anyways

cheers sim


----------



## chrisj22

Luke,

You look fantastic, mate. You've come such a long way both physically & mentally IMO. I don't mean to sound derogatory towards you in anyway (& you'll agree with me here), but I can't believe how mature you have become.

You deserve to do well in this competition & I hope you are happy with yourself no matter what the placing may be (although I'm sure you'll scare a few people!).

Full respect, matey.

:beer1:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

lookin good m8

see u soon!


----------



## Littleluke

And you mate, we'll have to get a shot together when posing down!


----------



## Littleluke

And Chris, Thank you very much mate. I must admit my outlook has completely changed. This diet has really changed me. I feel alot more knowledgeable and excited about clean bulking and bringing up all my floors. Thanks again buddy. Means alot to me to read that.


----------



## jjb1

luke dont bring up all your floors yer mum n hayley will go mad mate ;-)

you still not doing cardio luke? sorry if i missed this info somewhere


----------



## Littleluke

I do cardio 7 days a week. 6x 30 min sessions after training and one 45min session AM on the weekend.


----------



## stocky24

hi luke looking good matey when is the show is there a link to it would`nt mind getting there as i`ve never been to a show and pompey ain`t far from me, cheers keep up the good work dude


----------



## smithy26

stocky24 said:


> hi luke looking good matey when is the show is there a link to it would`nt mind getting there as i`ve never been to a show and pompey ain`t far from me, cheers keep up the good work dude


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-inspiration/27887-ukbff-portsmouth-get-your-tickets-now.html


----------



## ah24

smithy26 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pro-s-inspiration/27887-ukbff-portsmouth-get-your-tickets-now.html


Can't get them from there now mate - I think you'll have to buy on the door.


----------



## Littleluke

Yes tickets will be sold on the door so long as there is room in the venue.. Apparently it's very busy this year! I picked a damn good year!


----------



## hackskii

Hey Luke, you and Scott doing the same show?

Same weight?


----------



## ah24

hackskii said:


> Hey Luke, you and Scott doing the same show?
> 
> Same weight?


Yeah they will be mate, and won't be done on weight - they'll be in the 'Juniors' (Under 21's) category


----------



## stocky24

sweet cheers for the link any how wil just get down there early to get a ticket


----------



## Littleluke

Ok guys,

Just to update you on my physique.

I have really leaned out these last couple of weeks at the cost of feeling absolutely dead! I'm still training hard and making every single workout count. I have cut out squatting from my routine now to avoid any injuries and am focusing more on isolation exercises and emphasising on the squeeze! I won't be posting any pictures now until about a week out. So only 2 weeks guys!

I am picking Baz up on thursday and we're making our way to see James L for about half 10. Be good to see them both to get an assessment and to see how Baz is doing. He keeps me updated via text and must say he's looking alot better than last year! If you remember last year he looked great, he looks better now!

i have learnt alot about my body over the course of the diet and also alot about the prep of food and how to make life alot easier. I always used to feel like I had no free time before dieting and then realised what restriction was when DIETING! If you are an off season bodybuilder you have PLENTY of time to prep meals, get quality supps in you etc. I understand jobs can sometimes be an issue but for those who only get one break a day.. Go for a P!SS and drink an MRP!

I keep saying it but I am certainly looking forward to bulking.. Lots of peanut butter and weight watchers Jam LOL!  .. Lovely on rice cakes 

Everything is great though guys. All seems to be coming together. I will be getting an assessment from H on Wednesday nice and early at forest gym followed by a chest session.

There is still alot to do but I am confident my conditioning will be hard to match come the day of the show. Who knows who's going to turn up though aye!


----------



## DB

nice posting mate.. cya thurs,

So you've dropped out squats already dude? i would be keeping them in but i'm sure Harold has his reasons.. you're still lunging tho yeah?


----------



## Littleluke

Still lunging mate, can do front squats aswell and staggered leg press. That's pretty much my routine with the addition of extensions.


----------



## DB

furry muff dude..

try extensions but not holding on.. so arms crossed infront of you... much better imo


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Ok guys,
> 
> Just to update you on my physique.
> 
> I have really leaned out these last couple of weeks at the cost of feeling absolutely dead! I'm still training hard and making every single workout count. I have cut out squatting from my routine now to avoid any injuries and am focusing more on isolation exercises and emphasising on the squeeze! I won't be posting any pictures now until about a week out. So only 2 weeks guys!
> 
> I am picking Baz up on thursday and we're making our way to see James L for about half 10. Be good to see them both to get an assessment and to see how Baz is doing. He keeps me updated via text and must say he's looking alot better than last year! If you remember last year he looked great, he looks better now!
> 
> i have learnt alot about my body over the course of the diet and also alot about the prep of food and how to make life alot easier. I always used to feel like I had no free time before dieting and then realised what restriction was when DIETING! If you are an off season bodybuilder you have PLENTY of time to prep meals, get quality supps in you etc. I understand jobs can sometimes be an issue but for those who only get one break a day.. Go for a P!SS and drink an MRP!
> 
> I keep saying it but I am certainly looking forward to bulking.. Lots of peanut butter and weight watchers Jam LOL!  .. Lovely on rice cakes
> 
> Everything is great though guys. All seems to be coming together. I will be getting an assessment from H on Wednesday nice and early at forest gym followed by a chest session.
> 
> There is still alot to do but I am confident my conditioning will be hard to match come the day of the show. Who knows who's going to turn up though aye!


I wont be coming to show as am working but hopefully someone will post results and pics good luck bro


----------



## winger

DB said:


> furry muff dude..


Did someone say furry muff?


----------



## Littleluke

HACKSKII!!! lol

Baz - I will give it a bash on fridays leg session.. I always hold on. Can slowly rep out on the stack, it's a strong exercise even at this stage of dieting. Things will probably change when I'm not gripping though and I'll be half stacking it!! lol 

I will be training back tonight.. What is everyones opinion on deadlifting? I use the smith machine occasionally but find it to be a little aukward. Is it still ok to do free bar?

My routine will be as followed.

Bent over rows

Deadlifts

Cables Row

CLose grip Pull Downs

Wide grip chins or pulldowns.


----------



## hackskii

Dead lifts are the daddy, drop the smith machine.


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> HACKSKII!!! lol
> 
> Baz - I will give it a bash on fridays leg session.. I always hold on. Can slowly rep out on the stack, it's a strong exercise even at this stage of dieting. Things will probably change when I'm not gripping though and I'll be half stacking it!! lol
> 
> I will be training back tonight.. What is everyones opinion on deadlifting? I use the smith machine occasionally but find it to be a little aukward. Is it still ok to do free bar?
> 
> My routine will be as followed.
> 
> Bent over rows
> 
> Deadlifts
> 
> Cables Row
> 
> CLose grip Pull Downs
> 
> Wide grip chins or pulldowns.


That bk routine is pretty much what I do , deadlifts are great I use smith one week and free weight the other week , I rekcon deadlifting should be alrite evan did them week before NPC nationals


----------



## DB

deadlift should be done freebar imo... dont go too heavy on leg extensions imo just control and squeeze tho quads!


----------



## hackskii

Squeeze to get seperations.....


----------



## jjb1

deadlifts on a smith just sound nasty......locked in 1 position throughout

i like the look of lukes back routine basic and effective


----------



## Ellis

deadlifts certainly are a big leg and back builder, one of the very best exercises for all over muscle growth and thickness.


----------



## Tinytom

SMith machine deads are an excellent way of isolating the back area during a session.

If you are going for pure power then a free bar is best but Luke is needing to isolate the back in his workout and a smith machine deadlift will do this perfectly.


----------



## Littleluke

Cool, thank you for that Tom. It was murder deadlifting yesterday. Felt like I was being held under water!


----------



## Littleluke

I weighed myself last night and my weight hadn't changed from the last weigh in? I am certain I am getting leaner though. I know the scales are a bit of a bytch to live by. I will be seeing H tomorrow morning so I will see what he thinks. I was on a medium carb day yesterday so that should of caused me to hold more.

HEAD GAMES!!!

I'm training Hamstrings/Calves tonight. Routine is as followed,

Lying leg Curl 10-12 reps

Seated Leg Curl 10-12 reps

Stuff Legged deads 10-12 reps

Standings raises 12-15 reps

Seated raises 12-15

I may throw in an extra exercise for calves just to really kill them. I will then do 30 minutes of cardio. I love doing my cardio, watching a bit of TV.. It feels like the only time I get to chill out at the moment. Everything is always go go GO! After training I am still using pro - recover until my boditronics bits comes in although it will probably be changed to solids soon!

I can't wait to mix boditronics cookies and cream whey into my oats!!!

I have posted it a few times regarding what I plan to do in the off season. I LOVE being lean. So want to maintain this whilst gaining so I will still be keeping my diet pretty strict but will have a cheat day every week. It will just be a case of upping the amounts of carbs and fats per meal. Lots of peanut butter and oats


----------



## 3752

Luke i was at Harolds yesterday and he said he was very happy in the way you have progressed in the last few weeks mate so keep it up....he pushed me through chest and triceps it was pure hell seeing as it was after 2 very low carb days jesus i am hurting today


----------



## Warstu

Luke what type of cardio you using ? Am doing stairmaster and cross trainer


----------



## clarkey

Pscarb said:


> Luke i was at Harolds yesterday and he said he was very happy in the way you have progressed in the last few weeks mate so keep it up....he pushed me through chest and triceps it was pure hell seeing as it was after 2 very low carb days jesus i am hurting today


Why low carb days Paul..sounds like your carb cycling..mmm is there something your not telling us?


----------



## Littleluke

Paul - Thank you for that post. Keeps me head strong at a difficult time! It was good to see him with such a big smile on his face when I took my gear off. I'll be seeing him tomorrow so lets see if I have improved. I PMed you regarding those flapjacks.. If you can get back to me on that mate I will be very grateful!

I will be training chest tomorrow but probably not at Forest because of timings!

Wartsu - Just upright cycle mate. And if you read the thread it will answer your PM regarding boditronics


----------



## 3752

clarkey said:


> Why low carb days Paul..sounds like your carb cycling..mmm is there something your not telling us?


no mate not at all just decided to shift a bit of flab for the summer


----------



## Littleluke

Good afternoon everyone,

a quick update for you all.

I visited H this morning at Forest Gym this morning. Once again he was happy with how I was progressing and has decided to make some slight alterations to my diet to get me 100% prepared for the dehydration phase.

I am going to be on lower carbs now but still implementing the carb cycle plan so

low

low

low

med

low

low

low

high

REPEAT

The medium days and high days are the same as ever, medium = 1 pack of rice cakes or 100g oats, high day = 3 packs or 300g of oats. I am not aloud to use pro recover anymore.. This has been replaced with pro-peptide and a banana  I'll mix that into a thick angel delight type dish!

Pro-peptide AM and PM have been replaced with 200g of turkey now as your body uses more calories to digest the turkey so should aid in drying me out and shifting those last few lbs  No more steak, chicken or white fish!..

I feel pretty head strong at the moment, although I keep dreaming the same dream!! Hairy legs on stage with no tan? Another dream I have is me eating loads of junk and then thinking "SH!T, the show"..

Besides the auwful dreams everything is running its course and from what Harold has told me is on track and where it needs to be.

I am looking forward to getting to sunday as it will be the start of a new week and I'm off to see Derren Brown! I will be taking my turkey and veg in a freezer bag! Can't miss a meal now !!


----------



## greg fear

keep goin luke not long left now mate

got to say them dreams are pretty mad lmao


----------



## Captain Hero

sounds like everythings going well big lad, good luck with your show not long now eh!?


----------



## hackskii

You taking GH at night before bed or something?

That gives me wild dreams, melatonin does too.....lol


----------



## Littleluke

No mate I'm not using GH! Just lots running through my mind!


----------



## danimal

tren and gh together gave me the most f up dreams ever lol


----------



## bodybuilder

Luke

In your diet do you have things such as diet coke and sugar free jelly still?


----------



## Littleluke

No mate! Just water 

I love jelly though


----------



## hackskii

I didnt want to bring it up really but how come H has you on rice cakes?

I dont understand why he would put you on such a highly processed high GI food, would not the real deal whole grain rice be a better option?


----------



## 3752

this is down to Lukes Job i believe and his availability to eat through the day...


----------



## supercell

Hey Luke,

Good to see you today my friend.

I hope your mind is resting a little better.

What you have achieved thus far is staggering and all at the age of 20!!

Your discipline, single mindedness, resolve and humour is fantastic to see.

Stand proud and be counted. You belong on that stage and dont EVER forget that.

Remember too that this sport is all about learning and you are learning from one of the very best in this country. He has proved his worth time and time again and you really couldn't be in better hands with Harold.

You will learn a lot about your body and how it responds each time you compete but to have the kind of input you have had from the right people now will stand you in great stead for the future.

I was really impressed with you and the confidence you showed in your posing, your quarter turns are now perfect (just remember to keep your feet flat!!) and that confidence will shine through come the 6th April.

It can be a daunting prospect stripping down in front of seasoned competitors but remember we all have the same goal for you and thats to be the best you can be.

The next 2 weeks will be tough but also remember in the scheme of things 2 weeks is a blink of the eye. Before you know it you'll be up there showing off all that hard work.

Remember too that although you maybe lighter than some of the guys there, your physique is well balanced and your waist is like a wasp, your physique will not look one bit out of place.

I personally think (and I'm not blowing smoke up your ****) you stand a fantastic chance of winning this class.

When you are up there every second counts. The people and your friends/family in the audience are irrelavant, the judges are your best friends in the world for 15 minutes. Make eye contact with each of them, smile, show confidence and when standing relaxed tense every muscle in your body even if you feel like dying.

To win your first show would be something so special, so embrace it, taste it, want it so bad that nothing else matters because only then will you know what it feels like to think like a champion. Once you think like a champion you can then take it one step further and become that champion.

Well done Luke, I take my hat off to you.

James


----------



## simeon69

supercell said:


> Hey Luke,
> 
> Good to see you today my friend.
> 
> I hope your mind is resting a little better.
> 
> What you have achieved thus far is staggering and all at the age of 20!!
> 
> Your discipline, single mindedness, resolve and humour is fantastic to see.
> 
> Stand proud and be counted. You belong on that stage and dont EVER forget that.
> 
> Remember too that this sport is all about learning and you are learning from one of the very best in this country. He has proved his worth time and time again and you really couldn't be in better hands with Harold.
> 
> You will learn a lot about your body and how it responds each time you compete but to have the kind of input you have had from the right people now will stand you in great stead for the future.
> 
> I was really impressed with you and the confidence you showed in your posing, your quarter turns are now perfect (just remember to keep your feet flat!!) and that confidence will shine through come the 6th April.
> 
> It can be a daunting prospect stripping down in front of seasoned competitors but remember we all have the same goal for you and thats to be the best you can be.
> 
> The next 2 weeks will be tough but also remember in the scheme of things 2 weeks is a blink of the eye. Before you know it you'll be up there showing off all that hard work.
> 
> Remember too that although you maybe lighter than some of the guys there, your physique is well balanced and your waist is like a wasp, your physique will not look one bit out of place.
> 
> I personally think (and I'm not blowing smoke up your ****) you stand a fantastic chance of winning this class.
> 
> When you are up there every second counts. The people and your friends/family in the audience are irrelavant, the judges are your best friends in the world for 15 minutes. Make eye contact with each of them, smile, show confidence and when standing relaxed tense every muscle in your body even if you feel like dying.
> 
> To win your first show would be something so special, so embrace it, taste it, want it so bad that nothing else matters because only then will you know what it feels like to think like a champion. Once you think like a champion you can then take it one step further and become that champion.
> 
> Well done Luke, I take my hat off to you.
> 
> James


one off the best post ive read in a long while!!

sim


----------



## winger

James, once again you are the best and that goes for Paul too!

Putting in your time and knowledge is most impressive. My hats off to both of you!


----------



## Phil B

Hey Luke - it was good to see you guys today at the Ministry - as has been said so many times already keep your head strong - stick to the plan - the hard work is almost done. Every time you have any negative thoughts or cravings sut your eyes and think how youre gonna look on stage!!

BTW the dreams youre having - thats spooky - i have the same one where i turn up for a comp and strip down to realise i havent shaved down - LOL - i thought it was just me!!!

Phil


----------



## hackskii

supercell said:


> Hey Luke,
> 
> Good to see you today my friend.
> 
> I hope your mind is resting a little better.
> 
> What you have achieved thus far is staggering and all at the age of 20!!
> 
> Your discipline, single mindedness, resolve and humour is fantastic to see.
> 
> Stand proud and be counted. You belong on that stage and dont EVER forget that.
> 
> Remember too that this sport is all about learning and you are learning from one of the very best in this country. He has proved his worth time and time again and you really couldn't be in better hands with Harold.
> 
> You will learn a lot about your body and how it responds each time you compete but to have the kind of input you have had from the right people now will stand you in great stead for the future.
> 
> I was really impressed with you and the confidence you showed in your posing, your quarter turns are now perfect (just remember to keep your feet flat!!) and that confidence will shine through come the 6th April.
> 
> It can be a daunting prospect stripping down in front of seasoned competitors but remember we all have the same goal for you and thats to be the best you can be.
> 
> The next 2 weeks will be tough but also remember in the scheme of things 2 weeks is a blink of the eye. Before you know it you'll be up there showing off all that hard work.
> 
> Remember too that although you maybe lighter than some of the guys there, your physique is well balanced and your waist is like a wasp, your physique will not look one bit out of place.
> 
> I personally think (and I'm not blowing smoke up your ****) you stand a fantastic chance of winning this class.
> 
> When you are up there every second counts. The people and your friends/family in the audience are irrelavant, the judges are your best friends in the world for 15 minutes. Make eye contact with each of them, smile, show confidence and when standing relaxed tense every muscle in your body even if you feel like dying.
> 
> To win your first show would be something so special, so embrace it, taste it, want it so bad that nothing else matters because only then will you know what it feels like to think like a champion. Once you think like a champion you can then take it one step further and become that champion.
> 
> Well done Luke, I take my hat off to you.
> 
> James


This is one of the best post's I ever saw.........


----------



## greg fear

i agree gave me goose bumps reading it wtf


----------



## justdiscovering

totally agree ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^comes from another winner in every way .


----------



## hertderg

Inspirational words indeed James , I've read Luke's posts here and it's easy to see the young lad has a good head on young (big) shoulders and will go far in this game.

All the very best to you Luke, do yourself proud mate.


----------



## Littleluke

James - Thank you so much for that post and your continued support. You, phil and wade made me feel so relaxed when in all honesty I was extremely nervous about posing in front of you all.

That post was really heart felt and was recieved in the same way mate. You have given so much inspiration over your threads and help me develop that dersire to compete. To be told I have a good physique, a winning physique by someone at your level feels amazing.

Thank you again, was great to see you all. Feels great to call you my friend


----------



## Littleluke

Here's a pic of how my legs are looking with some blood in them.


----------



## Littleluke

I thanked James for an amazing post but would also like to thank all of you for keeping me so focused. Not long to go! I'm so excited. Please! on the day of the show come and introduce yourself if we haven't already met! You're all great


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

legs are looking pretty cut now luke.

not long to go!

wonder if you are as excited as me? im like a little kid!! all giddy


----------



## Littleluke

I am very excited mate! It's going to be a fantastic day


----------



## Guest

Looking great mate well done, this has been a fantatastic thread thanks for making it i learnt a lot:lift:


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for reading it mate.

I finish work on thursday and am off until my show therefore if anything needs changing it will be easy to adjust as I will have alot of free time. I will be practising posing LOADS! I am happy with my compulsary's just need to finalise my routine and nail it. I will be keeping ti very simple but making sure I display my physique to its absoilute best.

Not much time left but plenty to get things bang on!

Stay tuned.


----------



## gym rat

Con said:


> Looking great mate well done, this has been a fantatastic thread thanks for making it i learnt a lot:lift:


couldnt agree more, luke you definatly are an inspiration mate, and shows just how much your body changes with dieting


----------



## gunit

Well done with your diet mate,you have made some great improvements to your physique and i am sure you will do well at the qualifier.

Should be a great lineup this year.

Well done again and all the best in the last few weeks

Gary Farr


----------



## Big_Dan

making sound progress mate !!

will try my best to come and watch the show !!


----------



## winger

Some pleeeese video tape and snap some pics of Luke, DB and Scotty!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

i think my familly will be videoing and taking pics, will tell them to anyway.


----------



## smithy26

winger said:


> Some pleeeese video tape and snap some pics of Luke, DB and Scotty!


Il be there with a camera, il try and get a pic of all three together, if they are up for it


----------



## winger

Thanks stud.


----------



## DB

smithy26 said:


> Il be there with a camera, il try and get a pic of all three together, if they are up for it


No worries.. make sure its after my class so i'm pumped and they are flat


----------



## smithy26

winger said:


> Thanks stud.


your welcome


----------



## Littleluke

Sounds good to me! I will be taking a camera with me so will definately get some photos of the three of us! It's going to be a fantastic day! I will be around all morning then after pre-judging I'll be going back to a mates to focus on eating and resting for the evening show. That's the great things about juniors, we will be on first! So we can sit in the audience muching our flapjacks and easter eggs watching the rest of the show! lol


----------



## jjb1

Littleluke said:


> Here's a pic of how my legs are looking with some blood in them.


legs are good luke best of luck this last bit has got to be hard i imagine


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mate. Really happy with how it has all progressed!

A way to go yet though


----------



## 3752

2 weeks left to go Luke stay positive and focused mate..


----------



## simeon69

just a quick question more about the shows itself really! can we watch the pre-judging or are the tickets for the evening show and the seminar

thanks

sim


----------



## Littleluke

Tickets are for the whole day mate


----------



## simeon69

thanks mate see you there hope to grab a chat with you!! dont be scared when you see a black man approching you lol (only messing)

good luck with it but your looking very impressive

sim


----------



## Littleluke

LOL!

There will be loads of us mate! Lots of time for chat! see you there.


----------



## bodybuilder

how do you make the oats and pro-peptide? do you add egg whites?


----------



## squat_this

All sounding and looking good Luke. Keep up the hard work mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks guys!

As for the pro-peptide,

All I do is cook my oats (50g)

Let them cool, then mix up some pro peptide into a thick mixture.. Pour it into the oats and mash a banana in there aswell. Job done.

I tend to have it cold mostly to save time, just as nice. 

INFACT, I'm not aloud it anymore! Breakfast is now turkey, porrige and a banana !


----------



## smithy26

Littleluke said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> As for the pro-peptide,
> 
> All I do is cook my oats (50g)
> 
> Let them cool, then mix up some pro peptide into a thick mixture.. Pour it into the oats and mash a banana in there aswell. Job done.
> 
> I tend to have it cold mostly to save time, just as nice.
> 
> INFACT, I'm not aloud it anymore! Breakfast is now turkey, porrige and a banana !


turkey for breakfast...........yum


----------



## Littleluke

Breakfast of champions  lol


----------



## Littleluke

A short update for you all..

I am absolutely shattered today! Hunger is at its worst! My carbs are extremely low being 20g rice per meal and no carbs after my half 6 meal!

BUT! I am really leaning out.. The skin on my torso is like tracing paper, it looks see through! lol.. I am on a medium carb day tomorrow so it won't be such a hard day.. I've cut out splenda and just flavour my oats with cinemon.. I still love eatin it!

I am looking forward to thursday as this is my last day at work until the show! I will be seeing H on friday which is when we will structure the final stages of my prep! Very exciting!

Hope your all good.

Luke


----------



## bigden

cinamon on oats mmm cant beat it lol i love it always add it to mine


----------



## clarkey

Great stuff Luke you sound so positive which is great cant wait see the improvements you have made..how have you found the introduction of Tren? less than 2 weeks to go my friend!!!


----------



## 3752

Luke try mixing your oats with protein powder then add hot water now this is nice...

I will probably be down at Harolds next monday mate if you are not taking the missis out or washing your hair come on up and train with me...


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> I will probably be down at Harolds next monday mate if you are not taking the missis out or washing your hair come on up and train with me...


FPMSL!

quality Paul!

he'll find an excuse no doubt!


----------



## Littleluke

You're on Paul! Have that whole week off 

Clarkey - I have only been on tren a week now and to be honest haven't noticed much, it will be my 4th jab tonight so hoping to see it kick in this week. I'm definately feeling more hungry though and I am aware this can be related to tren...

Oh and Paul, I used to mix my protein with oats but I'm not aloud protein powder anymore! Just turkey, oats, sweet spud, rice, flax seed oil and veg


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

if you dont mind me asking, what is the difference in eating turkey and chicken??


----------



## Magic Torch

Pscarb said:


> I will probably be down at Harolds next monday mate if you are not taking the missis out or washing your hair come on up and train with me...


HAHAHAHAHA LMFAO

Wait till the Mastron hits, there will be no hair to wash


----------



## 3752

1988-s.leeson said:


> if you dont mind me asking, what is the difference in eating turkey and chicken??


turkey has a tendency to dry you out more than chicken and it has less fat, i dont switch over to turkey until the last 48-72 hrs this is plenty of time to use it as a drying out tool...


----------



## bodybuilder

i added egg whites to mine today and it was disgusting sounds much nicer without it!

my concern is am not using whole food as am substituting it for protein powder, does that bother you to much?

Also somedays do you get fat days and dont think you are changing? the last two days i havent trained due to it being my days off and i keep thinking i dont like any diff n am 7 weeks out now!


----------



## 3752

we all go through fat and small days when dieting mate the key is not to let it effect our diets as this will do more harm than good...

i never have a whole food protein source for breakfast it is nearly always powder...done me no harm


----------



## DB

Pscarb said:


> we all go through fat and small days when dieting mate the key is not to let it effect our diets as this will do more harm than good...
> 
> i never have a whole food protein source for breakfast it is nearly always powder...done me no harm


oh man i couldnt live without my oats&eggs for breakfast! favourite meal of the day 365days a year! (or 366 this time around  )


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

good to see your still going well luke,good luck as its getting close now.

my brekies just cold water,oats,pro pep,bannana mixed in blender, quick and lovley.


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> i never have a whole food protein source for breakfast it is nearly always powder...done me no harm


By your pics you are right Paul.

Is there a favorite brand you prefer?

Sorry for the mini hijack big cut Luke.


----------



## supercell

Pscarb said:


> we all go through fat and small days when dieting mate the key is not to let it effect our diets as this will do more harm than good...
> 
> i never have a whole food protein source for breakfast it is nearly always powder...done me no harm


Me too, I know against popular thinking but I keep them in right up to show day. Protein is protein whatever form it comes in and as I worry not about sodium in it, it doesn't bother me, just helps keep the vascularity and fullness.

Although must admit I'm a sucker for steak, egg and chips for breakie but my guess is that you arent able to have that

Sorry mate I couldn't resist!

J


----------



## 3752

winger said:


> Is there a favorite brand you prefer?


i use Extreme Protein mate and sometimes i mix 1 scoop of Muscle Milk in with a scoop of Extreme as a change....


----------



## Littleluke

supercell said:


> Me too, I know against popular thinking but I keep them in right up to show day. Protein is protein whatever form it comes in and as I worry not about sodium in it, it doesn't bother me, just helps keep the vascularity and fullness.
> 
> Although must admit I'm a sucker for steak, egg and chips for breakie but my guess is that you arent able to have that
> 
> Sorry mate I couldn't resist!
> 
> J


I will get you back for that one James, don't you worry!! We'll be in Nandos after the show, you'll turn around for one second and BAM!!! No more chips on your plate


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> I will get you back for that one James, don't you worry!! We'll be in Nandos after the show, you'll turn around for one second and BAM!!! No more chips on your plate


Funny lol , How long to your show now?


----------



## hertderg

Warstu said:


> Funny lol , How long to your show now?


Shows on the 6th April - the date has been mentioned a sh*t load of times.


----------



## Littleluke

Seriously Wartsu mate read the f()cking thread! As mentioned it has already been said about 100x.. I don't want this thread filled with pointless questions as it's a reference for me and others.


----------



## Magic Torch

Luke whats the plan till Friday mate? What training you hitting?

Any idea what H is going to suggest for the last week?


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> I will get you back for that one James, don't you worry!! We'll be in Nandos after the show, you'll turn around for one second and BAM!!! No more chips on your plate


Not if i get to them first...

Oh and just to rub it in J and i was having a nice little feed in Nando's last sat...

Hows the nerves mate ?

S


----------



## Littleluke

Jamie - I find out what the plan is for the final week this weekend! I see H on Friday late afternoon and then we go from there! Looking forward to have it mapped out. Going to be pretty intense in the last week but can't bloody wait to be honest!

Pitbull - I am nervous mate but confident I will look the best I can for my first show! It's very daunting but you spend so much time focused on the diet you forget!


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> Pitbull - I am nervous mate but confident I will look the best I can for my first show! It's very daunting but you spend so much time focused on the diet you forget!


Must admit my nerves have kicked in over the last few days, more so about getting up on stage then my condition. But even so keep thinking i'm not quite there yet, mind games ! lol

S


----------



## DB

pitbull said:


> Must admit my nerves have kicked in over the last few days, more so about getting up on stage then my condition. But even so keep thinking i'm not quite there yet, mind games ! lol
> 
> S


dont bother showing up then dude


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> Seriously Wartsu mate read the f()cking thread! As mentioned it has already been said about 100x.. I don't want this thread filled with pointless questions as it's a reference for me and others.


I have been reading this thread just missed that bit soz mate first sunday of next month


----------



## redsgift101

have u watched the war for the worlds on bb.com for advice,its just a thought and as bob says if they call you out and then leave you out ur the frontrunner good luck


----------



## jjb1

Littleluke said:


> Seriously Wartsu mate read the f()cking thread! As mentioned it has already been said about 100x.. I don't want this thread filled with pointless questions as it's a reference for me and others.


lol! dieting is lush init luke


----------



## wogihao

Littleluke said:


> Seriously Wartsu mate read the f()cking thread! As mentioned it has already been said about 100x.. I don't want this thread filled with pointless questions as it's a reference for me and others.


lol - you need to learn to handle the fans more gracefully Luke, otherwise who will buy your videos/photos/used underwear?


----------



## Littleluke

You will mate  lol! I have an excuse... I'm dieting LOL!

He knows I mean no harm by it..


----------



## wogihao

Littleluke said:


> You will mate  lol! I have an excuse... I'm dieting LOL!
> 
> He knows I mean no harm by it..


:laugh:


----------



## Newbie2k8

So when is the show? (joke) 

But seriously, you deserve to do well, your dedication is amazing - your training, diet you even missed out on going on holiday, ddin't you? You are a true inspriation and motivation to/for newbies like me. Just wanna wish you good luck. Not long now...


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Newbie mate.. Yes I missed going to florida as I just couldn't have kept it up! I booked a holiday to new york though for my birthday in may  .. Going to treat the girlfriend big time! She has been fanatastic. I posted it before and will again.. Having a supporting structure around you from your family and friends is so needed!


----------



## 3752

in my opinion Luke you really cannot compete without a supportive family, my wife is a rock when it comes to me dieting...


----------



## Warstu

Littleluke said:


> You will mate  lol! I have an excuse... I'm dieting LOL!
> 
> He knows I mean no harm by it..


All good fella hope all goes well on the day matey


----------



## winger

DB said:


> dont bother showing up then dude


Is pitbull in your class?


----------



## DB

winger said:


> Is pitbull in your class?


how did u guess!


----------



## Littleluke

I got a couple of photos tonight in the gym after my cardio session. I'm very low carbs at the moment.. The lighting isn't great but you can see improvement I believe.

No leg shots as my boxers have a hole in them at the front now LOL

My stomach is now as tight as the skin around my wrist it's crazy! lower back still carrying a small amount and so are lower glutes.. I believe alot of this will be gone when dehydrating etc 

Thank you guys


----------



## dmcc

Bloody hell.... looking good Luke.


----------



## Clydefrog

Looking really tight. Going by your third pic, I think you will really impress the judges if you can highlight your small waist in your posing.


----------



## hackskii

pic # 3 looks really cool.


----------



## smithy26

awesome mate , ripped up nicely , third pic looks cool with the tiny waist, good job


----------



## DB

awesome quarter turn Luke...

remember to be pushing those legs together to get more ham showing tho!!

u need to see his waist in real life.. its TINY! real aesthetic physique u have brought to the table here lukey


----------



## Guest

Said it before say it again your looking amazing mate!

I pity the other juniors as your bringing a real package to the comp!

I know weight doesnt matter in the slightest but seeing that i am your height and prepping for a show i am very curious to how heavy you are as you look real big mate


----------



## Captain Hero

You look fantastic mate!! very impressed


----------



## wogihao

Good luck with the show Luke, if you can hold that condition you should do well - now its just a case of waiting to see what your compition will be like on the day.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you so much guys. I'm about 80kilos at the moment. Down from 89.4.

Someone actually came up to me today and said how much I has "beefed up", what was I taking etc.. When I told them I've lost nearlly ten kilos there jaw dropped lol.

Lots of posing practise left to do to get it spot on but I am happy with the type of physique I will be presenting.

With now approaching the final stages of my prep I'd just like to wish everyone who is competing luck. And thank everyone for the support. I doubt I will post any photos up but I said that before. I will see  .. Got to do some posed shots for boditronics so may get them on here


----------



## genesis

Jesus christ luke your waist is Tiny, looking ripped to the bone mate best of luck


----------



## Five-O

Looking great Lukey babes, you must be very happy with your condition, its deffo a strongpoint that you need to use to the best advantage!


----------



## Five-O

Warstu said:


> Crazy forearms , your looking really cut am Jealous of your veins in your arms , your bf% looking well under 10% any ideas what it is?


I thought you'd done with the pointless questions, ffs man, whats it matter what % he is, he looks awesome, its deffo sub 7% IMO.


----------



## Captain Hero

Five-O said:


> I thought you'd done with the pointless questions, ffs man, whats it matter what % he is, he looks awesome, *its deffo sub 7% IMO.*


ROFLJEOK 

aaaaaaaaah 

Must be about that Warstu


----------



## delhibuilder

Hi luke,

ive been quite interested in this post for the last 3 hours its taken me reading it. you have really cut up well, and have managed to keep consistent in your quest to become a champ.

even though you may seem like only a 19 year old, you have shown all young and old what dedication and constistancy can do.

secondly the amount of support you have received really makes me do a competetion next year. just worried about hairloss lol.

anyway i must say i have been quite surprised by James continuosly offering his support, hed seem the complete opposite, to what id expected, i personally would love to train with him and im sure im not the only one.also the support from other members.

anyway best of luck mate, nearly there, you must have done yourself proud comming this far, even though H has helped you,YOU have done ALL the hard work, looks like his advice IS working.

hope to see you there ill be comming along TO SEE YOU WIN, with a few friends of mines to see the show and to show some support

best of luck.:lift:


----------



## 3752

you look really good luke wonder how you will look gasping for air on your back after training on monday


----------



## winger

Wow Luke, you look really good now, well you did before but damn. mg: Great job and you better post up more pics in a few days!


----------



## pob80

Looking really good well done mate your condition is awsome as every one has said waist is tiny and your peeled you must be pleased in your self what you have achieved through the whole of your prep


----------



## donggle

the striations in your chest and vascularity look brilliant especially in the last shot. your waist is so small, looking great luke. although i'd love to be there, i can't make it down to the show.

best of luck!


----------



## Newbie2k8

I bet the wait of bieng able to eat anything you want is driving you mad, would do me anyway.


----------



## greg fear

looking amazing luke well done

you say u were on really low carbs

how much per day if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Pompey Tim

Looking excellent Luke, I've really enjoyed this thread, stuff like this makes for great motivation.

Keep up the good work, not long now mate


----------



## jsav

How about the hair Luke!!!!! LOL. I know we have had this discussion before. Make you look bigger if you get rid of that mop IMO.

Good luck mate, sorry I cannot make the show. Catch up with you when I get back.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you everyone. I am pleased with where I am at but still not happy. Lots to do still but it will be done 

Paul - Completely forgot about monday! Can't wait  lol


----------



## Tall

Luke - what is your waist currently at mate...? Looks tiny - ~26in...?


----------



## Littleluke

Jsav - My hair is a bit long but is getting cut alot shorter this friday. BUT only the gear will get rid of my hair as I'm never losing my style.. I think it makes me stand out more wether you see that as bad or not! Plus my girlfriend would kill me LOL


----------



## Littleluke

TH&S - I actually don't know.. It must be 28inches or so. It should tighten up more though in the coming week. Especially when I dehydrate  .. Looking forward to carbing up now


----------



## Littleluke

Just a very quick update..

I awoke this morning.. Still low carbs but when I went to the toilet about 5am my abdominals and lats were convered in veins.. Looked awesome! Can't wait to get some dam carbs in me!!! Bring on saturday 

Today is my final day at work until the show! It's handy having a laptop on the shop floor and as it's a week day the foot fall in the store isn't too bad so gives me hours of article reading! I recently read Pauls article regarding insulin which was a fantastic read and has got me thinking of a few things regarding my post comp bulk 

I have 3 tubs of boditronics express whey on its way! cookies and cream, choc orange and caramel peanut! I thought I would stock up as I will be eating lots of oats, protein and peanut butter LOL!

Man oh man I am one hungry little f()cker!


----------



## Magic Torch

LOL good effort mate, keep it up, good luck with Harold - and the Carb up


----------



## 3752

Luke dont be so worried about Monday mate i will make sure i have a V Low carb day on sunday just for you 

I can get to the gym at 2.00pm is that ok for you mate?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Luke! wat can i say bro! You look awesome! well done! you really have impressed me! cant w8 to see u show day!


----------



## Tiger81

You look fantastic dude you deserve to be a champion, you have a really nice shape, good proportions, as i said before your rebound is gonna be amazing, make sure you keep an off season log as well.

Good luck.


----------



## drb

You're looking awesome mate! all the best for the comp.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Amazing pics luke


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just for luke

comparison pics from when you started your journal


----------



## Littleluke

Wow.. That's motivating. Haven't even looked back at my old pictures to be honest just been looking ahead all the time.

Your support has been fantastic and I can't wait to see you all at the show and thank you in person. No [email protected] though I'm afraid lads.. I'll save that after the Nandos  LOL

On a serious note, that shocked me a bit seeing the changes!


----------



## stow

> good to see your still going well luke,good luck as its getting close now.
> 
> my brekies just cold water,oats,pro pep,bannana mixed in blender, quick and lovley.


Do you blend the oats mate?

I never tried blending oats with protein etc, does it work ok?

(Sorry to use your thread Luke)


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

yes mate i just put the cold water in the blender with oats protein bannana in my morning shake works spot on, quick and lovely real smooth.i got this from nine pack and did it ever since.

i m so sorry for useing your thread here luke i feel crap, just thought i d replie. but on the positive side i m following your post and good to see ya looking so good.


----------



## Littleluke

By all means conversations regarding dieting are welcome as someone will read that and think, emmmmm !! I'll try that  . Plus I started the conversation about it anyway so don't you dare feel crap.

I never blend the oats, just mix it straight into my protein with water  . I mix it really thick, probably too thick for non dieters but your taste buds completely change when dieting. You really begin to appreciate every mouthfull of food! I chew my turkey for a good 30 seconds before swallowing !!


----------



## drb

After your comp Luke will you be doing a "bulk" log or just crack on and bang on the mass.The reason i ask is i was interested in how quickly you'll bump up your calories because i remember earlier in your log you said that you are going to clean bulk.


----------



## Littleluke

drb - I'm wanting to remain lean after the show but I don't think it will be possible whilst gaining alot of mass.

I think for the first few days I am just going to relax and enjoy my food.. Still have my oats and whey for breakfast but chuck in some cashews, peanut butter etc. Probably do the same again mid morning then lunch go and grab a Nandos etc, KFC whatever I fancy.. Lot of meals out with Hayley aswell. I will structure myself a new training routine and diet within the 3 days after the show to begin on Thursday 10th when I return to work. I have about 26 flapjacks flapjacks, loads of protein bars etc which I will just snack on between meals in the off season.

My goal is to exceed my 14stone 4lb but keep as lean as possible by the end of my post comp cycle.

If you read my off season diet at the start of the thread it invloved alot of Bananas.. This will all be changed for oats and rice cakes now  ..


----------



## Littleluke

Just to add to the above, I will see what H thinks I should do regarding my off season. But.. as I said before the first few days will just be a case of eating what I fancy.


----------



## drb

Fair one mate, you deserve it, good luck in the comp mate.


----------



## jjb1

you should have called this the peptide oats mix thread ;-)

looking really good you must be pleased bro i think rewards are around the corner for you


----------



## tiptoe

Nice one mate you are looking spot on. Keep up the good work mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you 

Here's an example of what I would like the monday after the show to look like in regards to food. I have alot of time to think at the moment as work is dead! LOL

06.30 - 5g glutamine.

07.00 100g Banana Cake, 50 oats mix with 2 scoops Boditronics Express whey caramel peanut, 1 desert spoon of peanut butter. (I will be dipping the banana cake into this)

09.30 - 10 - 100g oats, cashew nuts, 2 scoops express whey.

1.00 - Meal with the lads at Nandos or Pizza hut!

3.30 - 100g oats, cashew nuts, 2 scoops express whey.

5.30 - 100g basmati, 200g turkey, 200g veg + Nandos piri piri bbq sauce.

9.30 - 100g basmati, 200g turkey, 200g veg + Nandos piri piri bbq sauce.

11.30 - Express whey choc flavour, tablespoon of peanut butter mixed in water.. liquid snickers before bed 

In between meals I will be tackling my protein bars and flapjacks.. !!! Should be about 6000 cals + LOL! Cannot wait. I will update you the day after to see if I did anything near this. I have a sneaky feeling I won't be able to eat as much as I think LOL not much room in my stomach judging from the quarter turn pic LOL

Paul S - That time sounds cool mate. Drop me a text and I will let you know on friday once I've spoken to H and seen what he wants my training to be like in the final week  .. Either way I'll be down to see you as I would like your opinion on my physique  Oh and mate just a quick reminder about the recipe


----------



## Big_Dan

Seems like youve got everythin to plan mate !!

I take my hat off to you my friend !

you have done somewhat excellent !!

good luck with the comp !!


----------



## 3752

Luke don't plan your diet for the week after the show just relax and eat what you want believe me sticking to a diet is not the best idea, your body will need rest and one of the best ways is to eat loads....

you will build good weight after a comp the rebound is by far the best time to build new muscle Harold is an advocate of the post comp rebound so i am sure he will have this planned...


----------



## Littleluke

OK Paul mate. I like the sound of that better to be honest


----------



## justdiscovering

luke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im amazed i have no words in the 19 years ive been following bbing and training ive always had something to say about a physique good or bad,but holy mother****ing **** for a first timer im speechless.james was inspirational but dude if i say anymore il be classed as gay .respect for the pupil and teacher.


----------



## S.James.87

wow just been flicking through your posts and you are looking brilliant. your goin to blow them away. some fantastic improvements along the way aswel. Good luck


----------



## Littleluke

Justdiscovering - I'm a junior not a first timer  . Thank you mate 

I don't mean to sound off atall but no-one can say "you'll blow them away" especially when guys like scott are bringing fantastic physiques to the table. You never know who will turn up on the day!


----------



## squat_this

Looking $hit hot Luke. Really well done mate.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

thanks for that luke.

i think we can both stand up there proud of what we have achieved for a our 1st shows.

maybe we will be called up for pose-offs with eachother! good pic oportunity!

im not going to be posting any more pics now, i think a bit of a supprise on the day will be exciting for both of us.

cant wait to see what other competition there is, juniors catagories are never usually flooded with entrants.

should be a great day, not looking forward to my 3 weeks extra dieting for the second show i just want to eat!!!


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate! Yes we'll get some good photos 

Don't worry about dieting for the next show, I'll do all the eating for you LOL


----------



## genesis

Littleluke said:


> Yes we'll get some good photos


I was going to mention this, i wont be at the show as i live friggin miles away and im working  So can someone take some high res pics and post them up in this joint!


----------



## BigToby91

hey luke

good luke with the south coast mate, looking forward to see how you look on the day

no doubt you will rock!

see you in 10 days!

stay strong brother!

Toby


----------



## donggle

any idea on your measurements at the moment luke? especially interested in the difference between waist and chest, looks huge.


----------



## winger

bump for more pics of his hair.


----------



## Littleluke

Hello toby mate! Yes I look forward to seeing you mate! Come an inroduce yourself or if I see you first I will  Good to hear from you mate, keep plugging away!

Estfna - I don't measure my arms/waist etc because I really don't see the point. When you work full time and are prepping for a show everything is rushed as you have so much to do. I don't have the time to worry about measurements. At what point do the judges ask you how big your waist, arms, quads etc are?


----------



## S.James.87

I don't mean to sound off atall but no-one can say "you'll blow them away" especially when guys like scott are bringing fantastic physiques to the table. You never know who will turn up on the day!


----------



## Littleluke

thank you mate


----------



## Littleluke

I recieved my supplements from boditronics yesterday! OMG! The caramel peanut whey smells amazing and has a well reserved spot in 150g oats tomorrow on my high carb day LOL! I also recieved my T-shirts which are cool and say "sponsored by boditronics" on the front  .

I am off work now until after my show.. Just off to get my hair cut.. Definately going shorter but not short  May even get some colour thrown in


----------



## greg fear

Littleluke said:


> I recieved my supplements from boditronics yesterday! OMG! The caramel peanut whey smells amazing and has a well reserved spot in 150g oats tomorrow on my high carb day LOL! I also recieved my T-shirts which are cool and say "sponsored by boditronics" on the front  .
> 
> I am off work now until after my show.. Just off to get my hair cut.. Definately going shorter but not short  May even get some colour thrown in


with your sponsership now with boditronics

u can spend more money on your hair lol :blowme:


----------



## Kezz

The peanut caramel flavour is bloody awesome, its my favourite one by far


----------



## Incredible Bulk

colour your hair but dont let it detract attention from your physique!!!


----------



## Tall

I once had Silver highlights put in my posing Mullet


----------



## genesis

TH&S said:


> I once had Silver highlights put in my posing Mullet


sexy!

What comp was that?


----------



## genesis

Incredible Bulk said:


> colour your hair but dont let it detract attention from your physique!!!


yeh i agree i went to the nabba north west a few years ago and this guy had a cracking physique but all's i could look at was a big green and pink spiky bonce


----------



## squat_this

TH&S said:


> I once had Silver highlights put in my posing Mullet


Going prematurely grey doesn't count as highlights mate.

Agree with all the comments about how it is impossible to say where Luke will place etc. because no one knows who is going to turn up and in what condition. What Luke can be sure of though is that he has done his damned best by the look of it and at this early stage of his BB career that is what is important.


----------



## Tall

genesis said:


> sexy!
> 
> What comp was that?


That was the comp to pull the most PR girls when Gatecrasher had its VIP only relaunch party.

But thats another story for a different thread. Perhaps in the MA


----------



## winger

Could this be Luke in a few years?


----------



## hertderg

winger said:


> Could this be Luke in a few years?


PMSL - cruel b*stard


----------



## donggle

Littleluke said:


> Estfna - I don't measure my arms/waist etc because I really don't see the point. When you work full time and are prepping for a show everything is rushed as you have so much to do. I don't have the time to worry about measurements. At what point do the judges ask you how big your waist, arms, quads etc are?


nothing to do with the show itself. just to get a better idea of your taper as i'm sure photo's don't do you justice.


----------



## Littleluke

Right.

I went to see big H today about half 4 after his interview with flex magazine. He has structured sat - thursday nxt week. I go and see him again next thursday.

He was extremely happy with how I am looking and said I am on track and where he wants me to be. My legs won't be trained up until the show now and cardio will be stopped on tuesday!

I am carbing up tomorrow on oats/rice and at 8.30 a large pizza which I cannot wait for.

I feel great today, extremely tired physically but mentally I'm good! Looking forward to a good nights sleep tonight as last night I couldn't sleep! Kept thinking about too much! Althought the tren doesn't bloody help!

I won't be updating any pictures in this final week so the next shots you see will be of me on stage. I will take lots of photos this week and will post them after the show.

I have really enjoyed making this journal and look forward to completing the final chapter.

I will possibly be making a competition rebound thread after to keep you all update with how I look after the show 

Cheers guys.

Luke


----------



## hackskii

I enjoyed reading your journal bro.


----------



## hertderg

^^^^^^^^^^^ I Second that Luke - Good luck mate and it'll be great to read a rebound thread as I don't think one has been done yet].


----------



## cellaratt

Being new to the board I just started reading your journal but it looks like you've had a exciting journey...Good luck at the show ...you're gonna do great...


----------



## hilly

just saw the latest pics mate you look awesome. Keep up the hard work im sure you will breeze thru it and bring in a good package to the show.

hilly


----------



## supercell

FANTISIMO!!!!!!!

You have come in very well since I saw you Luke, very well indeed.

Those pics are great. The side shot in the quarter turns will just blow the judges away.

Also the hands together most musc is a great shot to hit.

Massive well done Luke and like I said in my last post think like a champion from now until you step off the stage from your pre judging.

With your physique, mindset, confidence and presentation the judges will only have one option....trust me. I'll see you at the British finals mate in October, there is absolutely *NO *doubt in my mind of that.

J


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you mate. I'm still not happy with how I look yet but am confident I will come in sharp.

It means alot having your input my friend.

 Luke


----------



## BigToby91

mate your legs look shredded!

your going to whipe the floor at this show....

all the best bud, will be seeing you on stage soon (thinking about doing the lemington spa!)

stay strong don't let the mental thing take over!

see you next weekend!


----------



## Davo

Hi Luke, excellent work mate looking GREAT! I wish you all the best for the show.

How have you found the dieting mentally by the way? Obviously your physique has come on leaps and bounds but has there been times when you havent felt happy i.e. days where you felt fat or small etc (which you obviously ARENT by the way lol!) or have just wandered whether its worth all the effort?

I cant wait for the show pics and rebound journal mate, 1 more week to go! Well done Luke.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys.

How has the diet been?

Well... Initially it was fine apart from overcooking my turkey making it very difficult to eat! As the weeks went on I felt more hunger and the food began to drop. I actually like crispy turkey now 

The first few weeks were quite easy but stressful as I dropped alot of water but personally didn't notice any massive changes in my physique. I think I expected too much too early to be honest but you learn from experience.

Mentally it is now at its hardest! With only one week to go the panic has set in and I'm worried about how I will look on the day etc. I'm very tired and craving food. BUT I am also very determined to bring the best possible package so the cravings can remain.

I'm not really sure what else I can add really. The journey has been covered in the thread, lots of ups and downs. I think I will take an auwful lot from this prep in terms of knowledge and knowing how my body responds etc.

The biggest emotion of all though is excitement. I can't wait for the day!


----------



## wogihao

Nothing worse than overcooked turkey, lol its so dry its harsh.


----------



## supercell

I dunno I slightly burnt my pizza, garlic bread and potato wedges tonight and I really had to force it down with a McDonalds milk shake.

Life can be a real bitch sometimes.

J


----------



## 3752

supercell said:


> I dunno I slightly burnt my pizza, garlic bread and potato wedges tonight and I really had to force it down with a McDonalds milk shake.
> 
> Life can be a real bitch sometimes.
> 
> J


so the diet going well then james


----------



## MXD

supercell said:


> I dunno I slightly burnt my pizza, garlic bread and potato wedges tonight and I really had to force it down with a McDonalds milk shake.
> 
> Life can be a real bitch sometimes.
> 
> J


pmsl


----------



## DB

supercell said:


> I dunno I slightly burnt my pizza, garlic bread and potato wedges tonight and I really had to force it down with a McDonalds milk shake.
> 
> Life can be a real bitch sometimes.
> 
> J


LOL! i had to go to maccy D's today and sit in the queue smelling all th enice food! :boohoo:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

now...the end is near...the time has come (nearly)....for the final curtain.... 

lol

6 days to go! i've got my missus coming down to watch the show sunday as well. Can't wait to cheer you on mate.


----------



## Littleluke

So much support! I hope you're all bringing me some chocolate  LOL I'll have over 30 bars LOL


----------



## greg fear

gd luck for the final stages luke you have

done a great job, im sure the judges will notice this

come show time


----------



## clarkey

Its already been said Luke..but well done to you Sir you have shown great maturity and determination and you will produce an excellent package on the day without a doubt. You have done all you can and produced a physique you can be proud of and it just may be a winner on the day


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys! What time will you be at the show clarkey? I'll look out for you mate!

A little update for you guys.

I have been running through my posing routine today and am quite happy with it. My condition improves daily but so does the feeling of exhaustion! I had a photo shoot with my girlfriend today at venture and got some topless shots. I will see how much they cost when viewing them next wednesday and hopefully post some up. The one of my back looked sick and shredded which I was pleased with!

I have decided to stop putting spices etc on my turkey and keep everythin 100% dry for the final week. It's like chewing a rubber dogs toy but I'm so hungry it's lovely! It's so close now and crazy that I'm organising a night out with the lads and misses next week! Feels like ages since I have been out (IT HAS BEEN)..

I'm very happy with how things stand although my mind plays tricks on me from time to time.. Your support has been nothing short of amazing! You are all a huge part in my prep and I thank you for your continued input and following of this lengthy thread.

You guys are great!

Luke


----------



## clarkey

Luke I will be at the show early mate prob around 11:30ish Im leaving Nottingham at 9 am. You prob wont recognize me with my off season round face  I'll come over and have a chat with you mate.


----------



## DB

i guess i should find out what time i need to get there for hadn't I... eeekkk


----------



## TaintedSoul

Luke you looking brilliant mate. Make me who's probably been doing gym almost twice as long as you have been doing it feel ashamed. You have made great gains over the last year.

All the best.


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> You are all a huge part in my prep and I thank you for your continued input and following of this lengthy thread.
> 
> You guys are great!
> 
> Luke


It's your hard work and desire that all of us post on your thread you stud you.

All bullsh1ting aside you look really good and ready.

If you have one weakness, your legs could be better, but on that little tiny waist, you are proportional.

Go do that comp and make UK-M proud you winner you.

If any of you guys say get a room I will bitch slap you.


----------



## greg fear

luke what does your carbing up phase look like? prior to the show


----------



## 3752

choics choices...

choice one:

train with me at Harolds gym and get totally fukced up

Choice two:

go and take some polaroids with ya missis and ya top off.....

shame you choose choice two as me and Harold had an awesome workout 

well the silver lining will be when you get the cost of the pics  i had some done 2yrs ago with venture and for 8 pics they cost £1200


----------



## Littleluke

Yeh I know mate they are rediculous! I still had a great chest session yesterday and despite being on next to no carbs I got a rediculous almost painfull pump and you could see striations all over my chest with a real grainy look.

Thank you for sending me the recipe Paul, I will discuss it with Harold on Thursday.

As for carbing up, this also will be discussed with H on Thursday so at present I don't know how we will be going about it. I imagin the first couple of days will be sweet spud, rice etc and I'm almost certain on the day it will be LOADS of rice cakes and honey. I'll probably nip out for a KFC after pre-judging with Baz! I will update you all with the plans on thursday.

I totally agree winger legs need some work. The cuts have really started coming out since I dropped leg training. I have also been advised by H to stop cardio now aswell which feels weird!

My focus now in the off season is to eat clean (obviously not for the first week) and focus on bringing out my quads, hams calves ALOT more. Obviously I want to improve everything but these are my main areas.

Thanks guys

Luke


----------



## Guest

You have come on really well mate since I last saw your pics mate, top job! Il be there giving you some support mate, not that you will need much more lol! Your attitude and dedication to your prep has been 100% spot on, all the best, see you sunday.


----------



## shorty

hi luke great work so far mate!!.... quick question, in order to improve your legs, are you looking to leave other body parts out until your legs are upto speed with everything else... you know like james l has been told to stop training arms and shoulders lol!

i say this as my legs need to be bigger in proportion to my upper body also..just wondered what your plan is?

cheers matey!


----------



## ah24

Pscarb said:


> shame you choose choice two as me and Harold had an awesome workout


I saw you there yesterday mate, looking fkin huge and real lean.

Was going to say hi but you were in the middle of training then left pretty quick so didn't get a chance


----------



## Littleluke

Shorty - I am just going to hit them alot harder and more diverse. I will train them every 5 days ort something along those lines. Not decided yet but will keep you posted. I'm probably going to use one of my days off next week to construct an iondepth of season plan.


----------



## shorty

cool luke... yeah keep us posted, ta mate!


----------



## squat_this

At such a young age surely the aim is to keep piling on the mass and not worry too much whether one body part is slightly lagging behind. Plenty of time to get the symmetry in the future.

Whatever you do Luke, i'm sure it will work for you.


----------



## simeon69

clarkey said:


> Luke I will be at the show early mate prob around 11:30ish Im leaving Nottingham at 9 am. You prob wont recognize me with my off season round face  I'll come over and have a chat with you mate.


thought i was travelling the farest (sp) well luke good luck and ill be rooting for you but if you dont win i expect my petrol money back lol

all the best and see you there sim


----------



## greg fear

luke do you do anything to try get your

waist that tight eg what exercises

or did it just come with the diet and cardio?


----------



## Tinytom

looks like all that hard work is paying off Luke.

Well done for sticking with it, SHow prep can be tough especially for someone who is younger with all the distractions of life.

See you Sunday


----------



## martzee

hi luke looking very good mate! should be a good show and i look forward to seeing you there.I know what you mean when you say feels weird dropping cardio now after your long journey on the cv trail,but H is right you no longer need it as i have done this many times and from now in all i have done is pose and practice my routine and holding the poses.

The hard work is done now mate just follow what H has got for you in the following days and you will come in right on the button judging by your pics.

good luck mate


----------



## Littleluke

Hi Tom mate, yes see you sunday! can't believe how quick it has gone! Thank you for your kind words.

With regards to my waist. I just make sure that it is kept nice and tight whilst performing any exercise. I have never done sit ups whilst bodybuilding and to be honest don't intend too.

I wore jeans for the first time the other night, I usually buy 34inch waist ones and wear a belt because they're too tight round my ass and legs at 32. Even 32 are baggy on my waist though! Me and Hayley had a photo shoot at venture and I was constantly pulling my bloody jeans up, it didn't help that I had some pink boxers on so they stood out a treat LOL! I have to buy jeans for my job now as they want us in casual wear (WHEN SELLING F()CKING PHONES) what a joke! I hate buying jeans especially as I aim to gain alot after this comp so they won't fit in 2 weeks!

Anyway a little update for you all.

I awoke this morning with a very positive attitude, took a look in the mirror and was shocked to see my torso and legs covered in veins without having any carbs in me! I am really starting to dry out now which is a good thing. I wil be seeing H tomorrow to discuss the final stages of my prep. I'm excited about the carbing up phase as I have been flat for ages now and hungry ! LOL.

I have stocked up wel for my rebound though and have enough supplements to last me a good 2 months thanks to boditronics! It's really exciting being part of a company that is constantly bringing out new things.. They have a Banana Split whey coming out soon which is meant to be incredible.

Anyway that's enough of my ramblings, I'm off to do a little shoping then hitting the gym for an hour of posing then returning for my last shoulder session. 

All very exciting 

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Martzee, appreciate that mate. Make sure you say hello at the show.


----------



## smithy26

good luck mate for sunday, hope it goes all as planned u deserve a trophy for sure, see u there.


----------



## miles2345

HI LUKE,

HAVING WRITTEN SOMETHING ON MY BROTHERS THEAD I'D LIKE TO PUBLICLY APPOLOGISE TO YOU. aT NO STAGE WAS MY COMMENT INTENDED AS DEROGATORY TO YOU, I AM ABSOLUTELY NOT LIKE THAT. YOU HAVE DONE FANTASTICALLY WELL AND YOU HAVE EVERYCHANCE ON SUNDAY, WHAT I SAID WAS MEANT PURELY AS A STRUCTURAL COMPARISON, BUT HAVING READ IT BACK THAT WAS NOT CLEAR ENOUGH. yOU HAVE BOTH DONE REALLY WELL AND IT IS ANYONES GAME.

I'll say the same to you as i said to him, go and enjoy it, you've put the hard work in so dont get stressed out, it will be the freatest day of your life to date when you step out in the evening and there are 1000 people all cheering in recognition of a good line up. You should all go into this now WANTING to win but with the attitude - I HAVE DONE EVERYTHING I COULD HAVE DONE, I HAVE NOT CHEATED MYSELF AND WHATEVER YOUR PLACING THAT IS THE BEST THAT YOU COULD HAVE DONE.

I truly hope there are no hard feelings and I would be disappointed if my comments have pi**ed you off, i accept my wording should have been different and i'm sorry, I clearly say that i think you have done really well and that you never know what the judges are going to prioritse. Of course my opinion is going to be slightly biased with family.

GOOD LUCK, SEE YOU SUNDAY


----------



## Littleluke

Miles mate!

You have nothing to apoligise for. you are entitled to your opinion and ovcourse it will be somewhat biased BUT! as you said, who knows how it will go on the day. I'm glad you posted on my thread and definately look forward to meeting both you and scott on the day. Scott looks really good and I look forward to being stood up there with him. I must admit though, the nerves have really started to kick in.. All those people LOL!!! It's going to be great though.

Thank you Miles, see you soon my friend.


----------



## Tall

Littleluke said:


> Miles mate!
> 
> You have nothing to apoligise for. you are entitled to your opinion and ovcourse it will be somewhat biased BUT! as you said, who knows how it will go on the day. I'm glad you posted on my thread and definately look forward to meeting both you and scott on the day. Scott looks really good and I look forward to being stood up there with him. I must admit though, the nerves have really started to kick in.. All those people LOL!!! It's going to be great though.
> 
> Thank you Miles, see you soon my friend.


Keep your head together Luke. You've worked hard to get where you are. Focus on being the best you can be, and use any critacism to fuel your determination to be even better.


----------



## wogihao

Littleluke said:


> Miles mate!
> 
> You have nothing to apoligise for. you are entitled to your opinion and ovcourse it will be somewhat biased BUT! as you said, who knows how it will go on the day. I'm glad you posted on my thread and definately look forward to meeting both you and scott on the day. Scott looks really good and I look forward to being stood up there with him. I must admit though, the nerves have really started to kick in.. All those people LOL!!! It's going to be great though.
> 
> Thank you Miles, see you soon my friend.


\

Luke you havent worked this hard to **** it up in the last week. think of it as war, let your anger/hate guide you and your be fine. LEARN TO USE THE DARK SIDE LUKE! 










listen to heavy metal every day, watch porn/horror movies.


----------



## sbigpecs

Hey Luke... Good luck for Sunday bro.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

wogihao said:


> \
> 
> Luke you havent worked this hard to **** it up in the last week. think of it as war, let your anger/hate guide you and your be fine. LEARN TO USE THE DARK SIDE LUKE!
> 
> listen to heavy metal every day, watch porn/horror movies.


Stay away from the dog food though? 

Incase I dont get a chance to post on this, I wish you all the best Luke, you have done so well


----------



## LOCUST

Good Luck sunday bro, havent posted in your journal as of yet but have been following the whole journey !!

Hopefully ill have as much dedication come the time to do my 1st comp !!


----------



## South Champ Jnr

ditto bud. new on this site, but been reading your thread since i joined. Best of luck for Sunday!


----------



## Britbb

Lookin ripped mate!!!

Will prob have best condition on the stage...hope all goes well for sunday mate, keep your head up and enjoy the moment, youve put loads of hard work into it...really take the time to enjoy your day


----------



## Mr Brown

Hi Luke been following your thread from the wings and just wanted to wish you the best of luck for the show and that you've done yourself proud! Give yourself a big pat on the back bro!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys. 

I went to see my mentor H today and he was very pleased and said LOOK HOW DRY YOU ARE! which made me smile! We have implemented the carb up phase now consiting of lots of sweet spud and Bananas! I am very excited to see how I come in on the day and even more excited about finally eating some bloody carbs!

Bring on the day now, I can't wait


----------



## gym rat

best of luck for show day luke, you've been through alot and its all paid off, i take my hat off to ya fella


----------



## DB

u do look dry as in that avatar!

cya sunday mate! should be down there for 11


----------



## Littleluke

Sweet mate! I will be tanned up by then kicking back with my rice cakes, peanut butter and honey  or Jam... we shall see LOL


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> Sweet mate! I will be tanned up by then kicking back with my rice cakes, peanut butter and honey  or Jam... we shall see LOL


Yum Yum

Might come join you..

All the best buddy see you Sunday.

Sam


----------



## Littleluke

I'll bring some extra for you mate! We'll kick back together! sweet LOL


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Littleluke said:


> I'll bring some extra for you mate! We'll kick back together! sweet LOL


Cool..

Look forward to meeting you mate.

Sam


----------



## steveg

Good luck Lee buddy! lets hope we'll see ya at the brits in october!!


----------



## hackskii

I want video and pics...................:cool:

I'd like to see that side shot that makes your waist super small......On Stage....

I think that would be very cool.........


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> I went to see my mentor H today and he was very pleased and said LOOK HOW DRY YOU ARE!


If that doesn't make it all worth while nothing will. Luke, you have my ultimate respect!


----------



## bigden

well done Luke man been following the thread since the start but not really posted but i tip my hat to you, you have come one well and sorta makes me wanna get competing aswell, would come to the show but its abit far i live all way up in Yorkshire so best of luck to ya man


----------



## DEJ

best of luck mate, after the dedication you've shown you deserve an award for that! that nando's is going to taste so good afterwards, all the best

jonesy


----------



## donggle

just saying good luck to all of uk-muscle competitors this weekend. hope you do well!


----------



## romeo69

Gd luck mate, havent been posting much but have been reading the thread, go out there and give it to them and dont forget the hair gel, lol.


----------



## ah24

Sent you a text earlier dude - good luck


----------



## Cowsfortea

Good luck, Luke. I've been following your thread quietly but attentively.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

will see u there luke. make sure we catch up with each other after prejudging. just cos i dnt thin i will be too talkative before.

scott


----------



## Littleluke

Ditto mate! Look forward to seeing you tomorrow.

Just a little update for everyone.

I drank 7.5 litres of pure evian water yesterday and was p!ssing every 30 minutes all day. Today I will drink up to 6 litres and cut off any fluid at 6pm this evening. Then with my 12 0clock meal which is a nice 300g steak I will have 2 glassed of dry white wine.

I awoke this morning feeling very tight and looking extremely dry. Once dehydrated I am hoping that my conditioning will be tip top.

My train H and his wife Karen will be there to look after me in the morning and tell me if I need to take in some more carbs etc. I feel quite full at the moment and nice a vascular.

This has been an incredible journey which comes to an end tomorrow. Your support has been so motivating and kept me head strong throughout the entire diet.

I can stand on stage knowing that I didn't cheat on my diet and I did exactly as instructed by my trainer.. If I don't come in 100% I will still feel good knowing this.

Today is a very hectic day today. I have already prepped all of my meals for except my steak tonight which needs to be cooked just before I eat it so I can kick back and enjoy it with my wine!

I will awake at 5am tomorrow and eat my first meal at 6am, then 8 and then at 9 I will make my way to the venue to get my tan sorted.

Nervous? YES! Excited? YES

I may update you tomorrow morning if I get a chance too, if not.. THANK you all and the next post will be photos of the event 

Luke


----------



## miles2345

Whatever happens now you can hold your head up high and be extremely proud of what you have achieved and whatever position you place. It is a very big achievement just stepping out on stage but it really is a great feeling when you walk out as the most well prepared.

I'll say good luck now as tomorrow my support will be biased elsewhere 

Enjoy it, my experience from the wine was that i dont think i ****ed out more than i drank and felt tlike ****, but you seem to know what you are are doing.

IT WILL BE THE BEST RUSH OF YOUR LIFE SO FAR

mILES


----------



## Pompey Tim

Luke,

All the best for tomorrow mate, you have worked really hard for this, your conditioning is excellent and I'm sure you will have a great day tomorrow.


----------



## hertderg

Your dedication and determination for the event tomorrow has been amazing Luke!!!

Once again all the very best for tomorrow mate. You are going to look fantastic on that stage, make sure you or someone else gets the results posted up soon as you can.


----------



## Fivos

Luke...although i havent contributed anything to this thread ive been following your progress from the start...the only piece of advice i can give you is to give it your all on stage...Take you time when posing and make sure you flex every muscle..start from the bottom up..and hit every pose tight and controlled. Be confident in your posing and remember to smile. Try and make your shots look effortless...dont underestimate how hard it is to hit those poses on stage..remember you will be under hot light and dehydrated..thats why you need to take your time..not matter how much you are smashed on stage give it more and remember what it took for you to get to this stage.

Make the most of your stage time and really enjoy the day!

Fivos


----------



## Captain Hero

You know what I think already bro, enjoy the show and Good Luck


----------



## Kezz

enloy the day mate, best of luck with it


----------



## justdiscovering

good luck luke,cant say what hasnt already been said,try to enjoy yourself too,stupid statement but i know you have lots to do.look forward to pics.


----------



## pob80

All the best good luck and see you tomorrow mate when you cut fluids out today will you be sipping any water before you go on stage or in between prejudging and evening show?


----------



## Hephaestion

Hi there,

I have been reading this thread, and just wanted to say how inspiring your journey is. I think you deserve to win for all the effort and dedication you have put into it. Well done on your progress and results, it just goes to show that with the right mindset, effort and dedication one can achieve great things. Thank you for sharing your experience. You should consider turning your experience into a journal book, it would be very interesting and motivational.

Cheers


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for your kind words everyone!

pob! I cut out fluids just before 6 and then Harold will advise me in the morning regarding fluid intake! Will be drinking some nice wine tonight with a fat 300g steak lol


----------



## Britbb

Hi mate, ive been following this journal without commenting much.

But let me take the time to post to say that i hope you ENJOY tommorow mate, you definately have earned the right to go on stage with your head held high.

You must look really dry by now, seeing as you looked nicely ripped in your last photos you posted up, will be great to see the final pics of you on stage.

As i wrote to scott in his journal aswell, both of you need to enjoy your day as much as possible. Ive seen a few juniors in contests and from the standard that you two guys have, you both deserve to get invites to the british. You both look above what ive seen 80% of juniors looking like.

All that you need to do now is get up on stage and enjoy the day, afterall its the day that youve been working so hard for


----------



## squat_this

Good luck with the final push Luke mate.


----------



## gym rat

all the best for tomarrow luke


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Thank you for your kind words everyone!
> 
> pob! I cut out fluids just before 6 and then Harold will advise me in the morning regarding fluid intake! Will be drinking some nice wine tonight with a fat 300g steak lol


Awsome enjoy the steak dude before my show last year I had 2 glasses of dry white wine and I felt very merry lol are you still consuming carbs this evening, I am just intrigued with every 1's principals and ideas the day before and on the day!!


----------



## greg fear

best of luck luke


----------



## chrisj22

Good luck, Luke.

You deserve to place high after all the dedication you've put into this diet, mate.

The first of many more to come :biggrin:


----------



## Magic Torch

See ya tomorrow mate


----------



## smithy26

good luck mate


----------



## Guest

Routing for you buddy all the best:lift:


----------



## invisiblekid

Good luck luke. You're almost there now. Enjoy your day.

Can't wait to find out the results and see the pics.


----------



## Newbie2k8

I can't belive it's only hours away... can't wait to see the final product - good luck.


----------



## winger

Give em hell mate!


----------



## Littleluke

Good morning everyone.

I feel terrible! I was p!ssed on 2 glasses of wine so a bit of a head ache today LOL! As for my physique, no comment as I am to scared to look. I will wait until the show to update you. I believe I read on here that robsta now has an Iphone so he should be taking that with him and will be able to update you guys (possibly, depends on O2's sh!tty network coverage)

I can't believe the day has finally come.

I would just like to say a massive thank you to everyone for supporting me and following this thread. I look forward to closing it with pictures and hopefully a good result. I have alot of respect for you all.

For all those coming to the actual show, I will see you there! Bring me food! lol


----------



## greg fear

go get them luke great job


----------



## miles2345

good luck!


----------



## Jock

Good Luck mate!


----------



## Big_Dan

goodluck for today mate !!!


----------



## tiptoe

all the best mate.


----------



## shakey

Been lurking in the background & reading your journal,just want to wish you all the best mate!!

Enjoy your day


----------



## hilly

best of look mate you have worked really hard and deserve to place well mate


----------



## leveret

Will be thinking of you. Best of British mate.


----------



## Iron19

Good luck mate hpe all goes to plan for you. Your log has been an intresting read and motivating


----------



## cellaratt

Good luck bro...Go show them what your made of...


----------



## dmcc

Any news?


----------



## Littleluke

Hello guys.

I placed 4th and didn't make the top 3. Quite dissapointing but I was very happy with how I looked in the evening. I think my conditoning was awesome I just lacked the size of some ofmy fellow competitors. There was a total of 6 in the class which is a pretty big turnout for juniors and they certainly didn't come small. Tough year but great experience.

The journey has really only just begun. I have learnt alot from this. Just finished off a KFC which I got on the way back from the show as everyone was feeling to rough for a Nandos LOL!

Baz came 1st! he looked amazing. Legs full and sliced, upper body so much leaner than in the pics and very full. He definately shadowed his competition and was no dout the winner.

I would once again like to thank you all. Was great to meet smithy, pob and many others from here. Amazing day, very tiring but so worth it.

I have a couple of pictures and will post them up but will get the good clear ones of the stage tomorrow hopefully.

Luke


----------



## gym rat

congrats bigman, the futures yours mate, how was it on stage


----------



## Britbb

Well done mate, get some pix up as soon as poss. We've all been following your progress and wanna see how you looked!

What about entering another contest? I still think that both you and scott have a chance of qualifying for the british, you were obviously up against some very good juniors!

Hope you enjoyed the day now mate...remember that this is just your first contest! You are young and have so many years ahead of you to go, both you and scott...stick with it because the potential is there mate.

One thing you now know from this contest though is that you have the ability to get in really good condition! You now know how long you need to replicate that conditioning and also what you need to do to improve.


----------



## Littleluke

Just a couple from the day. The last one was me an pob! Great guy, was good to meet you mate.

Another great guy was Zak Roby.. Really made me feel at ease back stage and will deefinately be staying in contact with him. Cheers mate.

And Toby! One of the Juniors that pulled out this year bought me a cake! LEGEND! I love ya man LOL


----------



## romeo69

Well done Luke, tht back shot is killer, glad u enjoyed it and here's to next one.


----------



## Littleluke

It was amazing being on stage! Best feeling ever! Would have liked to of placed in the top 3 but the photos speak for themselves. A VERY tough class. Congratulations Scott.. I feel second was yours but the judges obviously thought otherwise.


----------



## gym rat

fooken hell mate, really impressive


----------



## EDG301

Well dun bud!!, v good conditioning!! Interestin thread, n very inspiring.


----------



## smithy26

well done buddy good to meet you too, bet that kfc was woft down pretty quick, alot better then those dame rice cakes!!!!!


----------



## TaintedSoul

Well done Luke. You have a great future ahead of you in BB.


----------



## genesis

well done mate


----------



## cellaratt

Great job...It's just the beggining there is no stoppin you now big guy....


----------



## donggle

well done luke, you put the effort in and you can be proud! hope you enjoyed your kfc, seriously though, ring for a pizza now.


----------



## DB

Mate well done today in a stupidly tought class.. i'm glad i wasn't in the juniors is all I'm gonna say!


----------



## Newbie2k8

Well done, Luke. You should be proud of those pics and even getting up on stage for the first time. I doubt I could.

GL for the future mate. :lift:


----------



## CK1

unlucky, you looked good up there. always next time


----------



## Magic Torch

Well done mate, it was your first show and you did a great job. The class was soooo tough, chin up mate and enjoy the rebound!


----------



## Captain Hero

Well done Luke mate, looking awesome bro!


----------



## pob80

Well done dude amazing condition in a great line up a great achievment when you look at the pics earlier on in your journal to what you were today and can say you were the best you have ever looked in your whole life (so far) you have a couple of years still as a junior so make the most of it and think what else you can do while in shape ;-)! Good to meet you bud and seeing that pic with me and you think I need to jump on some sun beds and get some melanotan in me quick lol


----------



## winger

Nice pics Luke.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

well done today mate.

ive never seen a jounior line up so tough....could have been a uk show!

keep that chin high mate, condtion was good presentation was good. so big pat on the back.

was good to meet you, was ncie having a friendly face to chat to before we went on, instead of that big fat polish pr!ck. wot a cock, he said to his mate......there is only 1 better....actually u fat arrogant w*nker there is only 1 worse!

as i said, was nice to meet you!

sure we will meet again!


----------



## Guest

Well done mate you looked superb give it another year pack on more size onto your pleasing shape and i am sure things will be very different next time great log all the way through:lift:


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys. I may have a competition up my sleeves for may. These next few days will decide that once I have assessed things financially and with the family.

Scott - I was very impressed with your overall package and likewise enjoyed our chat and gearing up before the evening show. 3rd place is a massive achievement in such a hard class. I heard countless comments on "the best junior line up for years" etc etc which to me makes me very proud to be a part of. I am sure there will be some fantastic photos!

Once again well done mate, massive pat on the back. And as for my chin.. It couldn't be any higher mate, onwards and upwards. Might see you at the Brits


----------



## jsav

Nothing to be ashamed of mate. Your conditioning was spot on. Must have been a really tough class. Honestly, you have achieved a great deal even to get there in that conditon and to be able to hold your head up high on stage. You now have the knowledge and the experience and the only way is up. All the best for the future.


----------



## Lost Soul

I have read the entire thread and well done to you my friend. I know how hard dieting is, I know its a head fcuk and well done for coming out the otherside.

If I were to give 2 pieces of advice/comment it would be:

*1* - appreciate just what a good base you have and dont try and force it

*2* - enjoy the rebound, but dont make it sloppy and keep it tight. It will be oh so very easy to look sh1te in 8 weeks time. Have a couple of days of re stocking but keep the dirty stuff to a minimum for the good of later dieting as the more you have to diet the less time you can spend adding new muscle.

I really like what your physique is going to become and almost wish I were your age rather than starting later but enjoy bro and I may see you on the stage in a few years


----------



## tiptoe

well done mate you've done well and have a foundation to build on now. Keep up the good work and I'm sure you'll go far.


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Well done buddy..

Great inpiration for anyone out there to get up on stage.

Hope to see you at more shows.

All the best and enjoy the eating lol.

S


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey luke, it was a great show last night... a very hard to judge line up.

I recognised you straight away in the line up from your hair lol.

great posing, hope to see you in the future


----------



## greg fear

well done luke, did great

the line up must of been really hard but you will come back stronger

looking forward to seeing some pics of the show

and the tough competion you had

all the best for the future


----------



## martzee

morning mate.

it was good to finally chat to you yesterday,You did well in a strong line up holding your own with great condition and some classic lines.Also you excepted your placing like a true proffesional(unlike someone else in your class!!!!,he will know who i mean as i heard him saying he should smash his trophy when he came into the eating area where i was sat!!! ass h**e!)Bodybuilding is a long slow process for most of us and luke you have what it takes to be around for a long time and i have nothing but respect for you.

By the way my wife xyleese says you have to do another show this yr!!!!! you have been told!

good luck mate

martin


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

martzee said:


> morning mate.
> 
> it was good to finally chat to you yesterday,You did well in a strong line up holding your own with great condition and some classic lines.Also you excepted your placing like a true proffesional(unlike someone else in your class!!!!,he will know who i mean as i heard him saying he should smash his trophy when he came into the eating area where i was sat!!! ass h**e!)Bodybuilding is a long slow process for most of us and luke you have what it takes to be around for a long time and i have nothing but respect for you.
> 
> By the way my wife xyleese says you have to do another show this yr!!!!! you have been told!
> 
> good luck mate
> 
> martin


well excuse me!! if you are going to try and put a downer on me. i think i should come back at you! i will upload the video later of just how graciously i went up to the two lads who beat me and i was the 1 who shook everybodies hand on stage!

and im fairly sure luke will tell yo how graciously i took my placing because we had a good chat after after the show! and for your information martzee i hav made no bones about the fact that i was disapointe with my placement, but there is no f**king way you can say i was ungracious and you are talking sh!t!!

luke you looked great and im confident you will stick up for me on this point, i was not a bad sport at all.

i infact sat down for about 20mins talking to james the lad who came second and exchanged emails with him, so we could chat!

in future martzee get your fact rite before you go badmouthing somebody.

luke i couldnt have been any more supportive when we were backstage and if i was anything but i turely appologise, but i dont think that having my placing and achievement brought down on this site is fair.

there are plenty of others on here who i spoke to who will validate what i have said!

feel free to PM me martzee if you want to discuss your out of order comment!

scott


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you Martzee mate mate, was great to finally meet you. Your wife xyleese was lovely and really easy to chat to! I remember watching her on stage last year when I believe she took best posing for a fantastic routine ALL IMPROVISED though LOL! Brilliant.

Scott. You were great back stage mate. We really Gd each other up for the evening. I can't comment on what has been said above as I wasn't in hearing range of anything! Once again mate it was great to meet you and hopefully in time we will be stood on stage again. I can't wait to see all the photos!!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

well im glad that i conducted myself properly with you!

definatly helped when we were nackered to be amping each other up!

speak soon matey


----------



## EDG301

Well dun Luke m8, lookd like a bloody hard class judgin from scotts pics. Cupla questions now uv finishd comp. Wat did u do the final week of prep (carb depletion/load.water intake etc) n do u rekon u will change anything from hindsight for future comps? Cheers


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

just want to say that lukes condition was excellent!

the pics on my thread dont show his condition properly. i have some more good pics of us next to each other in the prejuding but they are on a different camera, i will try and get them up later, or im sure miles will.

scott


----------



## DB

Scotty from what i saw your conducted yourself very well..

people opinions always differ but I think you were gracious in your defeat as was Lukey..


----------



## Littleluke

Get those photos up mate! Haven't seen any on stage yet!! lol


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

have you seen the ones of us on my thread??

page 28 or 29 nt sure which


----------



## 3752

Luke again i apologise for not being their to support you mate, from the pics i have seen and the comments i have read you did everything that you could of done to stand on that stage when you do this their is no disgrace in the place you got.......i have said this many times and i truly believe this that not many guys can complete a contest diet and step on-stage you must take comfort in that.....

enjoy the off period mate all the best

Paul


----------



## Kezz

well done luke, you look brilliant in those pics mate


----------



## Robsta

I saw you luke but didn't get the chance to speak to you....You did looke superb mate.


----------



## Harry1436114491

Congrats Luke you should be proud mate on your first show.


----------



## Tinytom

Luke you were unfortunately in a class with a few bigger guys.

However your condition was spot on mate. Classes like 1st Timers/Juniors etc are always difficult for smaller guys especially with guys the size of Scott competing.

Did very well for your first time out though maybe you should give the classic class a go as at the moment you are quite suited to that type of physique until you get a bit bigger

Well done


----------



## miles2345

well done luke, can hold your head up high after yesterday, un lucky to turn up on a day and to have a field like that and there is no disgrace in losing to 3 big lumps!! they were very good. you usually tend to get one frek turn up but 2 or 3 is plain unlucky but highlights a previous point i made that you have to be in the mindset where you compete against yourself as you never know who will turn up on the day. And i'm sure you now know what i mean when i said you can be happy with whatever position you place if you have done everything you can to be your best.

You were the best you could be and that was evident, congratulations, i think toms suggestion about the classics is a very good idea as the noticable factor was frame size which is genetic but at 19 could very well and probably will change, i feel you will have more chance of rewarding your very good preparation if you consider that option.

well done,


----------



## squat_this

Awesome result Luke. You looked in awesome condition and there is nothing more you can do than that! Pack on the size and you will go far as you clearly know how to get shredded! Well done mate, you have made UKM proud.


----------



## clarkey

Well done Luke as Tom said your condition was great and on any other day you placing would be higher. Be proud mate and happy with what you have achieved..you looked great up there.


----------



## Magic Torch

Luke was sound yesterday, posing was very good and condition was quality.

Mate you have only been training properly for a very short space of time, I'm guessing that Scott and the other top 2 have been training a lot longer than you. Take heart in that, and the fact that you have great genetics. I said the same thing to Scott and Zak as I said to you, this is your FIRST show, not your last, its the start the point you can look back on and improve upon. If you keep up what you have achived this year then you will do the business in the future.

Damn proud buddy, when you first posted on here you were a little boy racer who liked posing on a friday night with a tight t-shirt (nothing wrong with that lol), now you are doing the business with a great physique, that is what its all about mate. Chin up


----------



## wogihao

Good work actualy getting to the contest! Many people fall at the last hurdle.

In a way, its a shame that everyone else was basicly playing the mass card and you seem to have got lost in the mix - it makes comparisons very difficult. But when you start doing the weight classes things are going to start to swing in your favour, If you can consistantly come in with good conditioning then odds are you will get some better placeing. But that said you have a balance look but you need more size but that will come with time. I think if you decided to go into classic type classes then your do great. thats the sort of look they want.


----------



## Tiger81

well done buddy.


----------



## shauno

well done mate got the hairs on the back of my neck on end reading this


----------



## Ollie B

well done mate.


----------



## shorty

aye well done luke... looked shredded in those photos!


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

well done luke lad, am sure this is just the start for you,i would not be worried about the position you looked in great shape for your age you should be well proud.


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> It was amazing being on stage! Best feeling ever! Would have liked to of placed in the top 3 but the photos speak for themselves. A VERY tough class. Congratulations Scott.. I feel second was yours but the judges obviously thought otherwise.


You looked great mate, so much to be proud of!

You looked your best ever and proved you have the discipline to do what you wanted, and that shows a hell of a lot of dedication and comittment, well done Luke!


----------



## S.James.87

Yoe looked good mate... welldone!


----------



## jjb1

yea a big well done i actually think your placing is good ... very good its the ukbff and it was your 1st show wasnt it

just think every time you do it youll get better


----------



## LEWIS

really didnt expect you too look that good mate, those photos are awsome,, congrats mate - good job


----------



## Warstu

Welldone luke you did yourself proud mate ,


----------



## dmcc

Littleluke said:


> I was very happy with how I looked in the evening... Tough year but great experience. The journey has really only just begun. I have learnt alot from this.


And at the end of the day that's what matters, that you were happy with your performance on the day and enjoyed the experience. Well done made, you've done yourself proud. Enjoy that trip to NYC and go eat some pizza!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

I wish i had read this from the start but you look awesome in those pics, how you can get that ripped i will never know.


----------



## Littleluke

Hello guys! Had a crazy day of eating today!

I awoke at 04.30 this morning.. Must be habit!

So here is how my diet looks.

04.30 - Boditronics cookies and cream whey with milk and a Banana.

07.30 - 2x Pop Tarts, Bowl of Lucky Charms, Boditronics Peanut Caramel Whey

09.30 - Detour protein bar

12.00 NANDOS! Large fries, Whole Chicken and large spicy rice.

15.30 - 100g oats, 2 scoops whey (cookies and cream), quarter bag of lucky charms.

18.30 - ASDA deep pan pizza followed by a bowl of milky bar ice cream, 1 milky bar and a milk choc easter egg and some white choc cookies 

I look pregnant with abs! Everytime I eat I bloat right up!The novelty is slowly wearin off now ALREADY and it's making me want to start dieting again.. Maybe I'll be doing the muscle mayhem!


----------



## dmcc

A whole chicken and a deep-pan pizza! You fat bloater!


----------



## Galtonator

Nando's at Gun wHARF? That is some good eats at least your still eating plenty of protein


----------



## hackskii

I know you got the best hair award right? 

You can still see the tan the next day.

Man, that is a lot of food. Did you finish it?


----------



## James21

what spiceyness did you go for?


----------



## Britbb

Littleluke said:


> Hello guys! Had a crazy day of eating today!
> 
> I awoke at 04.30 this morning.. Must be habit!
> 
> So here is how my diet looks.
> 
> 04.30 - Boditronics cookies and cream whey with milk and a Banana.
> 
> 07.30 - 2x Pop Tarts, Bowl of Lucky Charms, Boditronics Peanut Caramel Whey
> 
> 09.30 - Detour protein bar
> 
> 12.00 NANDOS! Large fries, Whole Chicken and large spicy rice.
> 
> 15.30 - 100g oats, 2 scoops whey (cookies and cream), quarter bag of lucky charms.
> 
> 18.30 - ASDA deep pan pizza followed by a bowl of milky bar ice cream, 1 milky bar and a milk choc easter egg and some white choc cookies
> 
> I look pregnant with abs! Everytime I eat I bloat right up!The novelty is slowly wearin off now ALREADY and it's making me want to start dieting again.. Maybe I'll be doing the muscle mayhem!


Haha class mate

I think you should def go and do the mayhem event!

Its scott hortons show, he alwas puts on great shows!

Definately do it mate, its in around 5 weeks, that gives you about 2 more days of eating more less what you like, then start moderate dieting (keeping carbs slightly higher) but keep cardio for a week to 10 days...then back to real diet and cardio for 3 weeks, followed by a real good deplete and carb up!

You can come in bigger, more ripped and now more experienced than last time...it is a nabba qualifier aswell mate. You should def give it a go. At the portsmouth show there was real quality, ive seen shows where you would have beaten the 1st place junior...so if you can come in slightly leaner (at your best) and fuller then the nabba britain spot could be yours, so could a first place tophy at the mayhem!

Youve put in all the hard work for the first show, why not wait 5 more weeks and do the next one?


----------



## Littleluke

Ovcourse I finished it Hacks!! lol

Britbb. I am back to work on thursday so will see if I can get the time off. If I can I'm doing it. What's 5 weeks? nothing.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

did eating all that food make you feel really ill??

i feel like **** after eating lots today!

scott


----------



## EDG301

Dont do the muscle mayhem event, its ****e!!!........plus im doin it....n im natural.....lol


----------



## EDG301

Wud b a fckin laf tho ; )


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> Dont do the muscle mayhem event, its ****e!!!........plus im doin it....n im natural.....lol


Natural eh so no vitamin tabs every thing from whole foods and organic at that cant get any hormones:smoke:


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

ive been asked to do it too!

not too sure if i could afford to at the mo, wait and see how the exeter show goes.


----------



## EDG301

haha, not qwite........vitamin..protein ... thats as far as i go,lol. Seriously tho, i already no 1 junior whos dropped out, so theres def space to b filled.... Scotts shows arent renownd for the junior class's, dnt wana b the only junior steppin up!!!!


----------



## EDG301

Luke, where are the pics!!?? only ones ive seen R u at nando's (n my upmost respect for u if u did eat all of that....i wud struggle even in my offseason!!) n a cuple previous to show...... come on m8.....threads slackin ;-)


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> Ovcourse I finished it Hacks!! lol


Wow, that got me full just looking at that......lol

Betcha it tasted really good huh?

Pregnant belly with abs.....lol


----------



## EDG301

No worries, found the pics.


----------



## BigToby91

> Littleluke: And Toby! One of the Juniors that pulled out this year bought me a cake! LEGEND! I love ya man LOL.


Mate a well deserved cake! Told you I'd bring you one

You looked diced my man.....Gonna have to share your secrets!


----------



## Britbb

Littleluke said:


> Ovcourse I finished it Hacks!! lol
> 
> Britbb. I am back to work on thursday so will see if I can get the time off. If I can I'm doing it. What's 5 weeks? nothing.


GOOD LAD!!! 

I think in those 5 weeks youll have the chance to fill out slightly and also come in slightly tighter aswell. Your condition was v good last contest...but maybe you came in slightly flatter from a slight over depletion?

This time you can be more ripped, and come in full...definately give it a go matey!

Go chase that nabba invite mate.


----------



## Littleluke

Toby - I'll be there if you need some help mate! You have some good people around you already aswell so make sure you listen to ONE of them. It's easy to get sucked into taking advise from lots of people but too many cooks spoil the broth mate! 

BritBB - I use aldactone from friday night to sunday morning. I cut out water after 6pm on sat then drank white wine. I was then supposed to wake up and sip on water 1 litre of waterall the way up till 12 (1 hour before I went on) Well I only drank 1 quarter litre because some guy back stage told me to stop drinking! H hasn't arrive yet and I couldn't get hold of him so Istopped drinking  .. I think I came in fuller in the evening after gettin a lil fluid in me but will definately come in fuller at muscle mayhem!


----------



## supercell

Hi Luke,

Wanted really to echo what everyone else has said already.

WELL DONE.

I know you were a little disapointed afterwards but your strength of character soon shone through when you said 'this has just made me want it even more'.

Think about what I said to you afterwards about doing a couple more shows. Satisfy your food cravings now then get back on it, I know H was in agreement too. Believe me in a couple of days you'll be wanting to eat bland food as your condition you worked so hard for all but disappears!!

Anyway any decision is yours and whatever it is I'll be fully behind you.

Well done Luke, as I said you are now officially a true BBer and all I can see in the future is more success not only in BBing but in whatever you do as the head on your shoulders is a very wise one.

J


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you James mate.

You have been great through this.

To be honest I am already worrying about what I am eating after yesterday! I still have a few things to eat (curry for example). BUT I haver just finished off 130g oats, currents, 2 scoops peanut caramel whey, handful of cashews and a banana. SO a clean breakfast to start the day! I have mad cravings for KFC though!


----------



## greg fear

go on mate have a kfc too

you deserve it


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

yeh i think you can aford a few day to chill out and eat.

mayhem isnt until 11th may! thats plenty of time. get nice and ful and strong, then diet slowly into te show if you want to do it.

go grab ur KFC mate!


----------



## EDG301

Btw wat tan is the best in ppl's eyes. Protan/dreamtan....??


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

protan


----------



## Littleluke

I used Karens Tanning service which uses Jan Tana. I think my tan looked pretty dam good! She is going to be at muscle mayhem aswell I believe so will definately take advantage of that.


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

but then....mine was spot on too!


----------



## LeanShredded

Mate it was a pleasure to meet you backstage at the South Coast, my girlfriend and I thought that you are a very sensible, intelligent, diligent and hardworking lad, and amazed that you are so dedicated and focused for your age, you looked great, you were just beaten by bigger guys, and hey that happens, no doubt it will spur you on to train harder, grow and make a comeback that will knowck everyone for 6, hold your head up high bro, you deserve to be proud my friend.


----------



## EDG301

So is there goin to be a 'Road to the Muscle Mayem' thread then boys!!?? Nice, used dream tan 2 years ago, wernt to bad, not dark enuf tho!! How much is K's tannin service? does she do it there n then or do u av to have 1st coat day b4 then nuver coat on day??


----------



## Littleluke

Scott - The advantage of Karens Tan is it is hassle free. All you have to do is stand there while a IFBB pro sprays you. She has so much experience and for only £45 you can't go wrong. It nearlly costs that for tan and sheen anyway then you have to panic about getting it right. Your tan was very good though mate so thumbs up to miles on that!

Zak - Thank you mate. You and your girlfriend were a very lovely couple and made me feel extremely relaxed. I felt like I had known you for years! Will definately have to keep in touch!


----------



## Robsta

Littleluke said:


> Zak - Thank you mate. You and your girlfriend were a very lovely couple and made me feel extremely relaxed. I felt like I had known you for years! Will definately have to keep in touch!


Zak, was that you sat in front of me with the blonde girlfriend...???

Her mate was alright


----------



## Littleluke

Here's a few shots of how I looked today. I am a stone heavier than last thrusday! LOL

Feel pretty full but my gutt is bloated !!


----------



## Littleluke

One more


----------



## S.James.87

Looking good mate


----------



## brickhoused

lookin very good mate


----------



## ah24

Looking good dude, looking happier now you've got some food inside you!

Didn't get chance to say bye in the end mate as had to get last train....and still ended up in fkin Arundel stuck so had to get a taxi from Arundel back to Crawley which was 50 odd quid...fkin retarded southern rail workers..

Anyway, good luck with which-ever decision you decide to make with regards to the show in May


----------



## DB

looking much fuller mate! scary how much food your body can take without spilling over hey!


----------



## Littleluke

Adz - No worries mate, still got a chance to say hello!

Baz - Makes me think when I carb up I should be chucking in alot more!


----------



## Tall

Are you doing another show this year Luke? Or was that a different guy?


----------



## DB

yes mate defo! i think aldactone doesnt agree with me tho... 5 days out i was vascular to fuk then on the day not one vein in my leg or stomach... maybe chance it without aldactone next time and stop water the day before..


----------



## MXD

You looked awesome on the day and very full now, well done matey!

Just wondering your approach on glycogen depletion and replenishment?

Similar to this? ; http://www.t-nation.com/article/bodybuilding/shredded_in_6_days&cr=


----------



## hackskii

I thought you guys said your weather sucked?

That looks like Southern California right there.

Looking good bro.....


----------



## ah24

hackskii said:


> I thought you guys said your weather sucked?
> 
> That looks like Southern California right there.
> 
> Looking good bro.....


Haha, to demonstrate how quick our weather changes...check these 2 pics out

From the morning of the show (so Sunday, 2 days ago)


----------



## rightyho

You looked good mate - good muscle quality.

I'm sure you already are, but you should be proud of your efforts.

Good job.


----------



## hackskii

ah24 said:


> Haha, to demonstrate how quick our weather changes...check these 2 pics out
> 
> From the morning of the show (so Sunday, 2 days ago)


All hell, I am unpacking my bags now, was almost ready to go but not now.....lol.....

Damn, I just got a chill looking at that.

My daughter would love that.

Only way I would love that is if I had a snow mobile


----------



## dmcc

It was gone in about three hours. And that is the English winter! Hurry up, spring is tomorrow and summer is 3.27pm to 6.12pm on 3 June.


----------



## leveret

Well done Luke, you looked really good on stage. Best of luck with your next show mate.


----------



## Guest

I really like the front shot in your living room looking ace there mate good luck with the next one!


----------



## winger

Damn you look good luke!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks guys. I will be posting thursday night on the forums to verify wether I'm doing the muscle mayhem. The only issue is work. My manager has over booked holiday for people so we are short staffed as it is. Maybe I should look for another job!


----------



## Five-O

Con said:


> I really like the front shot in your living room looking ace there mate good luck with the next one!


I agree, he look awesome in that pic, looks to have some excellent size, just imagine in a few years time with some more added beef on his bones, you will be a threat mate IMO, from seeing you posting when you joined to the difference now mate is staggering, Id be absolutely over the moon with progress like that.

Well done on the show mate, the future looks quite rosey for you if you don't mind me saying.

As James L said, you've shown you've got the discipline and committement to do a contest prep, and those skills are very transferable to everyday life, and a happy living.

Well done mukka :beer1:


----------



## Britbb

Luke, the mayhem is in only 4 and half weeks from now!

YOU MUST DO IT BRO!

Im telling you mate, you can do very well in it and get yourself an invite to the nabba novice championships, plus it will be an awesome show...scott hortons shows are always very professional and fun.

You are in the condition now mate, stay on diet and come in fuller and drier this time round to collect your ticket to the britain!!!


----------



## shorty

Britbb said:


> Luke, the mayhem is in only 4 and half weeks from now!
> 
> YOU MUST DO IT BRO!
> 
> Im telling you mate, you can do very well in it and get yourself an invite to the nabba novice championships, plus it will be an awesome show...scott hortons shows are always very professional and fun.
> 
> You are in the condition now mate, stay on diet and come in fuller and drier this time round to collect your ticket to the britain!!!


yep i agree mate... looking in top condition...plus there's loads of time to get ready, all good experience too!


----------



## Britbb

Firstly:

I think you stand a great chance at getting the invite to te nabba novice britain.

Secondly:

Even if you dont, you plan on competing again in the future, so it will all be good experience and motivate you harder to win next time, to push you to train harder...in the long run this can only help you.

Thirdly:

I have left my first contest after 8 years of training, lots of my mates into bodybuilding who ive trained with in the past have all competed and they werent as good as me, yet they competed and did well, they won some shows each. Yet even though i am bigger and with better shape and moer muscle, i have not yet competed because i kept delaying and delaying all the time...this is a regret that i have.

I would say to all juniors, dont have regrets...you are bodybuilders and you should enjoy the sport. If i had the chance again i wouldve competed as a junior aswell, but i delayed instead:rolleyes:

Keep competing, keep enjoying yourself and strive to improve...we only live once on this earth bro so make the most of it. 

That is a regret that i have, im 25 now, i dont want to see the other young guys who are younger than me (junior level) end up regretting they didnt do this or do that, because you cant turn back the clocks to change the choice you make, so you should def do this contest luke or youll end up regretting you didnt...particularly as you have everything to gain and NOTHING TO LOSE by doing it either!

Now go back on stage to claim the ticket to the novice britain that should rightfully be yours!!!


----------



## Tall

Cue Miles to make comments on behalf of his brother in reference to BritBB's statement above...


----------



## chrisj22

TH&S said:


> Cue Miles to make comments on behalf of his brother in reference to BritBB's statement above...


pmsl.....

Lukey boy, you look fcuking awesome mate. I really think you should do the Muscle Mayhem show (obviously funds/time off work permitting) because your virtually in condition now.

Full respect to you mate....:beer1:


----------



## EDG301

Luke m8, u mite aswell. The juniors (n im includin myself here) aren't goin to offer much competition. Im competitin in it with the thought in mind that its just more experience n it will b a good laugh, not that the diet is offering much fun,lol. Goin skiin in 2 weeks for 5 days so it wont require AS much commitment as ur previous comp. U know it makes sense!!! ;-)


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

unnecessary jibe at miles there


----------



## EDG301

1988-s.leeson said:


> unnecessary jibe at miles there


U talkin to me??


----------



## Captain Hero

dan ellis said:


> U talkin to me??


LOL No to TH&S, Ellis


----------



## EDG301

Orite, fort i put my foot in it and miles had entered that show,lol


----------



## Tall

1988-s.leeson said:


> unnecessary jibe at miles there


PMSL. I thought it was a fair and witty statement - and I think other would agree, do you not...? :lift::tongue10:


----------



## pob80

dan ellis said:


> Luke m8, u mite aswell. The juniors (n im includin myself here) aren't goin to offer much competition. Im competitin in it with the thought in mind that its just more experience n it will b a good laugh, not that the diet is offering much fun,lol. Goin skiin in 2 weeks for 5 days so it wont require AS much commitment as ur previous comp. U know it makes sense!!! ;-)


Shouldnt be the way to look at a show and looks like all classes will have a good standard of physiques on stage and you never know till the day, and as for Luke getting on stage go for it mate you will bring a good standard of physique to the stage and since your in shape get your ar5e up there dude everytime you do its all experience and finding what works best for your body!


----------



## winger

I agree and take more pics of the contest! 

Luke, you are the best and you have the best hair!


----------



## LeanShredded

robsta9 said:


> Zak, was that you sat in front of me with the blonde girlfriend...???
> 
> Her mate was alright


Hi mate, yes that was me in front with the blonde girlfriend, glad you think her mate was alright, she's my sister!!!!!!!!!! ;-)


----------



## supercell

All that dieting for one show? :jerk:I agree with BritBB:lift:

Na mate, go do the Mayhem.:beer1:

I have competed at least 3 times a year since starting. That way the judges see you, remember you and you get the experience. I never understand people who diet for 16 weeks to stand on stage just once that year (apart from me in 2005 of course!!!  ) In 2004 I competed 5 times over a 4 month period (wouldn't recommend it tho!)

Anyway what's this lame excuse about not getting time off. You only need one day for the show mate and my guess is a sunday would be your normal day off anyway (or at worst you could swap with someone). I have done shows where I am at work the day before.....No problem.:lift:

J


----------



## greg fear

LeanShredded said:


> Hi mate, yes that was me in front with the blonde girlfriend, glad you think her mate was alright, she's my sister!!!!!!!!!! ;-)


LMAO:lift:


----------



## EDG301

pob80 said:


> Shouldnt be the way to look at a show and looks like all classes will have a good standard of physiques on stage and you never know till the day, and as for Luke getting on stage go for it mate you will bring a good standard of physique to the stage and since your in shape get your ar5e up there dude everytime you do its all experience and finding what works best for your body!


Very true bout u never know whos guna b there on the day.....im still pushin hard at it dnt u worry!!!!lol, jus truna explain to luke it wnt b AS harder competition (as i know the last comp he done was an unusually good line up!!)


----------



## Magic Torch

supercell said:


> All that dieting for one show? :jerk:I agree with BritBB:lift:
> 
> Na mate, go do the Mayhem.:beer1:
> 
> I have competed at least 3 times a year since starting. That way the judges see you, remember you and you get the experience. I never understand people who diet for 16 weeks to stand on stage just once that year (apart from me in 2005 of course!!!  ) In 2004 I competed 5 times over a 4 month period (wouldn't recommend it tho!)
> 
> Anyway what's this lame excuse about not getting time off. You only need one day for the show mate and my guess is a sunday would be your normal day off anyway (or at worst you could swap with someone). I have done shows where I am at work the day before.....No problem.:lift:
> 
> J


Yeah FFS Luke, Baz went to a wedding all day Sat, went, done and won his show on Sun and back at work on Mon!

- Plus you know you love them little pants, and you get to have your hair done all nice again


----------



## Tall

LeanShredded said:


> Hi mate, yes that was me in front with the blonde girlfriend, glad you think her mate was alright, she's my sister!!!!!!!!!! ;-)


As long as you can confirm you haven't "been there" thats good enough for me....  - Does she have Facebook....?


----------



## DB

Magic Torch said:


> Yeah FFS Luke, Baz went to a wedding all day Sat, went, done and won his show on Sun and back at work on Mon!
> 
> - Plus you know you love them little pants, and you get to have your hair done all nice again


yes mate what a nightmare i had

worked all week got in a 7pm friday,

ate

went food shopping8pm

cooked food for the weekend,9pm

burnt CD

ate

bed 11:30

up 7am saturday left at 8am to drive 4 hours to the wedding stayed there all day back to the hotel for 9pm shower, tan, down to the resturant for a steak tan bed 11:30 up at 6am for food then left at 8am 3 hour drive to the show..

left show about 9 home 10:3o, ate, bed woke up at 7:30 ate and went to work lol

next time i am booking the fri&monday off!


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> yes mate what a nightmare i had
> 
> worked all week got in a 7pm friday,
> 
> ate
> 
> went food shopping8pm
> 
> cooked food for the weekend,9pm
> 
> burnt CD
> 
> ate
> 
> bed 11:30
> 
> up 7am saturday left at 8am to drive 4 hours to the wedding stayed there all day back to the hotel for 9pm shower, tan, down to the resturant for a steak tan bed 11:30 up at 6am for food then left at 8am 3 hour drive to the show..
> 
> left show about 9 home 10:3o, ate, bed woke up at 7:30 ate and went to work lol
> 
> next time i am booking the fri&monday off!


How many 'adult activities did you fit in there too? Dirty Bazza 

LOL fair play dude, like I said before, your getting good at this game, god knows how far you'll go....


----------



## Littleluke

Well.. After a long talk with work and a few shift swaps it's all going ahead. I'm now just over 4 weeks out


----------



## DB

Good lad!


----------



## DEJ

nice one luke! where is the muscle mayhem show guys?


----------



## Magic Torch

Surrey I think mate, just outside the M25


----------



## EDG301

Yeah its surrey, u hav to phone box office to get tickets but may b able to get em on the door. C u bak stage then luke!! ;- )


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

good luck luke! feinately should go for it!

i only have 2 more weeks now, we both know how quick that goes by!

get your head down now and come in nice and full!


----------



## hackskii

That is good news luke.................


----------



## supercell

Fantastic news mate. Great decision, I'll be there making myself ho**** again.

BTW if H cant get there and you need anyone backstage let me know.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

Yeah good going buddy, i'll pop down to offer my support

S


----------



## pob80

Awsome mate will be a good day I have alot on this weekend so will catch up next week with you dude.


----------



## Littleluke

Glad you'll be there James, I sent you a PM 

Pob - That's cool mate, give me a class next week, I have a few questions about the show. Registering etc! I'm very much looking forward to it.

So an update for you guys! I was going to start cardio on monday but have started today. I will be going for a brisk walk every morning for 35 minutes and also doing 20 minutes post workout. I will be training with weights 4 days a week and working on my calves and abs 2 x week.


----------



## EDG301

Luke, go on www.herculesmuscle.co.uk for the reg. forms, think it can eva b done by post or email.


----------



## winger

Good news and good luck Luke you stud! 

This time lets get some shots of all the guys standing and posing.


----------



## smithy26

good luck matey


----------



## 3752

good on ya Luke, i will be speaking to H on monday as i am going down for my bi-weekly check so i will tell him to turn up the dial as you said this dieting lark was easy peasy


----------



## Captain Hero

Good luck Luke


----------



## winger

Pscarb said:


> i will tell him to turn up the dial as you said this dieting lark was easy peasy


That's because they pulled 4 wisdom teeth out before his diet.


----------



## donggle

very good to hear luke, good luck for it.

have you put much on between the portsmouth show and now? and how are you comparing to 4 weeks out from that show and now?


----------



## Littleluke

I gained over a stone but this was probably the rebound from the aldactone and a little fat from 5 days of non strict eating. The first few days I went mad but soon got sick of it.

I'm glad to be back to dieting now. Feeling very hungry   which I know is a good sign LOL! The morning cardio has been really plesent as it has been so sunny in the AM. I live quite close to the country so walk through some nice locations like titchfield whilst listen to my MP3.

I think my condition is better now than it was 4 weeks before, I'm alot fuller now. I think I will see some big changes by the end of next week and will hopefully be ready 1 week out.


----------



## DB

sounds good mate! u have a fast metabolism so u can get away with eating more carbs when u are dieting like myself..our age may be a factor also..

keep on it and i'll call u tonight.. finally recovered from a brutal weekend! lol


----------



## Littleluke

LOL! yes mate.. Hope I can make the grade!! Wanna be shredded again but full this time! I may post that picture you sent me tonight as you were a complete mess LOL


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> LOL! yes mate.. Hope I can make the grade!! Wanna be shredded again but full this time! I may post that picture you sent me tonight as you were a complete mess LOL


LOL its on my facebook anyway dude!


----------



## winger

DB said:


> LOL its on my facebook anyway dude!


Nice bootie.


----------



## DB

;-)


----------



## hackskii

Chick is kind of hot, looks like she is a bit on the easy side.


----------



## DB

hackskii said:


> Chick is kind of hot, looks like she is a bit on the easy side.


LOL na man not at all.. she is a good girl...

reminds me abit of wingers wife in the face tho


----------



## winger

DB said:


> LOL na man not at all.. she is a good girl...
> 
> reminds me abit of wingers wife in the face tho


Check your rep points.


----------



## hackskii

DB said:


> reminds me abit of wingers wife in the face tho


Totally, I just didnt say anything.

DB, check your rep points

I am gonna beat everyone too it.

Nice ass bro:eek:


----------



## Magic Torch

DUUUUde alcohol is the devils toy.......you fcukin gaylord


----------



## Tiger81

thats girl is fukin tidy


----------



## DB

Tiger81 said:


> thats girl is fukin tidy


 :thumb:

Yep 

u should see my facebook for better pics!


----------



## Littleluke

Just a quick update for you all.

I have been back dieting since saturday and I have already begun to tighten up alot. I think my conditioning now is better than it was when I was 4 weeks out at my previous show. I am looking alot fuller and think I will certainly bring a better package to this show.

I will hopefully be getting some photos today while the sun is shining. My car is in for it's MOT at the moment so when that is done I will pop to my nans as she has a garden! lol


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

cool! im sure ull look ace if you come in fuller luke.

are you going to be using aldactone?? do you think it could have been that that flattened yo out a bit??

you were so dry the week prior to the show anyway....do you think its a necessary risk??

feels good to be aiming at another show doesnt it! i thought it wouls be harder in between the 2 shows yet i have found it easier cos im more driven!

scott


----------



## Littleluke

I think I will be using it.. It definately flattened me out but it's because I didn't drink any water from 6pm saturday evening. I probably drank about .25litres LOL.. I nearlly collapsed!

It does feel good to be doing another show, even more exciting this time!


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

fair enough.

i cant wait, i think i look better than i did before the last show. so im happy with my progress. legs are looking a lot better.

imnot sure if im more excited about the show or gettin massive over the comming year!!


----------



## Littleluke

Well the getting massive part involves alot of eating which is what I can't wait for! I have an image in my head of what I want to achieve physique wise and I will by the end of 2008 ready to do battle in 2009


----------



## EDG301

I know wat im lookin 4ward to!!!! i keep persuadin myself to stay lean after m.mayhem but i rekon Mac donalds n kfc are guna get the better of me.

Luke, have u put on any more size since ukbff??


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

yeh im going to be eating a lot, i want to be a stone heavier on stage next year. im confident i can manage that too. going to aim to put a lot on my legs....bigger arms and better lower lats, i think that would give me a very well balanced physique.

eat loads....train hard and smart....take supps.....GROW!


----------



## EDG301

Easier said than done tho..... hopefully comp will giv me a good rebound.

I still need to learn alot about training, i.e. how different bodyparts respond to different training. May giv that westside trainin a go in o.season. Yep, i def need to make sum improvements, arms are laggin (which i'l love in the offseason) n calves (which i'l hate- lactic acid), n mass on shoulders. Yep aiming for proportion mor than anything as know i wnt beat on size.

How much do u weigh now scott?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

around 100kgs m8


----------



## notts890

just wanna say that this has been a really inspring and wickid thread to read luke.

sorry if this is the wrong place but could i ask a couple of qs bout the boditronics supps?

is express whey a blend like pro peptide?

would masss attack be a good mrp for bulking when i cant fit ina solid meal?

and wheres the cheapest place to get express whey and mass attack? 

sorry again for if this is in the wrong section just thought you'd be the best person to ask


----------



## Littleluke

I gained a bit since my last show but it was only 5 days mate so mostly water.

As for boditronics,

*EXPRESS WHEY*

Boditronics Express Whey is a specific Blend of the very best quality Bio-available proteins. This unique blend of proteins ensures that an abundance of all protein Peptide bonded fractions are present, including high levels of L-Glutamine and Branch Chain Amino Acids (BCAA's). These are essential for overall growth and specific muscle mass gains. These amino-fractions are also important components in many other functions including immune system integrity, brain cell function and integrity and other vital organs. They are also important components that assist in the maintenance of muscle integrity and metabolism during dieting. A main differentiator from other Whey Proteins is the inclusion of Prebiotics to aid digestion and promote digestive health and an optimum amount of Micellar Casein to ensure the continued release of Muscle building Amino Acids after the Whey digestion window, making Express Whey ideal for use not only Post Workout but at any time during the day when additional Protein is required.

So to summarise, It's good! If you want a more "pro-peptide supp" then midnight express is the way to go.

Mass attack is agreta supplement but if you want to gain lean mass then I would advise going for nutopia as the ingrediants are better but mass attack is great for a comp rebound!

The best place to buy it is www.boditronics.co.uk as they do a deal for ukmuscle members. The discount code in my signature may not work so do a search on the forum or call them direct. The number is available on the website.

Luke


----------



## notts890

cheers for that mate gonna order some express whey and some nutopia ill have that with some almonds and a piece of fruit as a mid morning snack

what carbs wud you mix the express whey with for pwo? wms?

and also what flavours would you recomend?

sorry for all the qs


----------



## Littleluke

They do a product called Expres Carbs which is great PWO.

As for flavours, get Express whey Banana Split or Strawberry cream.. Infact Peanut toffee is nice too... THEY ARE ALL SO NICE LOL!

If you phone to make an order just say the discount code in lukes avatar isn't working


----------



## notts890

lol ive herd how nice they are and after 4 months of unflavoured whey except for my pro recover i need to treat my self!

thanks alot for your help mate im gonna order some


----------



## Littleluke

Just on Hayleys laptop at the moment and found a picture of me taken on the 13th Jan 2006.

Most recent one was taken last week.

Can't wait to see how much I gain gain in the coming months. I feel alot more knowledgable and have so many great people around me!

Luke


----------



## winger

Man, what a transformation.


----------



## Captain Hero

Thats unreal how much youve changed mate, shows what can be done when you pull your finger out!!


----------



## dmcc

Amazing before and after. You barely look like the same person!


----------



## supercell

Boy to Man...Like it mate!!

You have email.

J


----------



## donggle

brilliant comparison photo's, your shoulders look so much wider amongst other things.


----------



## Britbb

DAMN!!!

Well done mate!!!

Just seen those pics, thats fantastic mate.

Youve literally gone from little geeky wannabe trendy student (sorry lol no offense haha) to buff young man!

You must feel so much more confident with yourself aswell mate.

Im sure if there are any young (18-20 year old) guys watching who are just getting into training the you will be a totally massive inspiration to them.

Congrats, fantastic transformation.


----------



## Galtonator

good work Luke you certainly have found a fomula that works


----------



## Rebus

Great transformation and like what already has been said its an inspiration to the younger generation looking to traiN never mind compete!!

Ive seen so many youngins come tothe gym, like what they see, ask questions, train a little and talk alot then disappear. Its a shame.

You obviously done the training. Well done mate.

A REAL before and after photo too.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

time to change this title!!!!

prep for the next comp :beer1:


----------



## Littleluke

Well an update.

My body is leaning out nicely now. I definately feel confident I will come in nicely. My tan is booked, my application has been submitted and confirmed and my new posing trunks arrive soon!

I am very excited about this show and can't wait to stand up there again!

Luke


----------



## EDG301

Luke, where u gettin ur trunks from m8??


----------



## Littleluke

I order mine from Chrissies Cozzies. She can tailor make them for you. If you buy beef her number is in the back.

How you looking mate?


----------



## DB

what colour lukey?! what was up with the pair from the other day..


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> what colour lukey?! what was up with the pair from the other day..


Just wear 1970's swimming trunks like that dude at Portsmouth - that was funny!


----------



## Littleluke

Oh yeh LOL!

I've gone for Royal Blue.

Simular to this http://baticuri.com/shop/images/01-04_Royal_Blue.jpg


----------



## webby

Holly **** just seen the before and after pic. When did you start training properly and when did you start on the gear?


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you.

I started training just before I turned 18. I started AAS at 19.


----------



## webby

Are you 20 now?


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> I order mine from Chrissies Cozzies. She can tailor make them for you. If you buy beef her number is in the back.
> 
> How you looking mate?


Cheers bud, she hasnt got a website has she?? just wana know wat im buyin, i.e. colours

Yeah, am pleased wiv progress- am goin skiin on sunday so am worried im guna lose sum size, n how im guna get meals in. Hav ordered sum protein bars n guna take shake wiv me as well, bars havent arrived yet so might phone company n hav a rant!!!lol.

How bout u?? Post sum pics dude so i know wat im up against!!


----------



## Littleluke

Yes I'm 20 mate.

Dan, I will post some pictures up this weekend. Do the same mate. If you have any recent ones just post them on my thread


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> Yes I'm 20 mate.
> 
> Dan, I will post some pictures up this weekend. Do the same mate. If you have any recent ones just post them on my thread


You first ;-)


----------



## Littleluke

Don't be stupid man! I don't have any recent ones. The most recent ones were taken last week and have been posted


----------



## Littleluke




----------



## EDG301

Luke, im jokin m8. Will get sum up wen hav a chance.


----------



## EDG301

btw, u know if chrissies cozzies got a website?


----------



## Littleluke

she hasnt mate no. She will send you out a catalogue though


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Littleluke said:


> They do a product called Expres Carbs which is great PWO.
> 
> As for flavours, get Express whey Banana Split or Strawberry cream.. Infact Peanut toffee is nice too... THEY ARE ALL SO NICE LOL!
> 
> If you phone to make an order just say the discount code in lukes avatar isn't working


Hey guys discount code has morphed to uk-muscle1 as the last one expired have updated everywhere but your sig Luke LOL 

Wurz


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Oh yeh LOL!
> 
> I've gone for Royal Blue.
> 
> Simular to this http://baticuri.com/shop/images/01-04_Royal_Blue.jpg


"SNAP" LOL got royal blue from leisure lee great minds eh


----------



## Littleluke

I don't know your talking about wurz, my sig has always been right  lol! just changed it 

Pob - they're gona think we're a couple back stage, sharing rice cakes and honey, same colour trunks... LOL!


----------



## Magic Torch

Are you gonna oil each other up too or can I help you sexy bitch's out?


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

if not magic....im sure i can fit you in for an oiling session


----------



## Littleluke

lol... so wrong!

Oh and in answer to your whitty remark! YES lol


----------



## EDG301

Im guna b pushd aside come show time then :-( , whos guna oil me up,lol.


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> Im guna b pushd aside come show time then :-( , whos guna oil me up,lol.


Bubba.


----------



## Guest

Looking very good in the picture mate i like the arms very full and round indeed!


----------



## dmcc

Take a cold shower, wing...


----------



## Magic Torch

Haha what have I started 

Luke call me this week mate, need to catch up fella.


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> Take a cold shower, wing...


:gun:All clean and freezing my ass off.


----------



## Littleluke

Will do J mate! I think we need to arrange a meet! Will have to be after the show as I couldn't bare watching you and baz scoff a KFC!


----------



## DB

Littleluke said:


> Will do J mate! I think we need to arrange a meet! Will have to be after the show as I couldn't bare watching you and baz scoff a KFC!


I had a bucket on Friday night  and yes i'm talking about a KFC..


----------



## pob80

Hey mate how is the prep and training coming in?


----------



## Littleluke

Everything is coming along "ok".. Bit nervous I won't be as sharp but my legs look alot better 3 weeks out then before! I'm holding on my lower back and lower abs!! I hate it! Feel fat LOL


----------



## DB

any pics dude?

text them if u dont wanna post


----------



## Littleluke

none yet.. Am off on sunday and the weather is supposed to be good. Had a very busy day yesterday hence no photos.

Will get them on here asap!


----------



## technics1210

Good look would like to c some pics mate. im wanting to start competeing myself in near future so want much info as possible


----------



## EDG301

ha, u feel fat!! jus got bak from skiin n didn stick to me bars & shake. 1st day pizza, 2nd day burger.....etc etc. gotta put me work in startin 2mora. Pleased i didnt break nethin tho!!!!! Not long now....woop woop./


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> ha, u feel fat!! jus got bak from skiin n didn stick to me bars & shake. 1st day pizza, 2nd day burger.....etc etc. gotta put me work in startin 2mora. Pleased i didnt break nethin tho!!!!! Not long now....woop woop./


Good luck big Dan and big Luke.


----------



## dmcc

dan ellis said:


> ha, u feel fat!! jus got bak from skiin n didn stick to me bars & shake. 1st day pizza, 2nd day burger.....etc etc. gotta put me work in startin 2mora. Pleased i didnt break nethin tho!!!!! Not long now....woop woop./


Translation, anyone? I don't speak text...


----------



## hackskii

Haaa haaaa, you feel fat?

I just got back from snow skiing and didn't stick to my diet of bars and shakes. First day I had pizza, second day I ate a burger, and other junk.

Got to get back on my program tomorrow.

I am pleased that I didn't break any bones while snow skiing.

Not long till the comp now.

At least this is the best I can do to decipher the encrypted parts anyway&#8230;..lol


----------



## winger

Good job hack'n'spank.


----------



## Littleluke

A quick update for you guys!

With under 2 weeks of strict dieting remaining I am really positive that my physique is coming in nicely especially with the help or Mr James L!

I awoke this morning feeling very tight and looking nice and lean. I got up at 6 to do 45mins cardio then went to the post office to collect some deliveries I missed. When I got down to my car I saw that some a$$whole had stolen the badges and body panels. The car cost me just over 5 grand so this upset me alot and ended up costing me a new wardrobe aswell as I lost my temper a bit. I'm now at work feeling very stressed but just putting it to the back of my mind. If I see anyone hovering round my car in future I will deal with it but until then I'm going to focus on dieting and training. I'm also looking for a new car aswell as this isn't the first time something like this has happened.

I'm off to Nandos tonight for a refeed under the advise of James. This will be it up until the show just to give me that extra push in the final stages.

Can't wait till the day, be good to see pob, baz and james and anyone else who is going. I have my family at this one so a bit more support! I'm more confident about being on stage now but still dam nervous.

After this show I will be taking the rest of the year off to concentrate on week parts. I am considering Dorian Yates training method but will see what I get advised on.

Hope you're all good,

Luke


----------



## EDG301

Good to hear it dude, shame bout car tho. Only 2 weeks left now buddie- lookin 4ward to it


----------



## winger

Thats a bummer, as if you don't have enough on your plate already.


----------



## supercell

Enjoy your food mate, you've done well this last week. Its always tough doing a show, eating excessively and then getting back onto a diet, I know I have done it many times and it doesn't get any easier.

Anyway with around 10 days left of proper dieting you still have plenty of time to bring it in nicely. Stay focused and we'll catch up in a few days from now and see what joys we have for you in the last week!!

J


----------



## dmcc

Shame about the car Luke - there is some right scum out there. But don't get put off, put the aggression into prep! Good luck!


----------



## hackskii

Can someone please tell me what badges and body panels are?


----------



## dmcc

As in the thing with the manufacturer's logo and the things on the side of the car that aren't the doors...

On the ales yet Scott?


----------



## hackskii

dmcc said:


> As in the thing with the manufacturer's logo and the things on the side of the car that aren't the doors...
> 
> On the ales yet Scott?


No mate it is only 12:21 in the afternoon.

We use diffrent words.

Boot for you is the trunk for us.

I think you call the fenders skirts.

Badges = emblem or hood orniment

body panels = quarter panels, some call them fenders.

The front and back things are called bumpers.

The things that go over the wheels are hub caps........

You lift the hood to check the oil.


----------



## smithy26

sorry to hear about your car fella!!! Aint nothing worse then someone trashing your stuff and not knowing who or when it happened, some basta rd kicked my bike over a month ago,i was in rage.

Good luck with the show mate hope all is well.


----------



## ares1

Sorry to hear about the car matey, although its good to see another person of a similar age progressing well.

How was the Nandos? cant beat a double chicken breast in pitta!lol


----------



## DB

mate sorry to hear about you car!

cya in 2 weeks dude!


----------



## Littleluke

Yes still really annoyed about it to be honest!

As for the prep. I sent some photos to James L last night and he was happy with my progress since he saw me at the ministry of muscle.

I'm not going to be posting any photos until the show as I find it distracting and just want to keep my head down and crack on with it. The hardest bit of this prep has definately been coming into work as I need to use my brain quite alot when working to try and manipulate people into phone contracts LOL.. It's quite tiring and made harder by the fact everyone around me eats choclate, muffins and cakes all day.. fat [email protected]!


----------



## Littleluke

Oh and Baz. I'm looking forward to seeing you, James and pob again mate. Will be another great day. Should be a laugh back stage stuffing my face again LOL


----------



## Magic Torch

I'll be down there too mate, staying at Baz's the night before, gotta finish re-decorating his kitchen 

Keep up the good work mofo


----------



## Littleluke

Oh cool! Will be a good turnout then!

Can't wait! Can someone bring a decent camera to get some good shots?


----------



## EDG301

Noooo!!! get a crap camera to get some blurry shots!!!lol


----------



## smithy26

hopefully ill be there and il try and bring a cam this time


----------



## Littleluke

Have a word with my dad mate. He is driving me over in the morning if you want to come down with him?


----------



## smithy26

already got a lift mate just waiting to see if i got the day off, cheers anyway


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> Can someone bring a decent camera to get some good shots?


Bump!

I want to see the whole line up and not just one guy out there either. 

Don't make me fly down their to take some good pics! Digital cameras take free pics and lets flood this thread with pics shall we.


----------



## EDG301

yep, me mates r cumin down to watch me so will upload pics on here. Cant wait!!! tis like christmas, just without all the cakes....lol!! Not long now lukey boy!!! Will look 4ward to having the pleasure to get onstage with u m8.


----------



## Littleluke

And you Dan mate. I may even share some rice cakes with you LOL

So just a little update for you all.

The prep is going very well.. Feeling very tight and looking much fuller than before. James wants me coming in ALOT fuller this time so a bold carb up is in order which I am excited about.

I have had a few issues which have made me pretty stressed lately and they're starting to sort themselves out now so I'm alot more positive about the final push. If I don't get "roid rage" when calorie restricted, doing cardio every morning at 6am, training 5 nights a week and working full time then people in the off season getting rage from 500mg of test should seriously NEVER DIET lol.

I have a very eventful month in May, My comp on the 11th, My Birthday on the 28th and New york on the 29th. I absolutely cannot wait to get my a$$ back on stage and can't wait for that euphoric feeling of achievement once I step off and crack open a bottle of evian! AMAZING. You have all been great through this long 4 MONTH! journey. I have alot of respect for you all and appreciate every bit of input positive or negative.

Luke


----------



## Littleluke

Pob! I'll be bringing some of my famous banana walnut cake to the show so you better be ready to become an addict mate LOL! Will be icing it with it with rich choc express whey from boditronics. I swear this isn't a plug but it's so tasty mate! Best choc whey I have tried!


----------



## EDG301

Littleluke said:


> And you Dan mate. I may even share some rice cakes with you LOL Luke


I feel honoured, lol.

Save me sum cake aswell!!


----------



## Littleluke

if there's any left......... LOL


----------



## pob80

Littleluke said:


> Pob! I'll be bringing some of my famous banana walnut cake to the show so you better be ready to become an addict mate LOL! Will be icing it with it with rich choc express whey from boditronics. I swear this isn't a plug but it's so tasty mate! Best choc whey I have tried!


Awsome mate!! I will be bringing some goodies aswell dont know if will go on a crazy eating binge lol see how I look feel on the day if I go for the ukbff a week later or not.


----------



## Littleluke

Well I just got off the phone to Scott Horton. He will have cakes etc back stage apparently! LOL Awesome! I requested a battenburg LOL! I phoned him to find out about the order of the show etc so got me very exciuted. He seems like a really cool bloke and was offering advise regarding carbing up etc. He advises eating loads of shyte and controlling water levels! Makes sense as I looked 100x better the day after my last show. OBVIOUSLY I will be doing whatever James tells me too! Can't wait to carb up! woop woop


----------



## Magic Torch

Scott is a nice fella. He seems to have lots of time for everyone, still got to get up to his gym for a session with G one day soon....(I have your number now G so no excuses eh!


----------



## EDG301

Yeah, went to hercules & saw scott 2day. Show should be a gudden, quita few well known guests comin to support show apparentley, incl. The Dorian Yates!!! Scott said he talkd to u today luke n suggested the same carb up approach....let me know ur thorts (& james's) please!!! A full English the mornin of show sound to good to be true,lol.


----------



## Littleluke

I'm sticking with James on the carb up 100% but can understand scotts idea of eating loads of shyte because alot of people look10x better the day after a show which is usually the result of cake, sweets, crisps and god knows what! LOL. I'm confident the approach I will follow will bring me in right.


----------



## EDG301

And that is.....?


----------



## winger

Drum roll please........


----------



## supercell

I have gone right back to basics with Luke because I have never worked with him before. If you use the tried and tested methods first then from there you can tweak.

It is mind numbingly simple and has no use of diuretics (again most people actually dont need them) just water and a little vit c and protein to dry out.

Once the simple protocol has been used I would then assess for future shows (if Luke decided to work with me) and tweak if necessary.

Please remember too that most of the hard work here has been done by Harold and Luke in the previous diet for his South Coast show, it was only after I convinced him to do this one that Luke approached me for the last 5 weeks leading into this one.

The protocol is very simple and is as follows:-

3 days depletion (MON, TUES, WEDS)

Half the carbs you are on in the lead up to the depletion phase and replace with turkey (equivalant in protein) Fats remain low and protein powders are cut out.

Upper body circuit each day (3 sets of 12) for each bodypart. Change exercises on each of the depletion days.

Cardio up to and including wed morning.

Water 5-6 litres

3 days carb up (THURS, FRI, SAT)

Thursday eat 300g of white pots every 60 mins from waking till bedtime. Eat 800g turkey over the day. No added fats or seasoning. Water at 6-8 litres

Friday eat 300g white pots every 90 mins from waking till bedtime. Eat 1000g turkey over the day. No added fats or seasoning. Water as above 8-10g vit C

Sat eat 300g of white pots every 120 mins from waking till 6pm (or when feel muscles are full) Eat 1000g turkey over the day till 6pm. Add 5g olive or flax oil to each meal. No added seasoning. Water unrestricted at 8 litres and drink until bedtime. 10g vit C

After 6pm swap to just turkey. Eat as much as you can on top of the 1000g if necessary (without forcing it down) until around 10pm then have a steak and some eggs cooked in olive oil.

When wake to go to the bathroom sip water during the night.

Sunday (show day) Small portion of porridge and steak when wake. Then when hungry eat turkey and 3-4 bananas over the day until pre judge. Sip water throughout to quench thirst (around 2 litres up to prejudge) Stop eating approx 2-4 hours before pre judge (depending on your gut emptying time)

When pumping up drink water fairly freely without gulping or causing bloat to set in.

You should now be ready to hit the stage and feel pumped and tight.

Simple really.

J


----------



## winger

Impressive Supercell.


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you for posting that James. Was good to talk to you this afternoon. I look forward to rolling with this plan and sticking to it 100%! I'm sure by the end of it I won't fancy eating white spuds for a while LOL!

I am very fortunate to have James back stage as he is doing a guest spot! He'll be there to hold me back from the cakes scott will have on offer LOL!

I am working friday and sat this week and then will be working mon-wed while depleating which should be fun! lol I have a few days off to fine tune my posing and most importantly have my carb up off! I will be travelling up to see James before the show so he can see how I'm looking.

I can't wait now! bring it on


----------



## karenmarillier

Hey luke, keep training hard, looking forward to seeing you again next week and Dan too

I'll make sure you both have a great tan and leave it to the two of you to battle it out:lift:for 1st place

Kx


----------



## Littleluke

Hello Karen! I cannot wait once again! You made life 1000x easier last time and I look forward to relaxing back stage once again! Will be an excellent show.  See you in little over a week.


----------



## greg fear

supercell said:


> I have gone right back to basics with Luke because I have never worked with him before. If you use the tried and tested methods first then from there you can tweak.
> 
> It is mind numbingly simple and has no use of diuretics (again most people actually dont need them) just water and a little vit c and protein to dry out.
> 
> Once the simple protocol has been used I would then assess for future shows (if Luke decided to work with me) and tweak if necessary.
> 
> Please remember too that most of the hard work here has been done by Harold and Luke in the previous diet for his South Coast show, it was only after I convinced him to do this one that Luke approached me for the last 5 weeks leading into this one.
> 
> The protocol is very simple and is as follows:-
> 
> 3 days depletion (MON, TUES, WEDS)
> 
> Half the carbs you are on in the lead up to the depletion phase and replace with turkey (equivalant in protein) Fats remain low and protein powders are cut out.
> 
> Upper body circuit each day (3 sets of 12) for each bodypart. Change exercises on each of the depletion days.
> 
> Cardio up to and including wed morning.
> 
> Water 5-6 litres
> 
> 3 days carb up (THURS, FRI, SAT)
> 
> Thursday eat 300g of white pots every 60 mins from waking till bedtime. Eat 800g turkey over the day. No added fats or seasoning. Water at 6-8 litres
> 
> Friday eat 300g white pots every 90 mins from waking till bedtime. Eat 1000g turkey over the day. No added fats or seasoning. Water as above 8-10g vit C
> 
> Sat eat 300g of white pots every 120 mins from waking till 6pm (or when feel muscles are full) Eat 1000g turkey over the day till 6pm. Add 5g olive or flax oil to each meal. No added seasoning. Water unrestricted at 8 litres and drink until bedtime. 10g vit C
> 
> After 6pm swap to just turkey. Eat as much as you can on top of the 1000g if necessary (without forcing it down) until around 10pm then have a steak and some eggs cooked in olive oil.
> 
> When wake to go to the bathroom sip water during the night.
> 
> Sunday (show day) Small portion of porridge and steak when wake. Then when hungry eat turkey and 3-4 bananas over the day until pre judge. Sip water throughout to quench thirst (around 2 litres up to prejudge) Stop eating approx 2-4 hours before pre judge (depending on your gut emptying time)
> 
> When pumping up drink water fairly freely without gulping or causing bloat to set in.
> 
> You should now be ready to hit the stage and feel pumped and tight.
> 
> Simple really.
> 
> J


hi luke and james, im confused about my carbing up period for my show but this has given me some ideas thanks, if one of you could just answer this question for me

my height is 5.4 weight 11stone how much or how many carbs/ grams of white pots do u think i should consume, for the carb up phase

is there a set amount of carbs you should aim for if so what do u think would be a gd amount for me


----------



## miami797

Good luck Luke. When did you start competing?


----------



## Littleluke

This prep thread details my first comp


----------



## supercell

greg fear said:


> hi luke and james, im confused about my carbing up period for my show but this has given me some ideas thanks, if one of you could just answer this question for me
> 
> my height is 5.4 weight 11stone how much or how many carbs/ grams of white pots do u think i should consume, for the carb up phase
> 
> is there a set amount of carbs you should aim for if so what do u think would be a gd amount for me


Its pretty much guess work as everybody assimilates and stores carbs differently. I would run with 250g pots every hour for the first day and assess on the second when you may feel the need to lower to 200g. This would equate to around 35-40g on day one and around 30-35g of carbs day 2.

Sorry for the hijack

J


----------



## EDG301

So predominantly high Gi sources of carbs james??


----------



## Littleluke

By all means J feel free mate. This thread is for everyone!

I will carbing up from Thursday and visiting J on the Friday so obviously he can assess how I'm looking.

Greg buddy, I recommend getting someone who is honest with you to asses how you look after your first carb up day. You will know how you feel but having an extra pair of eyes certainly helps. I constantly have fat and skinny days on this diet and it helps having J and my friend Gary (who also competes) tell me how I'm looking. I would also just like to add how great Baz has been since the start of this diet. I have literally sent him hundreds of text from day one! 4 MONTHS! of dieting!!! and he has been quality! Thanks mate.


----------



## miami797

You planning on getting a new haircut? Don't know how well the boyzone thing will work in comp.


----------



## Littleluke

Hair jokes... .ZzzzZZZzzzZZz.. Answer is no.


----------



## Littleluke

OK guys,

It's friday morning. Woke up and did 45 minutes of Cardio on the bike as I forgot my gym bottoms so couldn't go for a brisk walk as I would have been arressted for walking round in pink hot pants LOL!

ANYWAY!

I trained chest last night and it went as followed;

Incline dumbbell press - 2 Warm up sets, 1x35kg 12 reps, 1x40kg 8reps.

I then moved on to incline flies using 25kg dumbbells, 3 sets 10 reps.

Followed by Flat Smith Machine press, 1 set 80kg 15reps, 1 set 100kg 10reps.

I then did 2 sets of machine flies on 3quarter stack then finished on bodyweight wide dips.

Great workout, good pump (for 5 minutes LOL). I then did 20minutes of CV on the X trainer.

I didn't get to have a look at my chest directly after hitting it. I wore a vest and my delts were looking nice and vascualr and striated which I was happy with. I lost pump after CV but still looked good in changing rooms with good upper/lower seperation in chest and striations.

I'm very much looking forward to the 11th May. Looking forward to seeing you guys and hopefully doing UKM proud. I'm excited about the different carb up approach and even more excited to get the de-carb out of the way. I will be working through it so it's going to be tough! Customers beware!


----------



## Littleluke

I have a quick question actually if anyone can answer!

Would it be wise to use Hair removel on my body a couple of days before my show then shaving the day before. I found it a nightmare shaving the day before my show and thought this may make life a little easier. ?

Thanks

Luke


----------



## greg fear

supercell said:


> Its pretty much guess work as everybody assimilates and stores carbs differently. I would run with 250g pots every hour for the first day and assess on the second when you may feel the need to lower to 200g. This would equate to around 35-40g on day one and around 30-35g of carbs day 2.
> 
> Sorry for the hijack
> 
> J


thanks james


----------



## greg fear

Littleluke said:


> By all means J feel free mate. This thread is for everyone!
> 
> I will carbing up from Thursday and visiting J on the Friday so obviously he can assess how I'm looking.
> 
> Greg buddy, I recommend getting someone who is honest with you to asses how you look after your first carb up day. You will know how you feel but having an extra pair of eyes certainly helps. I constantly have fat and skinny days on this diet and it helps having J and my friend Gary (who also competes) tell me how I'm looking. I would also just like to add how great Baz has been since the start of this diet. I have literally sent him hundreds of text from day one! 4 MONTHS! of dieting!!! and he has been quality! Thanks mate.


yea im goin to do that then get someone to see how im looking after my first day carbing up and see if i need to adjust things then


----------



## Littleluke

Good man! I can't wait to see how you look on the day mate. You'll be a force! Where your short, 11stone looks like 15 stone!


----------



## greg fear

Littleluke said:


> Good man! I can't wait to see how you look on the day mate. You'll be a force! Where your short, 11stone looks like 15 stone!


cheers luke mate, yea being short can help 

just need to try get my conditioning bang on

fingers crossed it goes well for the both of us

your conditioning i have no doubt in my mind that it will be great

but thats the one thing im worried about with regards to myself and thats conditoning but we will see what happens


----------



## shorty

Littleluke said:


> I have a quick question actually if anyone can answer!
> 
> Would it be wise to use Hair removel on my body a couple of days before my show then shaving the day before. I found it a nightmare shaving the day before my show and thought this may make life a little easier. ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Luke


JMO i would get some hair clippers (without the clips attached) and shave the hair right down... then it's easier (i find) to shave properly without clogging the razor too much...

hope this helps mate...


----------



## James21

shorty said:


> JMO i would get some hair clippers (without the clips attached) and shave the hair right down... then it's easier (i find) to shave properly without clogging the razor too much...
> 
> hope this helps mate...


exactly what i do 'zero' it with the clippers then shave over its just like shaving little stubble on your face


----------



## miami797

I would try the hair removal product out a few months ahead of time. You don't want to find out a few days before your show that you have sensitive skin or allergies from whatever product you use.


----------



## danbon

good luck luke.


----------



## chris jenkins

greg fear said:


> yea im goin to do that then get someone to see how im looking after my first day carbing up and see if i need to adjust things then


You have Dixie helping you Greg, I would just stick to his advice.


----------



## donggle

hair removal cream may cause you to get a rash or irriation.


----------



## EDG301

how much are you weighing now Luke?? Just weighd myself 2nyt, n was pretty shocked....come down to 12st 8lb from 14st 2lb in jan!!! Not impressed with myself. Hope all is well bud.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

i used that imac hair removal cream once,never again,i was stinging all over,and came out in a rash,i just shave, quick and easy no rashes or sorness,well that works for me.


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> how much are you weighing now Luke?? Just weighd myself 2nyt, n was pretty shocked....come down to 12st 8lb from 14st 2lb in jan!!! Not impressed with myself. Hope all is well bud.


How tall are you?

Sorry for the hijack Luke daddy!


----------



## EDG301

5" 8, i am determined to not look like a swimmer on the day.....but this may prevail :-( These are the times that i feel a little voice saying.... "Come to the dark side daniel Son"


----------



## winger

dan ellis said:


> "Come to the dark side daniel Son"


So is that Darth Vader's voice or Mr Miyagi voice?


----------



## Guest

dan ellis said:


> how much are you weighing now Luke?? Just weighd myself 2nyt, n was pretty shocked....come down to 12st 8lb from 14st 2lb in jan!!! Not impressed with myself. Hope all is well bud.


Nothing wrong with being 176lb at 5ft8 look at fivos or whatever ever his name is on this site the natural body builder he competes at 176lb and is one inch taller and he brings a very nice package to the stage

Looking forward to contest pics Luke!


----------



## EDG301

winger said:


> So is that Darth Vader's voice or Mr Miyagi voice?


Try to imagine a mixture of both


----------



## EDG301

Cheers Con, you've raised my chin a bit  bin feelin so **** today.

Luke, went to nabba south east today, good show, saw karen n gave cheque....nice bunch of gals. Also saw James, but didnt hav the balls to say hello, I lookd like a **** jus hangin around,lol. Only 3 competitors in juniors, 3rd was..erm...not that impressive, but 2nd n 1st were pretty good. Ope all is well m8, hows diet goin 4 u?? Its killin me!!!


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks Dan mate. The diet is goin really well.. tiring but paying off. My head has been playing tricks on me but is finally on the straight. Not long to go buddy, keep strog 

So this is it. The final week is about to begin. I have lowered my carbs slightly today and had my last serving of pro-peptide this morning. I will now only be consuming turkey as my protein source. I begin my de-carb tomorrow as instructed by James and I shall begin carbing up on thursday following the plan as earlier stated. I will be making the trip to see James 2 days out from my show to assess how I responded to our first day of carb loading.

I have 2 photos, one taken 2 days ago and the most recent of my legs taken this morning before breakfast.


----------



## MXD

Loooking incredible mate, you conditioning is awesome as ever.


----------



## supercell

Keep it going buddy, stay strong and I'll see you friday. You done good so far!!!

J


----------



## bodybuilder

Luke looking good mate!!

For the last 2/3 weeks before your last show did you keep your diet the same or change anything such as lowering carbs weekly, increasing protein etc?


----------



## nathanlowe

Well done your looking great.


----------



## BigToby91

Look at those legs! There very impressive

....yours too luke 

Hope all's well mate! CAn't remember if I commented you back on facebook! lol


----------



## Littleluke

James had me eating a few more carbs than before and we have slowly began tapering them off based on how I have been looking. The final week is pretty simular to how I did it with H except the carb up is more intense and the use of Diurectics is a NO NO! I was pancake flat at the south coast. I want to be bursting full and vascular at the Muscle Mayhem.


----------



## Littleluke

TOBY!!! Hello mate! You didn't reply dude but don't worry! Try and get down to my show! You ow me a battenburg LOL! joke


----------



## bodybuilder

did you carb cycle? if so what were your values on low, med and high days?


----------



## BigToby91

I owe you one?! Haha you wish...well come down bristol after the show and i'll get you as many as you want....my treat...Then whip your @ss in the gym:lift:

Looking sharp my man, good stuff


----------



## dmcc

Luke, re your most recent photos: fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## EDG301

Cheers m8, Just bin out 4 walk, head is clearer, n bring 2moro on!!! (i WILL regret i said that!!) LOL. Veins in the legs!!! Damn, Lookin really good Luke. Lookin 4ward to it!! Woop woop.


----------



## winger

Good job Luke, you look very good. Those shoulders are wicked looking.

Need I remind again but, pictures, pictures, pictures!


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you very much for the comments! Lots to do yet but it's amazing what decarbing and carbing up does!


----------



## supercell

I didn't use a carb cycle approach with Luke for the last 4 weeks. We kept the calories constant on both training and non training days and then slowly brought the carbs down while introducing more essential fats through CLA and fish oils.

We also increased cardio a little too but really went more by how Luke was looking and feeling, being a bit more instinctive than the first phase of the diet for the South Coast.

Harolds approach was the right approach for Lukes first show as he firstly has never worked with Luke before but also Luke had never followed a contest diet before so a strict protocol had to be adopted. Only after that was done could things be worked and tweaked for the future.

Since the show Luke has gained a little knowledge about how he feels with certain foods and certain calories and also how he should feel come show day.

Quite rightly Harold told Luke to drink but Luke didn't and this just caused a rapid flattening of Lukes physique due to duiretics being used. When I was backstage at the South Coast it was only when I saw him looking flat that I asked if he had been drinking and he said no. He then started but it was too late.

First rule of diuretic use is *dont stop drinking*...even on show day.

As I said previously the only thing that I did disagree with on Harolds plan was the use of diuretics. Firstly with such a young guy but also with someone doing their first show.

Personally I would always follow a tried and tested natural drying out protocol for someones first show to see how they responded.

Look at Darren Ball. Here is a guy that is dry and shredded when he competes but who doesn't use any diuretics at all.

if after Lukes first show it was apparant that he was watery and had followed everything to the letter only then would I consider the use of some duiretic aid. Lukes physique and metaobolism is lean and fast and that kind of physique usually responds very well to a more natural approach. However time will tell and on sunday we will see if my hunch was right or wrong.

Again this was proved with Wade yesterday. No diuretics and he looked better than ever and got a pump with just a couple of sets and some posing.....Thats how you should be backstage.

I also want to stress that I am not in any way disrespecting Harold. He is a proven contest prepper and probably one of the very best in the country with far more experience than me. Everyone has their way just as I have mine. Thats what makes this sport so interesting as what works a treat for one person will fail miserably with the next.

J


----------



## smithy26

supercell said:


> I didn't use a carb cycle approach with Luke for the last 4 weeks. We kept the calories constant on both training and non training days and then slowly brought the carbs down while introducing more essential fats through CLA and fish oils.
> 
> We also increased cardio a little too but really went more by how Luke was looking and feeling, being a bit more instinctive than the first phase of the diet for the South Coast.
> 
> Harolds approach was the right approach for Lukes first show as he firstly has never worked with Luke before but also Luke had never followed a contest diet before so a strict protocol had to be adopted. Only after that was done could things be worked and tweaked for the future.
> 
> Since the show Luke has gained a little knowledge about how he feels with certain foods and certain calories and also how he should feel come show day.
> 
> Quite rightly Harold told Luke to drink but Luke didn't and this just caused a rapid flattening of Lukes physique due to duiretics being used. When I was backstage at the South Coast it was only when I saw him looking flat that I asked if he had been drinking and he said no. He then started but it was too late.
> 
> First rule of diuretic use is *dont stop drinking*...even on show day.
> 
> As I said previously the only thing that I did disagree with on Harolds plan was the use of diuretics. Firstly with such a young guy but also with someone doing their first show.
> 
> Personally I would always follow a tried and tested natural drying out protocol for someones first show to see how they responded.
> 
> Look at Darren Ball. Here is a guy that is dry and shredded when he competes but who doesn't use any diuretics at all.
> 
> if after Lukes first show it was apparant that he was watery and had followed everything to the letter only then would I consider the use of some duiretic aid. Lukes physique and metaobolism is lean and fast and that kind of physique usually responds very well to a more natural approach. However time will tell and on sunday we will see if my hunch was right or wrong.
> 
> Again this was proved with Wade yesterday. No diuretics and he looked better than ever and got a pump with just a couple of sets and some posing.....Thats how you should be backstage.
> 
> I also want to stress that I am not in any way disrespecting Harold. He is a proven contest prepper and probably one of the very best in the country with far more experience than me. Everyone has their way just as I have mine. Thats what makes this sport so interesting as what works a treat for one person will fail miserably with the next.
> 
> J


nice thread james im sure luke has benifited from both harold and your help, roll on mayhem good luck luke hopefully see you there


----------



## 1988-s.leeson

looking shredded luke, very impressive!

make sure you enjoy it at mayhem......cos its an odd feeling when its all over and done.

good luck

scott


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks Scott mate. I can't wait for the show so will definately make the best of it. It must feel odd not to be thinking of competing or dieting! Even after my show where I had a few days off it felt strange. It's simular to the feeling of Christms when your a kid. Massive build up for one day then it's over.

Anyway!

It's Monday 5th May.

3 DAYS of depleation remaining then it's carb up time! I'm just getting my meals prepped for today. Lots of Turkey, not so much sweet spud LOL.

My diet for decarb is oats AM followed by sweet spud for the next 3 meals then only veg in the evening. I have a Medium Banana AM and PWO. Not many carbs ATALL!!

I'm aiming to be nice and dry thursday morning which the turkey will certainly help achieve.

I will keep you all posted over this week. I am only working for 3 more days! Today is only 10-4! I will also be purchasing GTA4 formy carb up days where I aim to sit on my ass all day  except for 2 hours where I will be posing... I find that doing my posing in the evening is best as I tend to be at my hungriest then so it keeps my mind active and not thinking of food.


----------



## Geo

Good luck dude, iv been following your progress but not posted until now.

Hope all goes well. 

Geo


----------



## dwg77

when is the comp.

Good luck fella where abouts u train? Looks like u train in a fitness gym by looks of the lockers.

Good luck and remember to put comp pics up


----------



## Littleluke

Hello mate. The comp is Sunday.

I currently train at Fitness First but am joining a local strong man gym which has just opened. It has everything I need and more. Off-season is going to be hardcore 4x week then lots of rest and quality food. I will be following a Dorian Yates style of training as it's something different and makes good sense


----------



## clarkey

Great pic Luke much fuller mate. For the last 8 months ive been following the yates methods and have made some great gains you will love this style of training for off season..just weird resting lots lol


----------



## Littleluke

I like the idea of the rest at the moment!! LOL.. I want to improve my strength aswell so joining the strong man gym and training differently should give me the boost to do so. My rebound cycle will be based o na short burst cycle as previously posted by someone.

Does anyone have any suggestions for my post comp rebound cycle? I was thinking of just running sust at 500mg pw. If I was short burst cycling would 6 weeks at 1g week be more effective?


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> I will be following a Dorian Yates style of training as it's something different and makes good sense


If it worked for Dorian Yates, it will work for you. I love that kind of training!


----------



## ares1

Littleluke said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for my post comp rebound cycle? I was thinking of just running sust at 500mg pw. If I was short burst cycling would 6 weeks at 1g week be more effective?


i would do sus e3d with a front load.


----------



## hackskii

How long have you been on luke?


----------



## smithy26

if i was doing 500mg of sus mate id do a 2ml shot once a week, may be front load with dbol for the first 3 weeks! if u want to do 1 gram a week then one 2ml shot every monday and thursday


----------



## Littleluke

I have been on too long hacks. I will send you a PM detailing everything and if you can help atall I will be very grateful. I was hoping you could construct me a good PCT  after my rebound 

Pretty please!


----------



## EDG301

luke m8, hope second days goin well. Just wieghd myself again n have lost 2.25kg in 4days!!! WTF dude!!! i hope its mostly glycogen stores!!! Only 1 more day then carbin up baby!!! woop woop!!! tke care bud- btw, wat souces of carbs you carbin up on?? bin lookin up on web about gluten/dairy- allergens?? that cause water retention- if any1 can abbreviate it would b helpful, cheers


----------



## Littleluke

Why have you left it so late mate? read my thread and it details my carb up.


----------



## EDG301

sorry bud, think im jus worrying to much.


----------



## Littleluke

just enjoy it mate! ull be fine


----------



## Littleluke

Day 3 of depleation and I am very much looking forward to getting some carbs in me. I have halved my carbs for the final day and replaced the cals with protein in the form of egg whites. I am so dead on my feet it's unreal. I am currently at work and really have no time for any customers.. If they have simple problems I just refer them to customer services 333 from the phone LOL.

I am looking forward to starting my carb up tommorow but also slightly nervous about my conditioning. Sometimes I feel amazing and other times I feel like a skinny fat guy, if that makes sense? Kinda like Pob feels (pogo stick syndrome)

I am actually feeling really nervous about getting on stage again. At first I thought I'd be fine due to already doing a show but with a few of my family coming and possibly my sponsor I can feel the pressure mounting. I don't want to let anyone down!

On a side note.. I would just like to take the time to thank James L. Not only has he guide me through my prep for the Muscle Mayhem but he is always at the end of the phone when I need him. I will be working with James in the off season with the support of boditronics to bring an unbeatable package to next year. It's going to be tough but I'm 110% ready for the challenge. Me and James are going to have a sit down with a Nandos and discuss my plans after my show (I'm paying  ).

I would also like to say thanks to all you guys. I know the journey isn't over yet but the next couple of days will be very busy so I may not get a chance to post. You have all been great, especially Baz, pob, and Jamie!

I look forward to seeing you all at the show.. I will call you pob after a good day of carb loading! And Baz, I will give you a ring on the saturday to arrange meeting etc. I will probably get to the venue for about 10 as I have my first coast of tan at half past 

I actually feel quite emotional today! It has been a damn long road of nearlly 5 months of dieting. I have a cupboard full of cookies and biscuits to treat myself to sunday night and monday day then it's back to the off season diet with the occasional cheat.

Thanks guys, I will probably still be around the boards the next few days.. It's just I'll be eating every bloody hour LOL What a shame


----------



## EDG301

Keep it together buddie, im sure you'll be great on stage. Yeah, im wanting to place well, but most of all, have a bloody good time, as i know i prob wont compete again until im 20-21years (caz i wont have a shot at any good titles if im natural).

I remember 2 years ago, my 1st comp. Just went so fast i never really took a moment out n appreciated being in the best shape of my life, and being on stage. I'm definitely going to this time.

Btw, will b at the venue round the same time, as 1st coats 10.35, altho have e-mailed karen to c if i can come l8r as takes bout 2 hours to get there. Also, just talkd to scott n he said juniors r 3rd on, meaning we wont b on till round 3ish......guna b a long day


----------



## Littleluke

No it will fly by mate  . My last comp was morning and evenin and it was 10pm before i knew it. Awesome day. This should be even better


----------



## Littleluke

20 minutes of working left! Then I'll be putting my feet up till sunday  .. well after the gym that is


----------



## Marsbar

I know what you mean about not wanting to talk to people when your carb depleted .. I'm finding holdin a conversation a real struggle .. I have to think hard about what I'm going to say. Soooo looking forward to my carb up tomorrow.

Best of luck for Sunday mate


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you mate. It feels like a bloody effort to open my mouth LOL

I'm really snappy aswell.. Hayley has suffered this week. Lots of making up to do next week! I'm taking her out for a meal wednesday then a night out saturday  She understands!

So I am nearing the end of my carb depleation. My legs arelike jelly and I feel so hungry! I have a craving for rice cakes, peanut butter and jam. I had it on the day of the south coast and really fancy it. Saying that I fancy anything sweet 

Bring on tomorrow


----------



## pob80

We are on the home straight now dude time just to relax eat and roll straight in should be a great day so looking forward to it and catching up with you guys to. My class is first on and you third which means be able to enjoy the show and guest spots mate


----------



## Phil B

Thats the end of the 3rd day of depletion - feel properly wasted although i reckon i felt worse on day 2 - i had to go into work today for a couple of meetings and struggled to stay awake, the other guys looked a bit bemused as i went through my turkey and veg, turkey and salad and egg whites!! But when i hit the gym this evening i felt (relatively) strong compared to depletion day 2 - can only put it down to the fact i knew the worst was nearly over!

Looking forward to catchin up on Friday Luke - we can sit on the patio and enjoy 300g of potato and some water before heading over to James if the weather is nice! LOL.

Cant wait for the carbs to hit the system and spend Thursday eating and sleeping - havent had a really good rest in ages it seems.


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> I have been on too long hacks. I will send you a PM detailing everything and if you can help atall I will be very grateful. I was hoping you could construct me a good PCT  after my rebound
> 
> Pretty please!


Piece of cake dude............

Give me a hollar when ever you are ready.....

Good luck in the mean time.............


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> Me and James are going to have a sit down with a Nandos and discuss my plans after my show (I'm paying  ).


I hope James isn't on a bulking cycle.


----------



## Littleluke

Phil - Sounds good to me mate. Will drop you a text tonight just to confirm times 

Scott - Thanks mate! Will send youy a PM monday 

Winger - That's exactly what I thought mate.. My wallet is going to suffer lol


----------



## LOCUST

I will be there cheering you on !!

Im sure you will be fine, bro.


----------



## DB

cya sunday mate! Me&j will defo be there got the tickets sorted 

Will prob be down about 12ish?


----------



## chrismac

This journal is the sh1t. A really good read.

You have come on leaps and bounds, a real motivator.

Good luck


----------



## Littleluke

Thanks mate  See you there.


----------



## Littleluke

I'll be there at 10.30 baz mate


----------



## Magic Torch

DB said:


> cya sunday mate! Me&j will defo be there got the tickets sorted
> 
> Will prob be down about 12ish?


Yup I'll be there mofo 

Cant wait Luke, 3 days!


----------



## Littleluke

Be good to see you J 

Make me something tasty chef  .. Preferably sweet


----------



## EDG301

how are you finding the carbing up luke, im soo tired right now.... really dont think i will get through all of my potato....on the upside, bin dwn to shops & got 2 bloody nice steaks, sum rice cakes & peanut butter n jam for weekend. The p.butter was crying out "EAT ME....EAT ME NOW!" but i managed to control myself!!lol.


----------



## Marsbar

do you use the peanut butter, jam and rice cakes to carb up with on show day?


----------



## supercell

Keep it going Luke and I'll see you tomorrow. I have asked Phil if you can make it down sooner so I can assess your carb up more accurately. See you at the gym with Phil and Wade about 10.30am.

J


----------



## Geo

All the Best for tomorrow Luke, Hope all goes Well.

Geo


----------



## rightyho

Good luck for Sunday mate.

Great journal.


----------



## ares1

Good luck mate!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Good luck this sunday bro!


----------



## LEWIS

yes good luck luke


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you guys.

I got back from seeing James about 1hour 30 mins ago.

I must say he is looking rediculous. It was also nice to see how far Phil has come physique wise since I saw him 7 weeks ago, 2 weeks before the south Coast.

As for me.. I was a bit nervous posing in front of James, Wade and Phil today.. Mainly because I wasn't sure on how I looked.. I haven't been constantly looking in the mirror this time and was shocked at how much fuller my legs were looking at the ministry of muscle. I am now a strong believer that totally stopping leg training a couple of weeks prior to a show is essential.

James is happy with how I look and I know he's not the sort to ballsh!t so it fills me with a bit of confidence.. The rest will come on the day.

I look forward to an eventful day, see you all there.

Luke


----------



## hilly

looks like your learning alot mate congrats on being this discplined right throught it shows real good determination and having james l to help you through will help you bring a great package. keep up the hard work mate


----------



## Marsbar

Luke .. what will you carb up with on show day?


----------



## ah24

Marsbar said:


> Luke .. what will you carb up with on show day?


James posted this 1-2pages before mate


----------



## supercell

Marsbar said:


> Luke .. what will you carb up with on show day?


If you are carbing up show day you have timed it wrong and left it too late; you should already be full. Show day is about drying out not carbing up. With the dehydration you get on show day you wont fill out...you need water for that and if you start taking in water with carbs....BINGO..bad retention of fluids.

Turkey and sipping water works well and will be the order of the day for Luke. He was filling up nicely when I saw him today and I know with another day tomorrow and then the drying out he'll look mint on sunday.

J


----------



## Littleluke




----------



## Marsbar

Sorry guys .. what I meant was what carbs (if any) wud luke take in just before he goes on stage to help with the pump etc. Apols for any confusion.


----------



## winger

Good luck Luke and I can't wait to see what you look like. 

I want to see about 20 pictures of you and your group!


----------



## smithy26

good luck 2 moro mate il be there around 1 ish il keep a look out for you.


----------



## amjad.khan

Hi Luke haven't posted much on this thread but I have been reading it daily from the start, all the best for tomorrow mate, good luck.


----------



## Phil B

Hey Luke - hope ur doin OK mate - just about to cook my steak and eggs - i think i will scramble the eggs - been thinking about that all day!! I think im about as full as im gonna be - so its time to settle down and watch a film with my feet up till i doze off - i think the LARGE glass of dry white wine will help!

See you at the show tommorow!


----------



## BigToby91

Luke, good luck for tomorrow!!! Wish you all the best for tomorrow!! Let me know how you do.

Toby


----------



## winger

Anybody got any info?


----------



## DB

Luke placed 2nd in a big and tough class! he looked really good up there his posing was spot on and the most conditioned guy in his class!

congrats mate!


----------



## Clydefrog

Well done Luke!


----------



## amjad.khan

Congratulation mate, well done :rockon: hey DB any idea on how other UK-M member done?


----------



## hackskii

Oh how cool.....


----------



## winger

Good job Luke, your a beast.

Now someone post up some picks.


----------



## James21

Well done Luke... the hard work paid off! :clap:


----------



## chrisj22

Amazing news!!!!


----------



## DB

Pob also came 2nd!


----------



## Captain Hero

congratulations luke!!


----------



## Borris

how many was in his class?


----------



## amjad.khan

DB said:


> Pob also came 2nd!


Cheers mate for update btw congrats on being a mod :thumb:


----------



## DB

Borris said:


> how many was in his class?


I think Luke had about 9?


----------



## smithy26

there was 7 i think in his class


----------



## Littleluke

Hello guys.

First of all a massive thank you to James L and all the UKMuscle boys. Your support has been spot on and helped me battle through a long diet!

I lost count of the juniors in my class and was very happy with the turnout. 2nd place! I am so happy! Obviously wanted first but I think my placing was deserved and when some pictures get posted you will all probably agree. I was alot more confident this time, I felt alot fuller and think James's approach is spot on  ..

I have just got back from KFC where I had a nice big meal with a sugary drink !! I am very bloated now but feel awesome 

I was very pleased to see both Simon and Sally from boditronics at the show to watch me compete. It's grate having boditronics as a sponsor and as of Sunday I will be fully sponsored as my trial contract is up.  They are lovely people and their personal support and excellent supplements will really help me progress.

Thank you everyone.. Was great to meet some more of you. I bumped into Carli backstage and she was looking very competetive!Hope she got the result she wanted! Update us!

Here are a couple of shots from the show. I will get some on stage shots soon  .

Thank you again everyone! You're all great.


----------



## smithy26

well there was 3 girls at the end competing, they all did there own routine and got a trophy each dont think they were against each other.

welldone luke , well deserved


----------



## Littleluke

Oh. I met Dorian Yates today


----------



## Britbb

Well done fella!

Arent you pleased you competed now mate 

Did you get an invite to the britains? Btw you look a lot fuller this time round than last time, same condition aswell (well from the pix i can see).


----------



## Geo

Well done mate, bet your glad your done now, and can get back to off season eating,  did you get your rebound cycle sorted out yet??

Geo


----------



## hackskii

Who were the guys, Jamie, DB and Stu?


----------



## hilly

congrats mate well done you looked much fuller than before awesome


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you all so much!

No invite  but hey! What an experience! And yes I am 100000% glag I competed and thank you all for talking me into it 

Scott, the pics are of me, baz, jamie and pob!


----------



## Borris

is that lakeside where they hold the darts tournements?


----------



## Littleluke

Yes!


----------



## hackskii

Pob looks older than he is, taller too.

Looking good Luke


----------



## hackskii

Hey Luke, you got to come to the States and go to the River with thousands of drunk hot chicks. With a body like you and your Britt accent, you would be hammering the whole time you were there and probably would spend much time jetskiing....lol

I could tell the chicks you were my son from the UK.....lol


----------



## smithy26

hackskii said:


> Hey Luke, you got to come to the States and go to the River with thousands of drunk hot chicks. With a body like you and your Britt accent, you would be hammering the whole time you were there and probably would spend much time jetskiing....lol
> 
> I could tell the chicks you were my son from the UK.....lol


slime ball:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

smithy26 said:


> slime ball:thumb:


Just looking out for my newley found son.....haaa haaa

And the chick might have a Mother there too:whistling:


----------



## smithy26

hackskii said:


> Just looking out for my newley found son.....haaa haaa
> 
> And the chick might have a Mother there too:whistling:


alway thinking ahead i like it:rolleyes:


----------



## LOCUST

Well done on the placing luke, i was in the car park having a protein drink when you was taking them pics.

I met dorian too, he is still a lump.

You looked good up there well deserved, the winner had a weird routine to say the least lol.


----------



## smithy26

LOCUST said:


> Well done on the placing luke, i was in the car park having a protein drink when you was taking them pics.
> 
> I met dorian too, he is still a lump.
> 
> You looked good up there well deserved, the winner had a weird routine to say the least lol.


that routine made me chuckle, but he was a big fooker for his age


----------



## Littleluke

thanks guys! you should have said hello locust!

The winner couldn't pose for sh!t! LOL

Scott - My girlfriend wouldn't approve mate but cheers for the offer LOL


----------



## hackskii

Littleluke said:


> Scott - My girlfriend wouldn't approve mate but cheers for the offer LOL


You would not be taking her with you, that would be like bringing sand to the beach..... :lol:

Congrats on your placing mate....


----------



## Iron19

well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## EDG301

Well done Luke, yeah the winner was huge for his age.....but a right arrogant c*nt!!!lol, Met him outside before reg. n he saud he hadnt even sorted out wat routine he was doin.....i think it showed. Nice meetin u m8, n gud luck in the future. Once again, well Done.


----------



## LOCUST

Littleluke said:


> thanks guys! you should have said hello locust!
> 
> The winner couldn't pose for sh!t! LOL
> 
> Scott - My girlfriend wouldn't approve mate but cheers for the offer LOL


Im new on here mate so im a bit quiet lol, but next time ill say hi.


----------



## supercell

Big well done Luke, I know I sound old and sentimental but I'm damn proud of what you have done.

This is just the start of many years of BBing I hope and with the drive and determination you have at your age (again I sound old, sorry) you have a great future ahead of you.

You have a great attitude and actually still possess a wicked twisted sense of humour even when dieting, love it!!

Well done again.

J


----------



## pitbull1436114521

supercell said:


> This is just the start of many years of BBing I hope and with the drive and determination you have at your age (again I sound old, sorry) you have a great future ahead of you.


I totally agree..

Since the South coast to lastnight your presentation on stage has came on no end..

You are more relaxed and more confident and it shows in your stage presence !

Just keep working at it, you can only improve and from what i've heard with Boditronics in full support nothing to lose.

Well maybe the hair do lol..

All the best

S


----------



## Littleluke

Dan - Well done also mate. You are a great lad and it was a pleasure meeting you!

James - Thank you for a really kind post mate. I know you always say it's me who did the diet so it's down to me etc but I really feel you were the back bone of my diet! I couldn't have done it without your constant support and availablity. I know it must have been annoying having your phone beeping every 5 minutes but I thank you for always being there even when dieting yourself. You're a good friend  Can't wait to grab a bite to eat with you in the near future 

Pitbull - The hair will be there until the gear decides otherwise LOL


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done luke on the placing :thumbup1:

i saw you at the pompey show and i cant wait to see some stage pics from this show.

well done on the full time sponser


----------



## shorty

just caught up with the thread luke... totally well done.. like the hair dude lol looks top... congrats on 2nd place!

ps.. DB you need some more size on them arms dude :tongue:


----------



## Marsbar

well done luke .. 2nd plae is awesome mate!


----------



## Mr Brown

Congrats Luke great result!


----------



## Boditronics Ltd

Mr Brown said:


> Congrats Luke great result!


We would like to add our congratulations to Luke on an awesome performance Yesterday at the Riverside , You would not have thought it was only your second show your conditioning and routine were the most professional on stage by far .

Despite telling me you were kaking yourself before hand you didn't display any of the nerves on stage ( Now you tell me you were jacked up on Red Mist LOL ... explains it :thumb: )

THe guy that won did so based on just size as his conditioning was not a patch on yours and what the feck was that rountine all about ??? :lol:

As I said this morning mate make the most of your rebound and next year you will sweep all before you .. You have great potential

well done

Wurz


----------



## phase2phase

Congrats on the 2nd place Luke definite step up from the portsmouth show. Was it me or was the guy who won your class unable to stand still? Even when he was sat at the table in front of me and smithy he couldn`t sit still!


----------



## Magic Torch

phase2phase said:


> Congrats on the 2nd place Luke definite step up from the portsmouth show. Was it me or was the guy who won your class unable to stand still? Even when he was sat at the table in front of me and smithy he couldn`t sit still!


It looked like he was under the influence of something....more than just herbal....

I thought his routine was the best of the day :tongue:


----------



## phase2phase

Magic Torch said:


> It looked like he was under the influence of something....more than just herbal....
> 
> I thought his routine was the best of the day :tongue:


LOL yeah agree. Think someone forgot their Ritalin that morning!


----------



## Littleluke

I am very pleased to have so many comments on my thread.. At first I wasn't going to compete at this show.. Then a couple of you guys really encouraged me to do so.. I really didn't think I could diet again so soon after indulging for a couple of days but now that I have done it I wouldn't change it for the world. It's an amazing feeling being up on the stage.. And even better when you can hear your friends, family and sponsor cheering you on. I had so much support that day which only added to my confidence which I am glad showed on stage. I put very little time into my posing routine and actrually improvised 3 quarters of it. The first 4 poses were my routine and the rest was how I wanted it there and then!

I met some great people back stage also, and even someone local to train with  . Carly was at the show and looked in great shape but I didn't get a chance to see her on stage. James L's guest pose was absolutely phenominal and although there is going to be the best UKBFF showdown this year, I think it's Jame's turn.

The support I have recieved throughout this thread and my journey has been so incredible. I really cannot thank you all enough. I joined these boards over 2 years ago now to ask about T5s.. I thought steroids made your willy smaller and turned you into arny over night. I also thought I knew alot about nutrition and training but boy was I wrong. I in myself feel I have come a long way, my knowledge on nutrition, training and "the icing on the cake" have really improved and I only have you lot to thank for that. I can only continue to learn from you all and better myself in this off season and comepte again in the near future with a more solid package.

Thank you all so much.

Luke Bartrams 2008 Contest preperation is finished 

Bring on the off season


----------



## willsey4

Well done Luke, 2nd is awesome. If I get 2nd in my first show I will be chuffed to bits. I wish I came to watch now.


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt;

well done luck, and getting to meet dorain yates how cools that


----------



## daniboy

Nice to meet up with you Luke and well done with your 2nd in such a tough class, you truely showed them a nice package! Especially against the prawn eating dutch/polish monster! 

Dan


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Well done, congrats mate


----------



## pob80

Mate I was so proud of you see kept telling you had nothing to worry about ;-) was good to chill out with you before the show and think we picked the better changing room with the air con and space lol and your trophy was awsome dude get a pic of it up on here and show every 1!


----------



## Snorbitz1uk

well done luke, the progress you have made in the last 2 years is nothing short of awsome, i really think you could go a long way in this sport.


----------



## Littleluke

Pob - You were great back stage and I feel fortunate to call you my friend! You did yourself and all your supporters proud mate and came in with a fantastic physique. My trophy was quality! It's a sharp mini sword mounted on a dragon with skulls etc in it. Looks quality! I will get a pic of it soon! 

Thanks for al the posts guys, not sure about an off season rebound thread yet. We shall see


----------



## adrian1436114556

nice meeting you yesterday mate that was a good result .you can only get bigger and better from now on .


----------



## 3752

Luke well done mate...told you luck had nothing to do with it 

now i have to follow this result with a good one in southport seeing as we are both from the same stable so to speak 

and i owe you a favour mate


----------



## Littleluke

I'm sure you'll produce a good result mate.


----------



## cellaratt

I'm always a day late and a dollar short...congrats on your win ....now what...? :gun_bandana:


----------



## Littleluke

I will spend the rest of this year concentrating on adding some quality mass to bring a first place physique to the stage.


----------



## pob80

hackskii said:


> Pob looks older than he is, taller too.
> 
> Looking good Luke


Cheek!! lol think my face aged 15 years in the last week before when my condition came in tighter and tighter that and the worry of not being in shape


----------



## bodybuilder

pob80 said:


> Cheek!! lol think my face aged 15 years in the last week before when my condition came in tighter and tighter that and the worry of not being in shape


do you have any tips pob for dialling in your condition the last 2 weeks? you look great mate from your pics and if i can make half the improvements you did from the pics you posted before muscle mayhem i seen i would be happy as i myself am competing in 2 weeks


----------



## donggle

great result luke, well done.


----------



## winger

bulkaholic said:


> stage pics stage pics stage pics:lol:


Bump that sh1t!


----------



## Guest

wow im a bit late  havnt been around in a while. well done in the placing mate 

definite bump on stage pics!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

has luke drowned in a bucket of icecream???

show pics!!! :thumb:


----------



## LEWIS

excellent mate, well done


----------



## megatron

You looked really good mate, all credit to your hard work and dedication. I can't wait to see hwo freaky you get as you get older!


----------



## hilly

a big congrats mate you have done ureself proud


----------



## webby

So does anyone have any pics from the show?


----------



## daniboy

webby said:


> So does anyone have any pics from the show?


Muscle Mayhem Photos here for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Littleluke

Sorry I haven't updated. Have alot on my mind right now. Speak soon guys.

Luke


----------



## winger

daniboy said:


> Muscle Mayhem Photos here for ya :thumbup1:


Thank-you.

Here are some pics from the show.


----------



## Littleluke

..............


----------



## Clydefrog

What's up, mate?


----------



## winger

One more. I had them all linked but the link changed.


----------



## Carlos901

wtf luke?


----------



## Littleluke

Nope it's definatelty me.. Just enjoyig a few drinks and venting how I'm feeling about kmy wnasker selg...


----------



## chrisj22

Littleluke said:


> Nope it's definatelty me.. Just enjoyig a few drinks and venting how I'm feeling about kmy wnasker selg...


WTF, dude?

Are you ok?


----------



## Littleluke

Just ignore the above. Was really drunk. Sorry

Luke


----------



## EDG301

Hey m8, get ur act together!!!!lol, have u got any shows in mind for next year then?? Will u still b in junior categ or be moving up to the big boys class??


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> Just ignore the above. Was really drunk. Sorry
> 
> Luke


I knew exactly what he meant, but I was drunk too..


----------



## wogihao

Littleluke said:


> Waste of space, junkie, no persoanlity, no friends, [email protected], self obsessed pr!ck.. Oh yes everyone that is me... C()NT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: thats going in my sig.

Seriously though, even though the booze was talking it sometimes shows us parts of our inner self we dont realise are issues. (thats why I dont drink it would run into paragraphs lol and possibly diagrams..).

Chin up bud.

Love the hair by the way. reminds me of Scott Alexander.


----------



## hackskii

Just one?

Haaa haaa, dont be a pussy, have a bunch........lol

If you dont, I will............................


----------



## Littleluke

I have just read through this thread. WOW. What a journey.

I am still in Limbo to be honest. I feel a bit strange. For nearlly 5 months my life was such a routine, now I feel a bit lost! Work bores the life out out of me, I can't see myself working as a phone salesman in the next couple of months. I am considering a move back into the fitness industry but finacially am un-sure of how smart a move it would be.

The other thing that has been playing on my mind is the concept of starting my own fitness camp for kids or owning a gym.. Both very different and very costly but I have a good friend with good business knowledge who is interested in the gym concept. I wouldn't know where to start though to be perfectly honest!

So an update for you all..

I will be starting an off season Log soon. My weight has climbed to just under 90kg now and my abs are still visible upon waking but after stupid amounts of food throughout the day I look more like I am 9 months pregnant. I have been training alot heavier than when I was dieting and I can really feel the strength stacking on. I will be changing gyms in a month when my membership expires to a nice hardcore strong man gym which I think will really get things moving!

I still can't believe the journey I went on through my diet! It's crazy how long it was but how quick it passed. I loved and hated it and have learnt so much. I look forward to starting a new comp thread in future.

Thanks to everyone

Luke


----------



## little1

mate i have loved reading this tread of yours, i am not a bodybuilder i do a lot of fighting mma, but has been really good looking at your diet gear etc,

you looked great in all the photos from the start to the end.

yopu should be really pround of yourself.

ally


----------



## carly

well done sweeti and look 4ward to your updates!! your a star! x


----------



## daniel.m

Heya Luke, i've been reading throughout and i just thought i'd chime in and say you did fricking amazing, i'm in awe of your determinatiion. And so ive decided to get off my ass and try and diet down, few days in and im actually beginning to enjoy cardio :/

Anyhow, have a prosperous off season!


----------



## ptguy

Man, I've just gone through this thread (admittedly, glazing over the points and pics, but hey!) and want to add my voice to the masses. I'm new here, but think your dedication really shows. I'm 20 too, and to see somebody who has pushed themselves the way you have and no doubt will continue to is motivating, to say the least.

Am I right in thinking you were a PT too then? From the sounds of one of the posts you said 'looking to get back into fitness', I guessed you may have been. Hey anyway!


----------



## nathanlowe

Luke, opening a gym would be a great idea.

A gym near mine has just opened and its having members joining everyday.

The nearest gyms are like 15 minutes in a car, so it attracts alot of people.

In about 6 months of opening it has generated over 300 members. They had only targetted 200 for the year.

They also make up protein shakes which they make a bomb off. They sell this ****ty protein shake with 100 servings for £16. They sell 1 shake for £1, so after the first 16 its pure profit for the next 84.

Go for it luke.


----------



## winger

Littleluke said:


> I am still in Limbo to be honest.
> 
> I am considering a move back into the fitness industry but finacially am un-sure of how smart a move it would be.
> 
> The other thing that has been playing on my mind is the concept of starting my own fitness camp for kids or owning a gym..
> 
> Luke


What is your #1 favorite thing you like to do?

When you ask yourself, do I want to open up a gym, what feelings do you have?

I personally say go for it, wouldn't you hate to look back 30 years later and say, I should have opened up a gym or taught kids how to train.

Stick with your feelings cause they don't lie.


----------



## Littleluke

Well...

I didn't think I would be opening up this thread for a while but I have too now.

I recived an email from Lindsay Horton who is the Muscle Mayhem promoters wife (Scott Horton) and I have been informed that I have qualified for the NABBA Novice Britain Finals for my placing at the Muscle Mayhem.

Now I don't know if this is down to the 1st place getting disqualified or not as I thought it was only first place? Anyway.. I am kinda in Limbo about what to do. I have my entry forms on the way which I'm going to have a long think about..

The show is on Sunday 26th October.. Last time I weighed myself I was 92kg which is about 203lbs at 5ft 7 with visable abs. Very confused about what to do because of the recent issues I had.


----------



## smithy26

go for it buddy


----------



## pob80

Do it dude as a junior you should be getting all that experience you can and just to let you know that could possibly be the same weekend as Scotts next show which could be the new first show of ukbff season that makes it a qualifier for the following years britain ahem :whistling:


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne

Do it bro! you have done 2 shows now, so you have experience with how your body reacts, so now you can come in bigger and tighter and qualify for the brits! go for it bro!


----------



## Littleluke

I need to speak to James.. And Hayley.


----------



## dmcc

Littleluke said:


> I recived an email from Lindsay Horton who is the Muscle Mayhem promoters wife (Scott Horton) and I have been informed that I have qualified for the NABBA Novice Britain Finals for my placing at the Muscle Mayhem.


Luke -

regardless of what you decide - and it's a decision that only you can make - you should, no you *must* hold your head high and be proud of what you have achieved. Well done.


----------



## hilly

go for it mate why not


----------



## carly

Luke I just saw the MM dvd and you looked awesome, you have so much potential, a pure natural on stage :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Littleluke

UPDATE TIME!

Hello everyone! It has been a while since I have posted on this thread! I thought I would update everyone of my futures plans for competing and my current situation.

I am currently around 14 stone 6 with visible cuts in quads and morning abs! LOL.

Training has been improving regadless of being clean and I actually beat my PB on deadlifts yesterday evening pulling 200kg for 2.

I will begin a cycle in a few weeks time and what that consists of will be decided closer to the time.

So my competetive goals.

After speaking to James and being advised by other people, I am going to compete at the South Coast UKBFF Portsmouth show again. BUT! This time I will be entering the classic class. The reasonaing behind this is because I am yet to develop alot of size. I'm not small considering my age and height but I feel that I am not going to be competetive YET in Novice classes. I also have a tiny TINY waist when dieted down so any muscle I add to shoulders quads, arms etc will make me look a hell of alot bigger.

It will aso be great to compete along side my buddy Zak! Him and his partner were great support at the south coast and chilled me out a hell of alot!

I will be going up to see James L before the brits if he has any time spare to motivate me even more.

I hope everyone is well.. Would be interesting to see what you guys think.

LL


----------



## hilly

very good idea luke. Will you be keeping a journal (off season or pre contest again). Also will you be posting up your cycle and diet etc as before as im pretty much the same weight/age height etc im very interested in comparing what you do and i do as i intend to compete late next year or early the year afetr as i also hae some size to add.

regards

hilly


----------



## clarkey

Good man Luke I think you will do very well in that class and as you know your in very good hands with James helping you. How's your off season been so far mate, have you been fairly strict with your food intake? I compete a week tomorrow cant wait to have a day of eating nice food (Sunday after show) then its back to the diet!!

Ive looked back at your journal a few times whilst doing cardio at 6 am very good read mate and I think we share the same thoughts about food with one week to go...Nando's, pizza hut etc


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you everyone.

I am not currently sure of the weight I will have to hit and am struggling to get the info. BUT! Whatever the weight I will achieve it.

I will be starting a bulking thread which will incude my diet etc. 

Clarkey! - Not long for you my friend. I wish you all the best mate! Give em hell. As for food cravings! Nandos all the way mate! Athough the thought of a greesy fatty, carby pizza is so appealing when dieting.. It seems to have everything your body wants LOL!

HAVE I BEEN STRICT?

Compared to my comp, NO! BUT.. I haven't gained too much fat.. I'm amazed you can see cuts in my legs still!

The weight I sit at now is heavier than I have ever been but I am also leaner than when I started my show prep. SO I am assuming I have adding some good muscle after the show !


----------



## carly

you havent gained much fat are you sure???? :lol:

only messing sweeti haha!!

good luck with it all, as ive said and many others have, your do really well you have a good overall look and prescence :thumb:


----------



## EDG301

Good luck bro, so you've turned 21 then......not competitin in the junior class?? (yessss!!!) lol. Good choice, will hopefully make it there to watch.


----------



## Littleluke

I believe some Junior classes are 21 and under so don't get too comfortable


----------



## Five-O

Nice one Luke, I think if there was a thread for most improved physique and success in one year, you'd be my choice as winner :thumbup1:

Good deadlift too :thumb:


----------



## justdiscovering

good on ya lukey makes sense all the way.just goes to show right attitude and the right people round you (james,H etc.)ive no doubt you'll go far and at only 21 good level head on your shoulders too.respect(or am i too old to get away with that word??) :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

> Nice one Luke, I think if there was a thread for most improved physique and success in one year, you'd be my choice as winner
> 
> Good deadlift too


Just reading that makes all the pain of dieting worth it. I was extremely happy with my progress and owe it all to H, James L, Boditronics and the members of this board. I can't wait to get back on stage and know that I will have added some good quality mass to make a better impact on my class.

Thank you for the positive feedback on both my physique and personality. Like I mentioned previously, it means ALOT!

I will begin a bulking thread when I begin my next course. 

LL


----------



## Five-O

Littleluke said:


> Just reading that makes all the pain of dieting worth it. I was extremely happy with my progress and owe it all to H, James L, Boditronics and the members of this board. I can't wait to get back on stage and know that I will have added some good quality mass to make a better impact on my class.
> 
> Thank you for the positive feedback on both my physique and personality. Like I mentioned previously, it means ALOT!
> 
> I will begin a bulking thread when I begin my next course.
> 
> LL


You deserve it bud, good things in the future for you I reckon :thumbup1:


----------



## Bobbytrickster

Superb mate!!

We may well be competing against each other next year, I'm going in for a show and James is prepping me......and it will be a classic!

Cool!


----------



## Bobbytrickster

I downloaded the rules and regs from somewhere, think it could have been the UKBFF website but not sure?

Sorry thats not much help, take a look though bud


----------



## Littleluke

I'm 5ft 7  lol!


----------



## gav

So 170cm mate


----------



## Bulk1

Just seen your progress... havent seen any for about a year so hats off on all your dedication mate.. well done..keep it going


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you mate.. I have tried to start a bulking thread but have decided to keep my physique hidden away until next year.

I have some decisions to make regarding classes etc which will only be evident early next year!


----------



## Alex Redford

luke what do you do for a living mate as you are often on her ein the day jsut wondered.


----------



## Littleluke

I'm about to start a course for personal training which is a full time intensive so I currently work for a labouring company to pay the direct debits! It's now and then work basically but I have other sources of income aswell as I have a few clients already but have to keep it on the low..


----------



## Littleluke

I also have an iphone so when out and about I still pop on here.


----------



## Littleluke

bulkaholic said:


> he is really a hairdresser can't you tell


*Packs rotten eggs into his bag for sunday*

You best be good at ducking! :beer:


----------



## hilly

luke can i ask what type of course it is mate and how much it cost??

thnks


----------



## Littleluke

bulkaholic said:


> ha ha you will struggle to hit me being such a skinny little shrimp at the moment:lol: :lol:


HAHA true! :tongue:


----------



## Littleluke

My hair is short now so only look 50% gay! As for wax.. As for beer.. I'd rather drink p!ss LOL! I'll have a diet coke please


----------



## Incredible Bulk

city gym is calling you!!!!


----------



## Littleluke

...................... lol.. !! Will have to be next week mate, can you do earlier. 4 is like the worst time to drive into pompey lol! Plus i'll be well done by like half 5 at the latest so will take me about a week to get home through the Fareham/Gosport traffic!


----------



## Littleluke

bulkaholic said:


> Thats why you will go a long way mate. For somebody your age (sound like an old [email protected] now lol) you have a great dedication and attitude.


Cheers mate.

Don't get me wrong I like to have a drink for mates Birthdays etc but I don't like how it effects training and recovery. 1 night of drink = a **** day of eating and training! I'm a bit ****ed off at the moment as the cooker has just blown so I'mn living of supplements and oats today LOL! May go and get a nandos in a min although I had one last night :tongue:


----------



## hilly

no harm in nandos 2 days on the trot. if i could afford it id be there everyday lol .


----------



## Littleluke

I had a whole week of Nandos after my show! lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i have next week off work bar monday so i can do earlier 

traffic is nuts, dont blame you


----------



## Littleluke

Well I decided to train at the local and its just taken me over 30 mins to travel 2 miles! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR... Plus I hit calves after chest and my leg was shaking like nuts pulling away in first stopping and so on!!! F()CK! lol


----------



## leafman

Just wanna say its took me days to read that hahaha. That is quality well done mate good luck with everything


----------



## Andypandy999

Been reading through alot of his thread and i have to say hats of to you luke, you really have put some serious hard work and training in.. Defo deserve your second in that show....

Andy


----------



## The Bam

Just read through this at work (Well Most of) Mate your competition Was perfection ! Well done buddy, some hard work and dedication was defiantly put in.

Hope to see another log of the next contest prep.

All the best


----------



## Littleluke

Thank you mate, much appreciated. I will be doing another journal for sure.


----------



## The Bam

Mate My diet is more or less the same as yours currently for a clean bulk and Im just wondering why you have choosen to take your creatine at the times you do ?

So on wake and Post Workout ? I currently take it pre workout just wondering if it would be more beneficial for me to take it like you.

cheers mate


----------



## hackskii

Doesnt matter really, it takes some time to get the levels up in the body.


----------



## The Bam

Another one luke mate I notice your using pro peptide morning and bed

just wondering if you rate the product and is it good as slow release protein source ?

currently using instant milk protein thats about 90% casein just run out so wondering if I should give pro peptide a try

thanks mate all the best


----------



## LittleChris

I am not Luke, so my words may not hold the same value to you :lol:

Pro Pep is a very good protein source. If you can afford to use it on a daily basis I would prefer it over cheaper blends.


----------



## The Bam

LittleChris said:


> I am not Luke, so my words may not hold the same value to you :lol:
> 
> Pro Pep is a very good protein source. If you can afford to use it on a daily basis I would prefer it over cheaper blends.


Ha u joker :lol:

K mate thanks for that Im gonna give it a try for a few months and see what the fuss it about

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## Littleluke

I used to use pro-peptide as it's a good anti-catabolic protein due to its blend of slow and fast release proteins.

I now use midnight express by boditronics as A- it has more in it including HMB and B it tastes better.


----------



## alan87

love pro pep!


----------



## nick12

hello luke,

hows it goiing :thumb:

its nick from paphos


----------

